# New Fenix XM-L flashlights - TK21, TK41 and TK70



## phantom23

Local Fenix dealer posted on local forum w few pics of new Fenix flashlights taken at IWA 2011. Link to thread:

http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,58547


----------



## jtblue

Thanks for the heads up Phantom. Would of loved to see a TK11 with a XM-L.


----------



## srfreddy

Thats funky-especially the TK70! That looks like 4x26650's!


----------



## TyJo

Any guesses what that TK70 might cost? Looks awesome but its gotta cost a lot.


----------



## brucejiang

TK70 looks amazing:naughty:


----------



## brandocommando

I can't wait to see the specs on the 70'. That thing is ridiculous. (In a good way.)


----------



## hodaka

SWEET! I was pining for the return of CPF just so I could look for upcoming Fenix stuff!


----------



## BryDaddy

that TK70 would look great next in between my TK45 and my Olight sr91.......................... how the hell big is that sucka any guesses??

wonder what the difference between tk40 and tk41 will be.........


----------



## liquidwater

maybe the tk70 runs off of 4 D-cell nimh batteries. hehe


----------



## srfreddy

They can't expect people to get NimH D and charger....


----------



## brandocommando

Translated from Fonarik.com...

Fenix ​​company showcased IWA in Germany entirely new light *Fenix ​​TK70,* is not yet known when the model goes on sale and may not yet clear with batteries, that's what the team learned fonarik.com ... 
 
 
*Fenix* company has long been planning to release the most powerful flashlight in its lineup. Expected power *Fenix ​​TK70* approximately 2000lm, batteries, rechargeable batteries of type D 4 pieces. It will install the 3 modern diode XM-L. Lantern, like all models *Fenix* ​​will be protected IPX-8. The length of the lamp about 50cm, it will be a very powerful and long-range light.















50cm is roughly 19.5 inches in length.


----------



## BryDaddy

great googly moogly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a long freggin light!!!!!! i WANT IT!!!! did it mention weight or the diameter of the head area??


----------



## 3Diver

That TK70 will top my list to buy if it uses 4D cell batteries, have 4 spare now that i butchered up my 4D maglite for experimentation.


----------



## brandocommando

BryDaddy said:


> great googly moogly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a long freggin light!!!!!! i WANT IT!!!! did it mention weight or the diameter of the head area??


 
No, I copied and translated all the info that was there. I'm sure we'll find out soon enough though.
I think that first pic of the reflector is making it look a little bigger than it really is. Here is another pic of it in a display case with some other lights that gives a little scale perspective.


----------



## jhc37013

Nice to see a Fenix superlight if they can sell it for ~$200 that would be awesome. I normally would not think they could sell it for $200 but after the $109 TK35 who knows maybe.


----------



## Federal LG

Jesus! That TK70 is huge! It looks like a warmace!

I was hoping TK21 was the natural sucessor of TK20 (IMO, best Fenix light ever!). Does it looks like a 2xAA flashlight?


----------



## liquidwater

i read on some asian site that the tk70 might be around 1000 yuan which is 150.00 cnd. ^_^


----------



## KC_451

I'd like to see a comparison between the TK70 and the SR90 Intimidator. What other lights (howitzers) besides the SR90 can you think of that would make for an interesting comparison to the TK70?


----------



## asot

Federal LG said:


> I was hoping TK21 was the natural sucessor of TK20 (IMO, best Fenix light ever!). Does it looks like a 2xAA flashlight?


 
Probably a 2 x 123 / 1 x 18650...


----------



## GreySave

That body and tail cap looks a LOT like my TK50 on steroids. I would bet it is a D cell light but more in the 6-8 cell category? Limited use capabilities due to size a big negative factor for me.


----------



## LeifUK

GreySave said:


> That body and tail cap looks a LOT like my TK50 on steroids. I would bet it is a D cell light but more in the 6-8 cell category? Limited use capabilities due to size a big negative factor for me.


 
It does look very long, too long for 3 or 4 D cells. Who would buy this apart from lumen junkies? I presume it might appeal to police forces and fire brigades, as equipment for special situations rather than every day use, and security work.


----------



## lautamas

Looking forward for TK41.
that is one heck of a 90's Tk70 torch


----------



## MichaelW

Why didn't Fenix just use 7 xp-g's? 2/3/2 (like the Infiniti Q45 headlight of yore)
An S2 or S3 in the center, surrounded by 6 R5's (the center being harder to cool, so it should reject less heat, for less light/thermal losses)


----------



## fl0t

It would be amazing if Fenix is able to put on the market a 2000 lumen light under $300. That is something no other company can top considering the quality Fenix delivers.
Chinese manufacture is truly the future.


----------



## phantom23

Federal LG said:


> I was hoping TK21 was the natural sucessor of TK20 (IMO, best Fenix light ever!). Does it looks like a 2xAA flashlight?


 
TK21 looks like TK15 with XM-L.


----------



## aspirina750

Lol, I like the prototype nor, looks like a flood to throw model!!!


----------



## Melson

I'm kinda disappointed no update or new version of the Fenix TK30 

The TK70 looks amazing though. Oh how I missed CPF


----------



## jirik_cz

GreySave said:


> That body and tail cap looks a LOT like my TK50 on steroids. I would bet it is a D cell light but more in the 6-8 cell category? Limited use capabilities due to size a big negative factor for me.



The prototype uses 4x D NiMH cells. Maybe it looks little bit longer on the pictures than in reality. But the head is really massive


----------



## atbglenn

I'll probably get a TK70. Looks AWESOME!


----------



## Cataract

Wasn't expecting 1000-2000 lumens range for another year. Knowing Fenix this will likely be under 200$. Good thing I put the brakes on for XM-L technology to catch up with my spending...


----------



## BryDaddy

hmmmmm the 760 lumen TK45 is still running $130-$150 range..........so i really don't see the 2000 lumen TK70 being under $200.00 BUT the Olight SR90 is 2200 lumen, is not as long as this TK70, and is about $450.00 depending on where you look. so to stay competitive Fenix would have to keep this light below the comparative lumen SR90 (which is smaller length wise and probably lighter), but higher priced than the TK45 & TK40/TK41 cause if its too close to those in price, people will buy it instead. the masses will always buy a bigger light compared to a smaller light when in the same price range, even though they may be for totally different things......id say this light will be $300.00 - $400.00 to stay competitive but still make a large profit.


----------



## bpsealy

The TK21 looks sweet. I wonder if it has good throw?


----------



## Numb

I was kind of hoping for a XM-L TK11 but the tk41 sure looks nice.

/N


----------



## Harry999

It was only a matter of time before they updated the TK50 to XM-L. I hope it is 4 D cells in the TK70.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom23

TK50 still has XP-G and I don't think they'll swap it to XM-L.



bpsealy said:


> The TK21 looks sweet. I wonder if it has good throw?


 Probably no throw at all, TK15 with 2x smaller emitter can't hit 10klux.


----------



## g.p.

TK41 has the two side clickys like the TK45....nice!!! :thumbsup:

The TK21 looks even better. The TK15 is my favorite Fenix, and the only common complaint is that the side clicky is hard to find with a glove on. Looks like they took care of that by mounting the clicky on a big flat spot. Awesome.


----------



## gopajti

*Fenix LD03 XP-G R5*, 1AAA, (514 cd) price about: $35-40
4 lm (17h), 22 lm (2h26m), 71 lm (51m)

*Fenix TK21 XM-L T6* (10128 cd), price about: $85
4lm (220h), 56lm (16h), 172lm (5h10m), 449lm (1h50m)

*Fenix TK21 XM-L U2* (11489 cd), price about: $90
5lm (220h), 58lm (16h), 180lm (5h10m), 468lm (1h50m)

*Fenix TK41 XM-L T6* (55746 cd), price about: $120-125
10 lm (240h), 108lm (27h), 335lm (7h15m), 800lm (2h10m)


----------



## asot

What is your source for these prices?

If the TK21 sells at $85, it will be excellent!!!
Is it using a 18650??


----------



## gopajti

asot

Official chinese price: *LD03* 228 CNY, *TK21 T6* 528 CNY, *TK21 U2* 588 CNY, *TK41* 798 CNY

"Is it using a 18650??"

Yes.

google translate, TK21 U2 spec:

Use Cree XM-L U2 LED, lifetime 50,000 hours
◎ use two 3V CR123A lithium battery or a lithium-ion battery 18650
◎ 150 mm (length) × 25.4 mm (diameter) × 40 mm (cylinder head)
◎ Net Weight 152.6 grams (without batteries)
◎ constant current circuit, constant brightness
◎ anti-reverse design, to prevent the battery to cause harm against the circuit
◎ prevent over-discharge circuit, the effective protection of 18650 batteries
◎ button switch
Manufactured by air aluminum ◎
◎ surface of the Army regulations three hard-anodized anti-wear treatment
◎ Use double-sided AR coating glass lenses


----------



## BryDaddy

g.p. said:


> TK41 has the two side clickys like the TK45....nice!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> The TK21 looks even better. The TK15 is my favorite Fenix, and the only common complaint is that the side clicky is hard to find with a glove on. Looks like they took care of that by mounting the clicky on a big flat spot. Awesome.


 

i agree that tk41 is like a mixture of a tk40 and a tk45 all in one LOL.......


----------



## RedForest UK

I always look forward to new Fenix releases, but it seems they're determined to stick with SMO reflectors in all their latest lights.. I guess only time will tell if they've eliminated the donut hole effects.


----------



## TyJo

LeifUK said:


> It does look very long, too long for 3 or 4 D cells.


I agree. I don't see the point of going with the D cell format anyhow.


----------



## srfreddy

Hm.... 9 18650's?


----------



## lightseeker2009

No idea as to when they will be available?


----------



## BryDaddy

lightseeker2009 said:


> No idea as to when they will be available?


 

thats what i wanna know............cause i want to buy the Olight SR90, but if that TK70 is promising, i want first!!! hahaha


----------



## Thefo

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## SeanHatfield

Am i the only one who thinks the TK70 is ugly? For some reason, i hate the look of flashlights where the head diameter is much larger than the body diameter. 
Ok the TK70 as a keychain light picture is funny


----------



## BryDaddy

well i was gonna buy a tk40, looks like ill be passing that one by for the tk41, UNLESS i find a new tk40 below $100.00 LOL but i do like the dual buttons like the tk45


and yes seanhatfield i think you may be the only one who dislikes that tk70 LOL


----------



## firelord777

I was waiting for one heck of a time for that TK41. I kept going back to the TK40 because I love how it looks and would feel like, and 18K of lux all on AA batteries. I was going to go with a Predator from armytek, then the Eagletac m3c4 xm-l because of the 40K of lux throw. But then ET has not support for flat tops 18650's. This TK41 though, will be my most wanted light. Sure hope its available before my birthday, one month and one day away from today. Gotta go get some extra nimh aa too. Thank God they upgraded the emmiter. MC-E weren't really my style. No one here would have imagined my face when i saw the tk41 has 55K of lux!!!!! YIPPEEEE!


----------



## GunnarGG

I found this German webshop. TK41 130 euro. The TK21 will cost 90 euro.
http://www.flashlightshop.de/produc...=8229&osCsid=b958023c831da5eead85e63d20940d50

My german isn't very good but if I get it right the TK41 will always start in turbo. Could that be correct?


----------



## BryDaddy

*German to English translation*


digitally controlled constant brightness for largely
- 6 light levels
- - up to 800 lumens (the switch on, then weakening light)
- - 10 lumens
- - 108 lumens
- - 335 lumens
- - Strobe
- - SOS
- Operation with 8 AA batteries, alkaline or Ni-MH compatible
- High-quality T-6 Aircraft Grade Aluminum
- Black Type III Hard-Anodized Finish
- Toughened ultra clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
- Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (2 mtr.)
- Integrated warning When the batteries (at a certain voltage of the batteries, the lamp will begin automatically in the turbo mode to flicker)





ok so that german site is saying 

- - 10 Lumen ----- low?
- - 108 Lumen -----medium?
- - 335 Lumen ------high?

but a max of 800 Lumen? is the 800 Lumen turbo mode?


----------



## sirimaxi

Anyone knows release dates?


----------



## utlgoa

Another photo.....


----------



## firelord777

Anyone know how much is 798 CNY in US dollars? look foward to the TK41, sure hope its not above $125 or at most $130. Hope its worth it not getting the ET M3C3 XM or Armytek Predator.


----------



## BryDaddy

firelord777 said:


> Anyone know how much is 798 CNY in US dollars? look foward to the TK41, sure hope its not above $125 or at most $130. Hope its worth it not getting the ET M3C3 XM or Armytek Predator.






here you go







*798 Chinese yuan = 121.3814 US dollars*


----------



## firelord777

Thank you very much! You made me so happy for a few minutes. Until I questioned if it will even be available by next month. How long do you think it will take for the TK41 to go on the market? And yes, you're right, I too was going to buy a TK40, but Im glad I held off, although it wouldn't have been bad either, just have immense buyer's regret. I see you brydaddy like the new fenix's as I do to. Thank you for the answer I was hoping for LOL. No, really, thank you. Just hope it comes with a holster. And I wonder how much 55K of lux will look like? My most powerful light I have is a 2 18650 trustfire tr-1200 with 5 q5 led's. beats my tk20 in throw and brightness, but its max tailcap readings is 1.5 amps. But i have 6 18650 in total. So everywhere I go, I always EDC the monster around along with my not as heavy 4 18650 spares in an eye glasses case. So 3 sets in total. Too bad it won't be as easy carrying 24 AA everywhere LOL. But on the other hand, I might not have to. Those runtimes are pretty darn good. Again thanks, and can't wait for that FENIX!!!! ARHHH, THE WAIT. Torture I tell you.


----------



## liquidwater

firelord777 said:


> Thank you very much! You made me so happy for a few minutes. Until I questioned if it will even be available by next month. How long do you think it will take for the TK41 to go on the market? And yes, you're right, I too was going to buy a TK40, but Im glad I held off, although it wouldn't have been bad either, just have immense buyer's regret. I see you brydaddy like the new fenix's as I do to. Thank you for the answer I was hoping for LOL. No, really, thank you. Just hope it comes with a holster. And I wonder how much 55K of lux will look like? My most powerful light I have is a 2 18650 trustfire tr-1200 with 5 q5 led's. beats my tk20 in throw and brightness, but its max tailcap readings is 1.5 amps. But i have 6 18650 in total. So everywhere I go, I always EDC the monster around along with my not as heavy 4 18650 spares in an eye glasses case. So 3 sets in total. Too bad it won't be as easy carrying 24 AA everywhere LOL. But on the other hand, I might not have to. Those runtimes are pretty darn good. Again thanks, and can't wait for that FENIX!!!! ARHHH, THE WAIT. Torture I tell you.


 
well if u look on the german fenix site. it says april 15th to be available. ^_^ but im curious if it really does 55,000 lux since the reflector looks smaller then the olight m3x and that does around 50,000lux. : /


----------



## scaramanga

Guys, I checked Fenix website but they don't show TK21, TK41 & TK70.. I wonder when would these be available?


----------



## jhc37013

scaramanga said:


> Guys, I checked Fenix website but they don't show TK21, TK41 & TK70.. I wonder when would these be available?



It's been my experience with Fenix that once pictures start floating around the light's soon follow.


----------



## BryDaddy

liquidwater said:


> well if u look on the german fenix site. it says april 15th to be available. ^_^ but im curious if it really does 55,000 lux since the reflector looks smaller then the olight m3x and that does around 50,000lux. : /


 

what is lux?


----------



## srfreddy

The concentration of light, in this case, measured in the center of the beam. It shows the throw of the light.


----------



## liquidwater

thanks for explaining the lux, srfreddy. ^^ i think if the tk41 has the same reflector as the tk50 which gets 33000lux i believe. then i can see the tk41 hitting 50-55,000lux.  either way im lookin forward to it... and the tk70.


----------



## BryDaddy

thanks for the lux explanation!!


----------



## TyJo

jhc37013 said:


> It's been my experience with Fenix that once pictures start floating around the light's soon follow.


 In my newb experiences I have to agree.


----------



## lightseeker2009

I wonder how much will the parasithic drain be with the TK70


----------



## firelord777

lightseeker2009 said:


> I wonder how much will the parasithic drain be with the TK70


I don't know for sure but I do hope it will throw just as far, if not farther, than the SR90. Keep your fingers crossed. Also hope its not powered by D cells or those dumb 26650 special Li-Ions. Maybe a few 18650. because I would like to get this light after the TK41. Man, I can't believe our recent hunger for throw. Me like!!!:devil: But imagine to ship this beast? I'm sure it'll be worth it when it starts competeing against those halogen spotlights in throw. I remember being in Target the other day, and as all of us do, go to the flashlight department. Not really quality flashlights, but noticed most had ANSI ratings already. but very low, like 16 lumens for 16 hours LOL. But this spotlight was on sale by Energizer for $30. This giant spotlight with an overhead handle. I checked the ratings and it was like 140,000 CD!!!!! It was rated at ~800 meters!!!!! I think it even beats the SR90!!! But it comes at a price, so don't get sad yet. Its not waterproof, I mean, I'll even laugh if it was advertised as water resitsant. It is halogen, not regulated, the definition of bulky and big, and horrible battery life. Sorry if I got off topic for a while, so yeah, can't wait for those new TK's!!! That TK21 looks sweet though, we'll see how it goes. I wish Fenix would just hurry up and add them to the catalog.


----------



## srfreddy

firelord777 said:


> I don't know for sure but I do hope it will throw just as far, if not farther, than the SR90. Keep your fingers crossed. Also hope its not powered by D cells or those dumb 26650 special Li-Ions. Maybe a few 18650. because I would like to get this light after the TK41. Man, I can't believe our recent hunger for throw. Me like!!!:devil: But imagine to ship this beast? I'm sure it'll be worth it when it starts competeing against those halogen spotlights in throw. I remember being in Target the other day, and as all of us do, go to the flashlight department. Not really quality flashlights, but noticed most had ANSI ratings already. but very low, like 16 lumens for 16 hours LOL. But this spotlight was on sale by Energizer for $30. This giant spotlight with an overhead handle. I checked the ratings and it was like 140,000 CD!!!!! It was rated at ~800 meters!!!!! I think it even beats the SR90!!! But it comes at a price, so don't get sad yet. Its not waterproof, I mean, I'll even laugh if it was advertised as water resitsant. It is halogen, not regulated, the definition of bulky and big, and horrible battery life. Sorry if I got off topic for a while, so yeah, can't wait for those new TK's!!! That TK21 looks sweet though, we'll see how it goes. I wish Fenix would just hurry up and add them to the catalog.


 
I want it to use 26650's. Less cells+more capacity=win.


----------



## firelord777

If it uses 26650 batteries, I don't see the point of taking it outdoors. If you run out of battery, there is no way of charging them or replacing them, rendering the light useless. And I really hope Fenix does not make everyone buy the charger and batteries to use the light. Curse you dumb 26650's!!! (kidding)


----------



## srfreddy

firelord777 said:


> If it uses 26650 batteries, I don't see the point of taking it outdoors. If you run out of battery, there is no way of charging them or replacing them, rendering the light useless. And I really hope Fenix does not make everyone buy the charger and batteries to use the light. Curse you dumb 26650's!!! (kidding)


 
No one in their right mind is going to bring this outside and run it on turbo, unless they want to blind themselves. Plus, say it used 6 18650's. That would mean 12 CR123's, or upwards of $12! 26650 lights can generally run on 18650 too.


----------



## liquidwater

i bet on anything, that the tk70 will be on 4 d-cell batteries, which i hope for anyways.


----------



## srfreddy

liquidwater said:


> i bet on anything, that the tk70 will be on 4 d-cell batteries, which i hope for anyways.


 
You want to bet a TK70 on that?


----------



## liquidwater

srfreddy said:


> You want to bet a TK70 on that?


 
haha, if only i was that wealthy lol. i read a few translated russian and chinese forums and they said 4 d cell, and the battery tube makes perfect sense too since the tk50 battery tube is like a mini version of it.


----------



## chanjyj

Sigh.... another awful looking lineup of lights. At least it doesn't seem to come with the "camping/hunting" moniker this time.

I yearn for the good old days of the great looking TK10, TK11 and TK20.
The only okay looking new Fenix light at present that carries the "TK" name is the TK35.


----------



## Markous

I know little about the powering of these lights but if the TK70 is gonna be as bright as i think it will be can D cells run with it?

That is, can D cells handle the current draw that this is no doubt going to have? especially at 1.2-1.5v /cell 

These questions probably show my lack of knowledge but someone will explain it to me, hopefully.

These all look like awesome lights regardless.


----------



## liquidwater

Markous said:


> I know little about the powering of these lights but if the TK70 is gonna be as bright as i think it will be can D cells run with it?
> 
> That is, can D cells handle the current draw that this is no doubt going to have? especially at 1.2-1.5v /cell
> 
> These questions probably show my lack of knowledge but someone will explain it to me, hopefully.
> 
> These all look like awesome lights regardless.


 
yes they can, look at the varapower 2000, that runs off of d cells and hits 2000 lumens.


----------



## firelord777

srfreddy said:


> No one in their right mind is going to bring this outside and run it on turbo, unless they want to blind themselves. Plus, say it used 6 18650's. That would mean 12 CR123's, or upwards of $12! 26650 lights can generally run on 18650 too.


 Are you bluffing?Are you saying this beast is for indoor use? Sorry, don't want to be mean, but that's kind of what a searchlight is for? As in searching for someone outside that's lost? What say you about the SR90? I've read its uses to even shooing of soccer kids from a balcony.


----------



## TyJo

Markous said:


> I know little about the powering of these lights but if the TK70 is gonna be as bright as i think it will be can D cells run with it?
> 
> That is, can D cells handle the current draw that this is no doubt going to have? especially at 1.2-1.5v /cell
> 
> These questions probably show my lack of knowledge but someone will explain it to me, hopefully.
> 
> These all look like awesome lights regardless.



I was going to ask the same question.



liquidwater said:


> yes they can, look at the varapower 2000, that runs off of d cells and hits 2000 lumens.



I'm a noob but doesn't that light only use 1 emitter, does it make a difference that the TK70 is using 3 xmls?


----------



## xdes

chanjyj said:


> Sigh.... another awful looking lineup of lights. At least it doesn't seem to come with the "camping/hunting" moniker this time.
> 
> I yearn for the good old days of the great looking TK10, TK11 and TK12.


My thoughts exactly . (but ld15 is also a good looking light to me)


----------



## firelord777

Any new TA series lights announced yet? Looking foward to the upgraded TA21 with an updated emmiter and throwy beam


----------



## SeanHatfield

TyJo said:


> I was going to ask the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a noob but doesn't that light only use 1 emitter, does it make a difference that the TK70 is using 3 xmls?


 
I guess the new XM-L is more efficient than the SST-90, which would make the TK-70 drain less current from the cells at same output, in comparison to the varapower.
So if the varapower can output 2k lumens on D (which i am not sure of, i thought it hits the 2k lumens only on 4x C-Cell, which have a higher combined voltage than 3x D-cell, so that lowers the current consumption),
it is easily possible for an XM-L light. Regardless, if the TK-70 uses 4x D-Cell there should be no problem putting out 2k lumens.

All that of course is true for NiMH-Cells, not Alkalines, which have a much higher internal resistance.


----------



## srfreddy

The Varapower needs NimH, 4 of them. 3 D cells won't give full output. And I don't think Fenix expects their consumer base to invest in D NiMH.


----------



## recDNA

srfreddy said:


> I want it to use 26650's. Less cells+more capacity=win.


 I wish it would use a safer chemistry like lifepo3 or nimh and include the cells and charger.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## srfreddy

recDNA said:


> I wish it would use a safer chemistry like lifepo3 or nimh and include the cells and charger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
All 26650's on the market are LiMn/LiCo hybrids; which should make them relatively safer than lico, right?


----------



## recDNA

Not as safe as lifepo or nimh. IMR's can still vent hydrofluoric acid


----------



## cool4light

I'm sensing a Fenix conspiracy. Fenix is conspiring to take my money. So far 4 new Fenix lights in the past 2 months. And now the new XM-L's, I don't like where this is going.


----------



## Harry999

I am already wondering if it will be possible to use the TK50 battery compartment with the TK70? Hmmm...

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## firelord777

Any news on the TK21 yet? seems like one sweet light.


----------



## liquidwater

firelord777 said:


> Any news on the TK21 yet? seems like one sweet light.


 
*tk21 XML-T6 LED Version* 

-​1xXML-LED T6 max. 449 ANSI lumens 
- Operation with batteries or 2xCR123 1x18650 Li-Ion Battery 

-​Smooth Reflector 

-​4 Lighting levels, 1x special flash function 

-​449 ANSI lumens for about 1 hour 50 minutes 

-​172 ANSI lumens for about 5 hours 10 minutes 

-​56 ANSI lumens for 16 hours 

-​4 ANSI lumens for about 220 hours 

-​Strobe with 449 ANSI lumens 

-ANSI​Beam intensity: 10128 candelas per ANSI 

-ANSI​Beam distance: 201 meters to ANSI 
-for intermittent and continuous light 

-​Waterproof to IPX-8 standard 

-​Length: about 15cm 
-Diameter of the light head about 4cm on the lamp body: 2.54 cm 

-​Weight: approx 152gram 

-“Anti Roll Design“​- "Combat Ring" removable, with Combat Ring: "Anti Roll Design


----------



## Sh3ngLong

The TK70 looks like a plunger! But a very powerful plunger.  

I don't usually go for lights that long (my Olight M31 is the longest I'll go), but I can make an exception if the price is right (~$200).


----------



## CyberCT

I don't understand what Fenix did with the TK70 here. They had a perfectly good opportunity to put six 18650s in a dual tri design (like the Olight SR90), or maybe even four 18650s next to each other (2 x 2 like a longer TK35). Any of those setups would have been much more economical than this plunger design. I'm not pleased with that at all. And why smooth reflectors? This looks like it's intended to be a floody light, so an OP reflector would be ideal!

On another note, why is Fenix not using an OP reflector at all anymore? I would have liked to see more lights come out with it, TK35 included.


----------



## jirik_cz

Considering the head with 3-4 inch diameter I think it is intended to be a spot light


----------



## srfreddy

CyberCT said:


> I don't understand what Fenix did with the TK70 here. They had a perfectly good opportunity to put six 18650s in a dual tri design (like the Olight SR90), or maybe even four 18650s next to each other (2 x 2 like a longer TK35). Any of those setups would have been much more economical than this plunger design. I'm not pleased with that at all. And why smooth reflectors? This looks like it's intended to be a floody light, so an OP reflector would be ideal!
> 
> On another note, why is Fenix not using an OP reflector at all anymore? I would have liked to see more lights come out with it, TK35 included.


 How do you know what the battery setup is going to be? the tk45 had multiple smooth reflectors, and had a super smooth beam.


----------



## phantom23

liquidwater said:


> yes they can, look at the varapower 2000, that runs off of d cells and *hits* 2000 lumens.


 
I agree, it hits 2000lm. Once...


CyberCT said:


> On another note, why is Fenix not using an OP reflector at all anymore? I would have liked to see more lights come out with it, TK35 included.


 Probably because they've managed to achieve smooth beam from smooth reflector.


----------



## kwk1

I'm definately liking that TK 21.


----------



## PayBack

Federal LG said:


> Jesus! That TK70 is huge! It looks like a warmace!
> 
> I was hoping TK21 was the natural sucessor of TK20 (IMO, best Fenix light ever!). Does it looks like a 2xAA flashlight?


 
That's why I have another TK20 incoming from England, seeing as that's the only place I can find them now


----------



## Pekka

That makes me think of something...


----------



## ergotelis

Cheers Pekka! nice catch 
I have an idea to mod a plunger, it might fit some leds in it!


----------



## utlgoa

Pekka said:


> That makes me think of something...


 
Common now......

This is what the TK70 really resembles, *A WAR MACE!*


----------



## monkeyboy

I wonder if the TK70 head would be compatible with the TK41/TK45 body? The reduced length would be preferable.

If the TK70 uses 4D cells and the TK41/45 uses 8AA in 4s2p configuration, there should be no problems as long as they fit. I reckon the current draw would be 5A max per cell which should be ok for any decent NiMh AA.


----------



## jirik_cz

I think that TK40 has 8xAA in 4s2p configuration, TK45 has all batteries in series. But what about running TK70 with TK50 body and two D li-ion or lifepo cells? :naughty:


----------



## hodaka

firelord777 said:


> Any new TA series lights announced yet? Looking foward to the upgraded TA21 with an updated emmiter and throwy beam


 
TA21 is dead. I think they killed it off to make room for the TK21. Too bad, as I really like the rotary selector idea.


----------



## gate2091

what does xm-l stand for? any significance?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Can't wait for the TK21 

But I think fenix should make replaceable heads for there lights like the Tk30, I'm sure a lot of owners of the TK30 would get that


----------



## monkeyboy

jirik_cz said:


> I think that TK40 has 8xAA in 4s2p configuration, TK45 has all batteries in series



maybe the tk70 head would fit the TK40 body or TK40 holder in TK41/45 body. Why do I get the feeling that this will involve me buying 2-3 lights?


----------



## HKJ

gate2091 said:


> what does xm-l stand for? any significance?



That is the latest and greatest led from Cree.


----------



## monkeyboy

gate2091 said:


> what does xm-l stand for? any significance?




It's just cree's code. I think the first two letters denote the packaging (the bit that's not the die) and the last letter denotes the die


----------



## calipsoii

Hoo boy, that TK70, I don't even know what to say...

Looking down the business end at those 3 emitters: :thumbsup:
Seeing how bloody long the body is: :thumbsdow

I have to agree with the poster above who said they should have gone with the 2x3 18650 configuration. This thing just looks like a 6D Mag, except instead of looking like you're carrying a baseball bat, this thin little light looks more like a spear.


----------



## TyJo

I do not see any benefit of going the D cell route, and has this been confirmed for the TK70?


----------



## srfreddy

TyJo said:


> I do not see any benefit of going the D cell route, and has this been confirmed for the TK70?


 
Good Nimh D cells are very good-varapower 2000, anyone?


----------



## firelord777

HEY GUYS!!! THE FENIX TK41 AND TK21 BEAMSHOTS ARE ALREADY ON FONARIK!!! EXCEPT THE VAULT:shakehead BUT WOW!!! TK21 IS A MONSTER FOR THE SIZE SOME SHOTS OF THE TK21 DON'T HAVE ITS 449 LUMEN SETTING, SO KEEP IN MIND IT WILL BE MUCH, MUCH BRIGHTER!!!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

firelord777 said:


> HEY GUYS!!! THE FENIX TK41 AND TK21 BEAMSHOTS ARE ALREADY ON FONARIK!!! EXCEPT THE VAULT:shakehead BUT WOW!!! TK21 IS A MONSTER FOR THE SIZE SOME SHOTS OF THE TK21 DON'T HAVE ITS 449 LUMEN SETTING, SO KEEP IN MIND IT WILL BE MUCH, MUCH BRIGHTER!!!


 
Post a link!!


----------



## Wayne G

huge:shakehead


----------



## chanjyj

Well, it's up on Fenix's page online already


----------



## Aepoc

I don't see the TK70 on their site yet... Any idea of how long it will take for them to show up on the store's website?


----------



## Mr Floppy

Fenix have screwed up the pictures again on their website. Rather than directly linking them in IMG tags, you can click through to them as there are a lot of pics.

Links to hotlinked images deleted.


----------



## raphaello

Here is the link guys - http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php 

We are still waiting for the vault shots, though, but still - Enjoy


----------



## thedeske

Should be very interesting to see the 40/45/41 vault shots side by side


----------



## GunnarGG

thedeske said:


> Should be very interesting to see the 40/45/41 vault shots side by side


 
Yes, I think so to.
But those corridor pics are good also. The TK41 looks bright and good throw.

That door in the end of the corridor is just washed out by the light with the TK41.


----------



## BoarHunter

Just wondering, how comes these flashlights are available in Russia and not other part of Europe neither the US ????


----------



## monkeyboy

BoarHunter said:


> Just wondering, how comes these flashlights are available in Russia and not other part of Europe neither the US ????


 
They're probably just beta versions not final production models.


----------



## recDNA

It's the TK41 that interests me. I love my TK40.


----------



## amarzano

Now that's Funny!!



Pekka said:


> That makes me think of something...


----------



## liquidwater

i would like to see the fenix tk70 packageing lol. i hope its just a nice sturdy plastic case for it and not something flashy and expensive like the case for the olight sr90 which easily drove up the price of that light by 50 bucks.


----------



## monkeyboy

I'll be quite happy if the TK70 comes in a cardboard box if it reduces cost. I'd expect this one to retail for significantly less than the olight SR90. 3 x xm-l emitters cost a little less than 1 sst-90 plus there's no built in battery pack or charger to add to the expense. But you never know.

If it runs on 4D nimh, I'll get imedion 9500's which will bump up the price. Those bad boys are expensive.


----------



## recDNA

monkeyboy said:


> I'll be quite happy if the TK70 comes in a cardboard box if it reduces cost. I'd expect this one to retail for significantly less than the olight SR90. 3 x xm-l emitters cost a little less than 1 sst-90 plus there's no built in battery pack or charger to add to the expense. But you never know.
> 
> If it runs on 4D nimh, I'll get imedion 9500's which will bump up the price. Those bad boys are expensive.


 
The only way id buy a light as stupidly long as the tk70 is IF it uses a safe chemistry. No way I will use more than 2 li ions in a flashlight.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidwater

recDNA said:


> The only way id buy a light as stupidly long as the tk70 is IF it uses a safe chemistry. No way I will use more than 2 li ions in a flashlight.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



i agree with u dude, thats why im happy its 4d nimh, safe and probably great run time. ill just use a maha charger which is the best for d cell/aa/aaa. it can charge 8 at once and in any combination.


----------



## monkeyboy

This is more like it (toilet plunger)


----------



## liquidwater

monkeyboy said:


> This is more like it (toilet plunger)


 
looks more like an olight sr90


----------



## lightseeker2009

Hey but you guys are knocking this light
Its maybe too long if you compare it to very short also powerfull lights. But what is wrong with variety
I would like this long light between all my small ones. My 2D mag is the longest light I own. I think this one will make a nice addition to my collection. I'm gettin one as soon as I read a full-on review and if its available.


----------



## LeifUK

I think it fell off one of these: 






Fortunately the local police have this one under close observation and if it exterminates one more child it'll be off to the local nick to do some explaining. Though to be honest the local police are wary of nicking daleks, as they don't want to be seen to be harassing an ethnic minority, and have to undergo yet more diversity training. The fact that daleks are underrepresented in the police does not help matters.


----------



## recDNA

lightseeker2009 said:


> Hey but you guys are knocking this light
> Its maybe too long if you compare it to very short also powerfull lights. But what is wrong with variety
> I would like this long light between all my small ones. My 2D mag is the longest light I own. I think this one will make a nice addition to my collection. I'm gettin one as soon as I read a full-on review and if its available.


 What's wrong with variety? This is like that stupid cannon sized flashlight that puts out 10,000 lumens. This thing is just stupid looking. That said....if they use NiMH D cells and output is good I'm in. I love safe chemistry. I'm not sure I believe Fenix will build the stupid thing but then I didn't think they'd build the TK45 and it was literally released within a day of me saying it was a joke. Even the TK45 isn't a stupid looking as this toilet plunger battering ram looking thing!


----------



## ginaz

but you'll still buy one


----------



## monkeyboy

I'll probably get one too, it's just that the plunger in pekka's picture is actually nicer looking.

You never know, sometimes a light can look butt ugly in a photo but quite cool in real life. That's what I thought of the TK40.


----------



## BryDaddy

monkeyboy said:


> I'll probably get one too, it's just that the plunger in pekka's picture is actually nicer looking.
> 
> You never know, sometimes a light can look butt ugly in a photo but quite cool in real life. That's what I thought of the TK40.


 

i was gonna say the same thing. i thought the tk45 was fugly as hell, thats why i bought it, cause it was odd looking. now to be honest with you i carry it all around the house with me even if im not using it i just like to show it off and carry it

i cant wait till this tk70 goes on sale!!


----------



## monkeyboy

I'm looking at the pictures on the polish website again and it looks as if the TK70 and TK41 bodies are exactly the same at the bezel end. I would guess that the TK41 would use 4s2p configuration like the TK40 as its a single die led. So perhaps the 2 light are actually designed to be modular. 
Damn, this means that I would have to get both.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## BryDaddy

wow that tk41 is really quite superior to its little brother the tk40 isint it? looks like ill have to get one!!


----------



## raphaello

Correct me if I'm wrong but this TK41 beats both TK40 (as a thrower) and (something I didn't expect at all) also the TK45 ( as a floody light  )
It looks like this is the ultimate combination between both of them - I'm really looking forward to this light's review :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCal5150

Thanks for posting those vault pictures gopajti, I was on the fence regarding the TK41 because I prefer the UI of the TK 40, but I now I want one! Just hoping the tint isn't green like some of the TK35 XM-L's I've seen.


----------



## recDNA

SoCal5150 said:


> Thanks for posting those vault pictures gopajti, I was on the fence regarding the TK41 because I prefer the UI of the TK 40, but I now I want one! Just hoping the tint isn't green like some of the TK35 XM-L's I've seen.


 
I want the tk41 also. The other fenix in the pics looked totally green

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## tab665

recDNA said:


> I want the tk41 also. The other fenix in the pics looked totally green
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



recDNA, if i recall correctly, didnt you use L91's in your tk40?


----------



## Yoda4561

gopajti said:


> Thanks for throwing in that surefire M6 shot, haven't seen many recent comparisons that include the old "gold standard" of output. I'll be saving a couple of those photos for the next time someone gets the mistaken impression that LED's can't produce as much light or throw as far as an M6.


----------



## recDNA

800 lumens - but for how long?

I'd love to see comparison beamshots of all of these "800 lumen XM-L Flashlights" out now but after 5 min, 10 min, 15 min, 20 min.


----------



## BryDaddy

recDNA said:


> 800 lumens - but for how long?
> 
> I'd love to see comparison beamshots of all of these "800 lumen XM-L Flashlights" out now but after 5 min, 10 min, 15 min, 20 min.


 

"tk41 800 lumen 2hours 10 mins"

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=89


----------



## firelord777

BryDaddy said:


> "tk41 800 lumen 2hours 10 mins"
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=89


 IIRC, these ANSI runtimes are to 10%, not 50% like CPF is used to. So I assume, with rechargables, it will hold past or reach 2 hours. Just wait for the reviews.


----------



## sea_angler40

That TK41 looks AWESOME! 

I was thinking about preordering it. Does anyone have an opinion on any potential downsides of preordering something like that?

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

sea_angler40 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on any potential downsides of preordering something like that?
> 
> Thanks



Not an appropriate comment to make in this ongoing thread. Do some searching about pre-ordering if you are interested in benefits or downsides of doing that. Use google/cpf only at the top of every page.

Bill


----------



## jhc37013

I did not expect such a nice upgrade with the TK41 before I seen those pics, for you TK40 fans that really looks like a worthy upgrade. I think I will have to get the TK21U I was never a fan of the TK15 but now on the similar TK21 I like the flat area the mode switch sits on and also the smooth bezel.


----------



## josean

I have been just a few days away from computers, and when I come back to civilization I find these wonders.

Time to renew some of my lights 
And time to start saving money for such a purpose :-(


----------



## recDNA

sea_angler40 said:


> That TK41 looks AWESOME!
> 
> I was thinking about preordering it. Does anyone have an opinion on any potential downsides of preordering something like that?
> 
> Thanks


 
I just don't see why you would. There will be plenty of them soon enough. If you wait a while you might get a better deal on price too. I'm anxious to get this light too but I will wait to read reviews. What if they're all green beamed or something?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## thedeske

recDNA said:


> It's the TK41 that interests me. I love my TK40.


 
Yep, perfectly happy with my TK40 as well, but those 41 shots are really impressive.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

I'm really hoping the TK41 has momentary activation, that was one thing the TK40 was missing.


----------



## liquidwater

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I'm really hoping the TK41 has momentary activation, that was one thing the TK40 was missing.


 

it doesnt, it has the same buttons as the tk45 and the tk45 doesnt have momentary.


----------



## recDNA

thedeske said:


> Yep, perfectly happy with my TK40 as well, but those 41 shots are really impressive.


 I noticed several tk40s in the marketplace. I bet a lot of people are dumping them at a big discount for xm-l flashlights. I doubt that I will ever part with my tk40. It is just percect for a lot of jobs and in an emergency you can always get AA batteries. I may ADD a tk41 but the tk40 was my firat really good flashlight and I've never regretted the purchase.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

liquidwater said:


> it doesnt, it has the same buttons as the tk45 and the tk45 doesnt have momentary.


 
That really sucks. Well, at least I have my tk35


----------



## recDNA

I like momentary in smaller flashlights (6P size) that I can comfortably hold with my thumb on the end of the tail. As flashlights get too long, big, or heavy to hold them that way I don't miss the momentary function. Just click it on and click it off. Now if multiple clicks changed modes I'd agree with you but it doesn't. I never hold my TK40 in an overhand grip so why would I want momentary? Of course the new position of the button would make it easier on the TK41 but I won't miss momentary on in a big flashlight.

I'll tell you what I WOULD love in the TK41 is the option of another type of battery - like CR123 or Li Ion D cells in some sort of extra holder. I don't want to give up the AA function but it would be great to have a second option.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

I know I want the tk21 but can't decide if I want the tk41 if I already have the tk40


----------



## ginaz

TK21 seems very floody? TK41 does interest me a great deal


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

ginaz said:


> TK21 seems very floody? TK41 does interest me a great deal


 
I don't think to floody, it says 200+ meters throw


----------



## utlgoa

I really want to get the TK41......

But I know that it won't be long until Fenix replaces those XPG's with XM-L's in the TK45


----------



## Sh3ngLong

I'm thinking about getting the TK21. Anyone know the difference between the T6 and U2 version, besides the lumen count (449 vs. 468) and the few $ price difference? 

Does one have more flood or throw? Is the tint any different? 

I'm assuming I wouldn't see much of a difference with the naked eye with just a 4% lumen increase, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Hacken

I'll wait to see if they will come out with a TK11 XM-L


----------



## LeifUK

utlgoa said:


> I really want to get the TK41......
> 
> But I know that it won't be long until Fenix replaces those XPG's with XM-L's in the TK45


 
I would not have thought they would do that (just a guess) but it would probably be much more efficient when running at ~800 lumens.


----------



## srfreddy

LeifUK said:


> I would not have thought they would do that (just a guess) but it would probably be much more efficient when running at ~800 lumens.


 
Hm.... dual headed 2x18650, anyone?


----------



## thedeske

recDNA said:


> I noticed several tk40s in the marketplace. I bet a lot of people are dumping them at a big discount for xm-l flashlights. I doubt that I will ever part with my tk40. It is just percect for a lot of jobs and in an emergency you can always get AA batteries. I may ADD a tk41 but the tk40 was my firat really good flashlight and I've never regretted the purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
I'd say the 40 has company. The 45 & 41 don't outclass by any substantial margin.
Nice to see them keeping the AA format. Many of us invested in Eneloop sets, Maha, etc. that
benefit other devices.


----------



## Markous

Does anyone know if the TK41 retains the option of using 4 cells in an emergency like the TK40?


----------



## srfreddy

Markous said:


> Does anyone know if the TK41 retains the option of using 4 cells in an emergency like the TK40?


 
I don't know, cuz the TK45 had the same switch, and required 8 cells.


----------



## Ruudr

Just bought a new TK 15...... 
Is the difference big enough to buy a TK 21 to?  

Greetz!


----------



## BryDaddy

...............MUST............:green:...............buy.................................................TK70!!!!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Ruudr said:


> Just bought a new TK 15......
> Is the difference big enough to buy a TK 21 to?
> 
> Greetz!


 
Yes! Bigger hot spot and brighter maybe more throw too. I have the tk15 and going to get the tk21 also


----------



## tre

thedeske said:


> I'd say the 40 has company. The 45 & 41 don't outclass by any substantial margin.
> Nice to see them keeping the AA format. Many of us invested in Eneloop sets, Maha, etc. that
> benefit other devices.


 
I'd say the TK41 blows the TK40 away (and of course the TK45) in terms of throw. The TK41 has about 55k Lux and throws just shy of 500 meters. The TK40 was only about 20k Lux. 

The TK41 specs seem to indicate that it will out-throw the Olight M3X, EagleTac M3C4 single XM-L, and Cat XML by a bit. Pretty darn impressive I'd say.


----------



## recDNA

Its ANSI too so should be accurate.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboy

utlgoa said:


> TK70 BeamShots now up


 
I'm conditioning my Titanium 12000's as we speak


----------



## recDNA

monkeyboy said:


> I'm conditioning my Titanium 12000's as we speak


 Conditioning what?


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboy

Titanium 12000mAh Nimh D cells


----------



## tab665

the tk41 might just be my first fenix purchase. i will definitly look forward to some user reviews.


----------



## g.p.

I wish they would make something like the TK41 that takes 2 or 3 18650's. The TK35 just doesn't cut it for throw (or looks!). I admit that my TK45 is my most used light, but the AA's x8 are a pain in the a$$ to charge. 18650's are cheaper than large quantities of Eneloops too.


----------



## srfreddy

g.p. said:


> I wish they would make something like the TK41 that takes 2 or 3 18650's. The TK35 just doesn't cut it for throw (or looks!). I admit that my TK45 is my most used light, but the AA's x8 are a pain in the a$$ to charge. 18650's are cheaper than large quantities of Eneloops too.


 
Really? 4 pack of eneloops: 11 bucks+ shipping. AW 2600: 14.75+shipping.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Hey Fenix!!! Make replacement heads for the TK30 & TK40 with the xm-l in it. I'm sure people would buy them, I would for both of mine.


----------



## phantom23

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I don't think to floody, it says 200+ meters throw


 So? Manufacturer claims are just their wishes. TK21 is floody, noticeably floodier than TK15. Won't reach much more then 100 meters. 


Sh3ngLong said:


> I'm thinking about getting the TK21. Anyone know the difference between the T6 and U2 version, besides the lumen count (449 vs. 468) and the few $ price difference?
> 
> Does one have more flood or throw? Is the tint any different?


 Both have identical XM-L emitters, the only difference is that U2 is 4% more efficient (4% brighter).


Ruudr said:


> Just bought a new TK 15......
> Is the difference big enough to buy a TK 21 to?


More light, less throw.


----------



## recDNA

utlgoa said:


> I really want to get the TK41......
> 
> But I know that it won't be long until Fenix replaces those XPG's with XM-L's in the TK45



You just _had_ to put that idea in my head!


I went to Fonarik and selected a comparison (corridor shot) between the Thrunite V3 and the TK70 and although the TK70 had brighter flood it looked like the V3 had more throw. When they do the vault shot of the TK70 that may reveal more. It did say the TK70 was on "high" but I assume that means the highest mode whatever Fenix wants to call it. From that shot it doesn't look like the TK70 would be in the same league as the SR90.


----------



## liquidwater

recDNA said:


> You just _had_ to put that idea in my head!
> 
> 
> I went to Fonarik and selected a comparison (corridor shot) between the Thrunite V3 and the TK70 and although the TK70 had brighter flood it looked like the V3 had more throw. When they do the vault shot of the TK70 that may reveal more. It did say the TK70 was on "high" but I assume that means the highest mode whatever Fenix wants to call it. From that shot it doesn't look like the TK70 would be in the same league as the SR90.


 
well i only mentioned it since in their other fenix beamshots, there is "high" then "turbo" for the max brightness.


----------



## srfreddy

phantom23 said:


> So? Manufacturer claims are just their wishes. TK21 is floody, noticeably floodier than TK15. Won't reach much more then 100 meters.


 
There's something out there called ANSI approved independent labs, that fenix sends their lights to to test.


----------



## recDNA

liquidwater said:


> well i only mentioned it since in their other fenix beamshots, there is "high" then "turbo" for the max brightness.



You may very well be right! I was just guessing. I mean if I had a TK70 it wouldn't get a chance to drop below it's highest mode for the first month - at least!


----------



## liquidwater

i found a pic of the tk70


----------



## g.p.

srfreddy said:


> Really? 4 pack of eneloops: 11 bucks+ shipping. AW 2600: 14.75+shipping.


That's what I thought until I found 18650's on Ebay. I have AW's, and yes, they are trhe best. But I have bought several protected 18650's from Ebay, all for less than $10 for two - shipped! - and they have worked great. They all power my hardest driven lights just fine. Capacity is a little less than stated on some of them, but I can buy 6 of them for the same price as one AW shipped.

Plus, the 18650's will be fine with a $10 charger. Rechargeable AA's get memory, so you need a charger that can cycle them. Plus you you'll be charging 8 of them at a time, so you will probably want a second charger (or an 8 bay charger). On top of that they take forever to cycle, so you'll probably want a second set of Enerloops.......


----------



## srfreddy

Ah yes, the 2600mah- Newer version of the Hi-Max... their name escapes me. Yes, they are quite good under normal loads. 18650's aren't "fine" with a $10 buck charger- you should really be using a hobby charger, or the 4sevens/pila IBC.


----------



## phantom23

srfreddy said:


> There's something out there called ANSI approved independent labs, that fenix sends their lights to to test.


 To test brightness, runtime but throw in meters is just recalculated lux number. Useable range is about 100-150m.


----------



## srfreddy

phantom23 said:


> To test brightness, runtime but throw in meters is just recalculated lux number. Useable range is about 100-150m.


 
its the inverse root law to calculate the lux, for ANSI, to .25lux. Which means, on a perfectly clear, moonless night, the flashlight will light up a spot XXX meters away like the full moon was out.


----------



## g.p.

srfreddy said:


> Ah yes, the 2600mah- Newer version of the Hi-Max... their name escapes me. Yes, they are quite good under normal loads. 18650's aren't "fine" with a $10 buck charger- you should really be using a hobby charger, or the 4sevens/pila IBC.


I've got several hobby chargers as I'm into large electric RC airplanes. I also have a WF139 charger that I found for under $10 on Ebay. The hobby chargers are much faster, but my WF139 works fine too. It cuts out at 4.18v (nice and safe), and doesn't continue to trickle charge as some do. I have no reservations about using it, but always make sure that I'm around to remove the batteries once charged.....but I do that with my hobby chargers too. 

Only problem is that there are several WF139 knock-offs around. Some cut out at 4.2v and above, and some continue to trickle charge. You have to make sure you know what you are buying.


----------



## srfreddy

g.p. said:


> I've got several hobby chargers as I'm into large electric RC airplanes. I also have a WF139 charger that I found for under $10 on Ebay. The hobby chargers are much faster, but my WF139 works fine too. It cuts out at 4.18v (nice and safe), and doesn't continue to trickle charge as some do. I have no reservations about using it, but always make sure that I'm around to remove the batteries once charged.....but I do that with my hobby chargers too.
> 
> Only problem is that there are several WF139 knock-offs around. Some cut out at 4.2v and above, and some continue to trickle charge. You have to make sure you know what you are buying.


 
There's no such thing as an ultrafire knockoff-only inferior variants.


----------



## g.p.

srfreddy said:


> There's no such thing as an ultrafire knockoff-only inferior variants.


Whatever you want to call it. I've got two. One works great....one is dangerous. They are totally different from each other......slightly different color, different lettering, different type of plastic, one has brittle metal battery contacts that break when you try to bend them, one blinks during charging and the other doesn't, etc.......

Still, I love the 18650's after trying them. I swore that I was done with Eneloops......then I saw the TK41.....:hairpull:


----------



## r1derbike

Was going to get another TK15 for a spare, to keep in the car, but the TK21 looks like it will be worth the wait, instead.

Keep those posts coming!

EDIT: On second thought, I'm perfectly happy with the flood on my TK-15 (and throw). Will just wait a bit to see if the price on the 15 comes down substantially. That just might swing another 15 purchase, afterall.

Charles


----------



## TyJo

g.p. said:


> Rechargeable AA's get memory, so you need a charger that can cycle them. Plus you you'll be charging 8 of them at a time, so you will probably want a second charger (or an 8 bay charger). On top of that they take forever to cycle, so you'll probably want a second set of Enerloops.......


I'm pretty sure Eneloop's don't have memory effect and don't need a break in cycle (but I give them one to start out just incase).


----------



## LeifUK

TyJo said:


> I'm pretty sure Eneloop's don't have memory effect and don't need a break in cycle (but I give them one to start out just incase).


 
Astonishing I know, but there other brands of LSD cell too, and they also do not show a memory effect, at least the small sample I tried didn't.


----------



## phantom23

srfreddy said:


> its the inverse root law to calculate the lux, for ANSI, to .25lux. Which means, on a perfectly clear, moonless night, the flashlight will light up a spot XXX meters away like the full moon was out.


 It's just theoretical number, 0.25lux is almost invisible. Useable range for TK15 is 100-150m and TK21 has even less throw.


----------



## tray

You can pre-order these on http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk41.html. Says they start shipping April 14th.


----------



## recDNA

I have to be honest - I'm going to buy a TK41 unless reviewers reveal a big problem (like green tint or mode skipping etc.) but I wouldn't buy a TK70 if it put out 3000 lumens for 100 bucks. Just too big. I'll never understand why they didn't put the batteries in groups of 3 or even 4.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

recDNA said:


> I have to be honest - I'm going to buy a TK41 unless reviewers reveal a big problem (like green tint or mode skipping etc.) but I wouldn't buy a TK70 if it put out 3000 lumens for 100 bucks. Just too big. I'll never understand why they didn't put the batteries in groups of 3 or even 4.


 
Im with you, im going to buy the tk21 and the tk41


----------



## recDNA

I do give Olight credit for coming out with an 18650 option in their M50. I wish Fenix would make a carrier for CR123 or RCR123 or 18650 just to give an alternative to AA. I LIKE AA. I like choices too.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Im with you, im going to buy the tk21 and the tk41


I also want to buy the TK-21 and a TK-41 even that TK-70 sound like fun.
so far i have:
E01 (2)
E05 (2)
TK-20 (2)
TK-11 R2 (2)
TK-12 Q5
TK-30
PD-30 Q5
PD-30 R4
PD-31 R5


----------



## srfreddy

What if they made a 20 AA carrier for the TK70?


----------



## TyJo

srfreddy said:


> What if they made a 20 AA carrier for the TK70?


 I would prefer that over a D cell version, I could use my Eneloops and MAHA (18650 is my preference for big lights).


----------



## srfreddy

TyJo said:


> I would prefer that over a D cell version, I could use my Eneloops and MAHA (18650 is my preference for big lights).


 
D nimh are very good in very big lights though.


----------



## chanjyj

recDNA said:


> I do give Olight credit for coming out with an 18650 option in their M50. I wish Fenix would make a carrier for CR123 or RCR123 or 18650 just to give an alternative to AA. I LIKE AA. I like choices too.


 
Is there a M50?


----------



## srfreddy

chanjyj said:


> Is there a M50?


 
I think he meant SR50.


----------



## brandocommando

recDNA said:


> I have to be honest - I'm going to buy a TK41 unless reviewers reveal a big problem (like green tint or mode skipping etc.) but I wouldn't buy a TK70 if it put out 3000 lumens for 100 bucks. Just too big. I'll never understand why they didn't put the batteries in groups of 3 or even 4.


 
+1 I am in the same boat, I am liking the TK41 quite a bit. I do not have a good "thrower" light yet and I think this might be the one. I am just waiting for the reviews (and beamshots) first. I don't think I will ever (notice I didn't say "I will never"...:laughing buy a TK70, as bad as I want a triple XM-L... that thing is just too BIG!:shakehead


----------



## BryDaddy

brandocommando said:


> +1 I am in the same boat, I am liking the TK41 quite a bit. I do not have a good "thrower" light yet and I think this might be the one. I am just waiting for the reviews (and beamshots) first. I don't think I will ever (notice I didn't say "I will never"...:laughing buy a TK70, as bad as I want a triple XM-L... that thing is just too BIG!:shakehead



admit it, your gonna want one........its a bad *** light..you just cant admit it cause the other fellas will laugh at you! i say let em laugh!!! TK70 lovers UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

WHERE IS EVERYBODY GOING TO TRY TO ORDER THEIRS??

LIGHTJUNCTION?
GOINGGEAR?
FENIXOUTFITTERS?
OTHER?


----------



## BryDaddy

dont forget amazon.com, i got my tk45 cheaper there than on some of the flashlight only sites...............


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Im so exited! I went and peed on the four corners of my house. I cant wait!

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk41.html is where im going to be ordering from.


----------



## TheGame

I wonder how far the TK41 will do in throw. That says 471 meters.. are their numbers usually close/accurate?


----------



## g.p.

I got my TK45 on Ebay, when they first came out, for $125 CN shipped. Smokin' deal at the time. Lots of sellers on there have stores outside of Ebay and can sell for less through their stores becasue they don't have to pay the Ebay fees. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## g.p.

TheGame said:


> I wonder how far the TK41 will do in throw. That says 471 meters.. are their numbers usually close/accurate?


I've been trying to find what they rate the TK45 at, but I can't find a picture that states their throw numbers for it.


----------



## TheGame

g.p. said:


> I've been trying to find what they rate the TK45 at, but I can't find a picture that states their throw numbers for it.



At Fenix-store it says max beam distance of 200m.


----------



## g.p.

Thanks! The pics were down on that site when I looked a few days ago. Looks like the TK41 should smoke it in throw! Should make for a good middle ground light between my TK45 and Masterpiece Pro 1.

So does that potentially make the TK41 Fenix's best thrower?


----------



## utlgoa

Hey.....

The beamshots for the TK70 have been removed from the Fonarik website, and also from this thread.

What gives?

Will the TK70 ever be produced ?:thinking:


----------



## CyberCT

Man that TK41 is going to be an awesome snorkeling light! I have yet to try my TK35 in the river because it came out in the winter time. My TK40 & TK45 have been in the Delaware river many times last summer with zero issues.


----------



## srfreddy

CyberCT said:


> Man that TK41 is going to be an awesome snorkeling light! I have yet to try my TK35 in the river because it came out in the winter time. My TK40 & TK45 have been in the Delaware river many times last summer with zero issues.


 
You might want to get SS screws though.


----------



## g.p.

utlgoa said:


> Hey.....
> 
> The beamshots for the TK70 have been removed from the Fonarik website, and also from this thread.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> Will the TK70 ever be produced ?:thinking:


I had a post removed from this thread with pics as well. :thinking: I've never seen a site so tightly moderated.

Can this site not handle pics or something? It really blows when I'm at work because all file storage sites are blocked at my workplace, so I can never see any of the pics. :thumbsdow


----------



## srfreddy

g.p. said:


> I had a post removed from this thread with pics as well. :thinking: I've never seen a site so tightly moderated.
> 
> Can this site not handle pics or something? It really blows when I'm at work because all file storage sites are blocked at my workplace, so I can never see any of the pics. :thumbsdow


 
Proxies?


----------



## 3Diver

CyberCT said:


> Man that TK41 is going to be an awesome snorkeling light! I have yet to try my TK35 in the river because it came out in the winter time. My TK40 & TK45 have been in the Delaware river many times last summer with zero issues.



Have used mine for over 30+ trips now with no problems, like sfreddy said get stainless screws but make sure it holds the back plate down flush to the body after you taken it off to grease it, or else use silicone or marine grease and just plug the screw holes, am eagerly waiting for the TK41 to come out too use that for some snorkel sessions, currently waiting on a solarforce m8 xml but taking more then 3 weeks already for delivery not happy


----------



## tray

BryDaddy said:


> dont forget amazon.com, i got my tk45 cheaper there than on some of the flashlight only sites...............



I concur, I order alot of things from Amazon and they have free shipping on orders $25 or more.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

3Diver said:


> am eagerly waiting for the TK41 to come out too QUOTE]
> 
> I feel like when cartman wanted to get a Nintendo Wii LOL.
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155349/cartman-wants-a-wii


----------



## 3Diver

I feel like when cartman wanted to get a Nintendo Wii LOL.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155349/cartman-wants-a-wii[/QUOTE]

Hahaha that is exactly how i feel, at the TK41 and the Solarforce m8 taking forever to get here.


----------



## utlgoa

g.p. said:


> I had a post removed from this thread with pics as well. :thinking: I've never seen a site so tightly moderated.
> 
> Can this site not handle pics or something? It really blows when I'm at work because all file storage sites are blocked at my workplace, so I can never see any of the pics. :thumbsdow


 
This picture been up on this thread since 3/15/2011.






The fact that www.fonarik.com no longer has the interior beam shots of the TK70 posted, leads me to suspect that the light will be re-designed (probably due to negative comments).


----------



## Kokopelli

I have 5 Fenix lights (2xE10, LD25, LD40, TK35) already and as the stream flows like this I am very likely to be buying a TK41 also. Fonarik beamshots show a very much improved throw over TK35's and runtimes are even better. But as soon as I got my LD40 (4xAA) light in my hands I realized that having to put that so many AAs into the carrier could cause my troubles in the pitch black of the night. I just can't think of me trying to put in 8 AA batteries in such a dark situation. I'd love to see Fenix sell empty battery holders for their lights.


----------



## tre

g.p. said:


> Thanks! The pics were down on that site when I looked a few days ago. Looks like the TK41 should smoke it in throw! Should make for a good middle ground light between my TK45 and Masterpiece Pro 1.
> So does that potentially make the TK41 Fenix's best thrower?


 
The TK45 should have darn near the same throw as your MP Pro1 according to the Fenix numbers. Yes, it is by far the best Fenix thrower. The numbers should be pretty acurate because they are measured according to the new ANSI standard. According to the numbers, the TK41 is going to be one of the best mass production LED throwers on the market right now. Impressive if it comes true.


----------



## recDNA

utlgoa said:


> This picture been up on this thread since 3/15/2011.
> 
> 
> The fact that www.fonarik.com no longer has the interior beam shots of the TK70 posted, leads me to suspect that the light will be re-designed (probably due to negative comments).



I hope you're right. TK70 is ridiculous but I would like a big super-powered Fenix.


----------



## g.p.

Not even close. The MP1 is a laser beam and the TK45 is mostly flood. There isn't much out there that comes close to the MP1.


----------



## tre

What I meant is the new TK41 will throw darn near the same as a Pro1. Sorry, I meant to say TK41 above - not TK45. duh! TK45 is a flood light.


----------



## srfreddy

tre said:


> What I meant is the new TK41 will throw darn near the same as a Pro1. Sorry, I meant to say TK41 above - not TK45. duh! TK45 is a flood light.


 
The lux may be similar, but I guess that the MPP-1 will probably have a lower beam spread.


----------



## r1derbike

TK41 looks tempting, but 8 "AA"? I'll have to admit, the size/ergo factor is there, but I'm not a huge fan of "AA" power, even though I have many small lights that use 1,2, or 3 of them.

18650 in the TK15 has really changed my mind about power solutions. I've seen series/parallel 18650s, used in laptops, with no issues, with the balance circuits. Are there any lights out there that use this setup, with chargers such as used in the RC industry, with balance taps/connectors?

I have a Bantam BC-8 and a chinese clone that charge nearly every battery I own. Many possitilities with all the wiring harnesses I've cobbled together.

Charles


----------



## g.p.

tre said:


> What I meant is the new TK41 will throw darn near the same as a Pro1. Sorry, I meant to say TK41 above - not TK45. duh! TK45 is a flood light.


I see! The TK41 should rock!


r1derbike said:


> TK41 looks tempting, but 8 "AA"? I'll have to admit, the size/ergo factor is there, but I'm not a huge fan of "AA" power, even though I have many small lights that use 1,2, or 3 of them.
> 
> 18650 in the TK15 has really changed my mind about power solutions. I've seen series/parallel 18650s, used in laptops, with no issues, with the balance circuits. Are there any lights out there that use this setup, with chargers such as used in the RC industry, with balance taps/connectors?
> 
> I have a Bantam BC-8 and a chinese clone that charge nearly every battery I own. Many possitilities with all the wiring harnesses I've cobbled together.
> 
> Charles


I don't see why you would need balance connectors. That is only for when you are charging cells that are hooked together in series. Since you still charge them sperately, they will be at the same voltage when you put them into the flashlight and not out of balance like packs can become over time.


----------



## SaVaGe

g.p. said:


> I've been trying to find what they rate the TK45 at, but I can't find a picture that states their throw numbers for it.


 
If my memory serves me right, i believe its about 250ish meter. i know its under 300m.


----------



## g.p.

Thats seems about right......so I'm justified in _needing_ a TK41 to go along with my TK45!


----------



## r1derbike

G.P., I don't have the chargers to charge each 18650 individually. The series charging/balance connectors would work for me, as I already have two chargers I could charge up to 8 in series at a whack, balanced of course.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

What are good AA batt to put in a tk41 any good rechargable ones??or charger ??? sorry for the newbie question. Ive never had a flashlight that takes so many AA im more of an 18650's and cr123's.


----------



## cafezeenuts

utlgoa said:


> The fact that www.fonarik.com no longer has the interior beam shots of the TK70 posted, leads me to suspect that the light will be re-designed (probably due to negative comments).



They might re-design to take 16 AA's. That would be sick


----------



## lightseeker2009

cafezeenuts said:


> They might re-design to take 16 AA's. That would be sick


 
Would be nice if they could make it work with two IMR 32650's If only such a battery could exist. That would make its size just about right..


----------



## TyJo

Flashaholic_71 said:


> What are good AA batt to put in a tk41 any good rechargable ones??or charger ??? sorry for the newbie question. Ive never had a flashlight that takes so many AA im more of an 18650's and cr123's.



Sanyo Eneloop batteries and Maha Powerex charger are regarded well (and I use them). There is lots of battery info in the flashlight electronics/batteries subforum.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

TyJo said:


> Sanyo Eneloop batteries and Maha Powerex charger are regarded well (and I use them). There is lots of battery info in the flashlight electronics/batteries subforum.


 

Just ordered from Amazon a MH-C9000 battery charger with 8 New AA Eneloop and 8 AA Powerex. I Cant wait to test these out with the TK-41 when it comes.

Thank You TyJo for the quick response and the info :thumbsup:.


----------



## mt62092

hello everyone. brand new guy here. I have been using CPF for the last week and it helped me a great deal in deciding on my new edc and the Fenix tk41. my previous brightest flashlight was a streamlight tl2 from cabelas close to 10 years ago. you can imagine how much of an upgrade the tk41 will be for me. because of this site I believe i found a new hobby/lifestyle. p.s my new edc is a jet beam rrt-0-05 raptor.


----------



## jirik_cz

lightseeker2009 said:


> Would be nice if they could make it work with two IMR 32650's If only such a battery could exist. That would make its size just about right..



You wouldn't need IMR cells. Regular li-ion cells in 32650 format could power TK70 without any problems. I've successfully tested Xtar D li-ion cells with more than 10A constant load (only had to remove protection circuit).


----------



## recDNA

I just think more than 2 Li Ion or IMR in series is looking for trouble. This thing should run off of a battery pack with built in protection with a charger that is designed for the flashlight. A safer chemistry would be nice too.


----------



## srfreddy

recDNA said:


> I just think more than 2 Li Ion or IMR in series is looking for trouble. This thing should run off of a battery pack with built in protection with a charger that is designed for the flashlight. A safer chemistry would be nice too.


 
Then its looking more and more like a mini SR90-or a mega, depending on the dimentions.


----------



## recDNA

srfreddy said:


> Then its looking more and more like a mini SR90-or a mega, depending on the dimentions.


Maybe Olight simply has a better design. To be honest I like the SR91 better than the SR90 despite the diminished throw. The SR90 is just too big for me. 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## srfreddy

Personally, once we're at SR91 size, I'd rather have the SR90 performance.


----------



## firelord777

I have heard of complaints about re loading 8 batteries in the previous tk40. Do you guys think i should give it another chance or what? Also, is the switch momentary on? thanks!


----------



## g.p.

Switching looks the same as the TK45 which is not momentary. One turns it on, and the other switches levels. A double click on one of the buttons gets you into the strobes, and the other button switches between strobe modes.


----------



## recDNA

srfreddy said:


> Personally, once we're at SR91 size, I'd rather have the SR90 performance.



And I'd like to be rich, 25 years old, and good looking. Heck, I'd settle for one out of three!


----------



## recDNA

firelord777 said:


> I have heard of complaints about re loading 8 batteries in the previous tk40. Do you guys think i should give it another chance or what? Also, is the switch momentary on? thanks!



I don't have to load the batteries all that often. If you need to recharge every day it would be a royal pain in the arse. That's why I wish Fenix came up with a different battery alternative as Olight did with their SR50.


----------



## GGHammer

Flashaholic_71 said:


> Just ordered from Amazon a MH-C9000 battery charger with 8 New AA Eneloop and 8 AA Powerex. I Cant wait to test these out with the TK-41 when it comes.
> 
> Thank You TyJo for the quick response and the info :thumbsup:.



Good choice. The MH-C9000 is the best AA charger I have ever used.

However, for LED flash with power like the TK41, I would go for those accepts 18650. They generally smaller in size, weight less, and brighter.

For EDC, you can't beat the size of a AA. Well, TK41 is a bit too big for EDC...


----------



## Flashaholic_71

GGHammer said:


> Good choice. The MH-C9000 is the best AA charger I have ever used.
> 
> However, for LED flash with power like the TK41, I would go for those accepts 18650. They generally smaller in size, weight less, and brighter.
> 
> For EDC, you can't beat the size of a AA. Well, TK41 is a bit too big for EDC...



I have a TK-30 and its really great . i wanted to get a TK-40 but if the TK-41 is gonna be out soon im gonna go for a the 41... This would be my first big AA battery flashlight looking foward im a big fan on 18650 and cr123. I usually dont buy anything that dont take those kind of battery but with 800 lumens im gonna give it a try plus would look good in my collection . Cant wait to mount them on weapons.

Fenix:
E01 (2)
E05 (2)
TK-20 (2)
TK-11 R2 (2)
TK-12 Q5
TK-30
PD-30 Q5
PD-30 R4
PD-31 R5​


----------



## tre

recDNA said:


> And I'd like to be rich, 25 years old, and good looking. Heck, I'd settle for one out of three!


----------



## BryDaddy

just checking in...........has anyone heard more news of the tk70 of tk41?


----------



## Sh3ngLong

I saw these pictures the other day. Not sure if it's been posted yet.


























http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,55970.msg233008.html


----------



## Cataract

oooOOOoo.... I like the TK70 even more after seeing those pics... looks like it should throw impressively with those 3 almost TK40 sized reflectors... definitely on my purchase list


----------



## liquidwater

woah, nice pics. cant wait for the tk41 hehe, and the tk70, cant wait for some long distance beamshots and i hope the otf is really 2000 lumens.


----------



## tre

I hope they have an 18650 version of the TK41 (TK31 maybe?) just as they have a TK30 which is the 18650 version of the TK40. My guess is they sold many more TK40 so perhaps the TK30 was not a big enough seller.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

nice!!

what is the little one on the far right? LD30??


----------



## TyJo

tre said:


> I hope they have an 18650 version of the TK41 (TK31 maybe?) just as they have a TK30 which is the 18650 version of the TK40. My guess is they sold many more TK40 so perhaps the TK30 was not a big enough seller.


 Well I bought a TK30 for those reasons. Isn't the TK35 kind of the 18650 version of the TK41? I might get the TK70 if they do a 18650 version, no chance with D cells.


----------



## BryDaddy

Sh3ngLong said:


> I saw these pictures the other day. Not sure if it's been posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,55970.msg233008.html




OMG thanks for those pics!!!!!!!!!!1 dang that tk70 is soooooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cataract

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> nice!!
> 
> what is the little one on the far right? LD30??



Didn't even notice until you mentioned it... looks like a 4XAA or 3X1850?? configuration. On one pic, the reflector looks shallow and on the other it looks fairly deep... could they be using some optics????

Edit: OMG! OMG! OMG! ITS A FOCUSABLE FLASHLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunnarGG

Here it looks like they are talking about the LD30 as 3xAA and also a light called TK60 with XML and 4xD.

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?p=43961&language=en


----------



## TyJo

Cataract said:


> Didn't even notice until you mentioned it... looks like a 4XAA or 3X1850?? configuration. On one pic, the reflector looks shallow and on the other it looks fairly deep... could they be using some optics????
> 
> Edit: OMG! OMG! OMG! ITS A FOCUSABLE FLASHLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I believe you are correct. Focus (pun not intended) on the bezel in relation to the ring behind it and you will see a gap in picture 3, not in 2.


----------



## Sh3ngLong

I just added more pics of the LD30 in post #257.


----------



## Kokopelli

I don't believe this. I had just described a 3xAA light with two buttons on the back as how the future Fenix light had to be, on the questionnaire at Fenix's own site. I hadn't mention a zoom head but I guess Fenix had the same idea plus some more. Gosh, now there are at least two Fenix'es I have to buy.


----------



## monkeyboy

Hmm.. the TK60 looks like a TK41 head with a TK70 body. Maybe they are modular.


----------



## phantom23

TyJo said:


> Isn't the TK35 kind of the 18650 version of the TK41?


 
Not really, TK35 has much smaller reflector and less throw.


----------



## BryDaddy

monkeyboy said:


> Hmm.. the TK60 looks like a TK41 head with a TK70 body. Maybe they are modular.


 
huh? wheres the pic of a TK60??


----------



## phantom23

Post #265.


----------



## recDNA

I still don't get ANSI 800 lumens from the TK41 when the Catapult V3 pulls 3.5 emitter amps yet puts out less than 770 ANSI lumens?


----------



## srfreddy

I think the LD30 will only have two focus positions-flood and throw. More fenixes I want...If fenix makes it full flood to throw with a good beam... that would be genius.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Cataract said:


> Didn't even notice until you mentioned it... looks like a 4XAA or 3X1850?? configuration. On one pic, the reflector looks shallow and on the other it looks fairly deep... could they be using some optics????
> 
> Edit: OMG! OMG! OMG! ITS A FOCUSABLE FLASHLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
It looks like it. That would be badass. Wonder when that will come out?


----------



## Cataract

srfreddy said:


> I think the LD30 will only have two focus positions-flood and throw. More fenixes I want...If fenix makes it full flood to throw with a good beam... that would be genius.



Knowing Fenix, you will likely be able to focus anywhere halfway, but from experience, those positions are generally not very usefull... but I like the way they designed that one and it definitely should have a very nice beam compared with already marketed focusables. Every year I say I should diversify more and Fenix gets my budget heading their way again.



SbFlashLightGuy said:


> It looks like it. That would be badass. Wonder when that will come out?



by experience, I would say April-May... every year that's when I spend the most... Joking aside, Fenix doesn't make us wait much, so prepare your budget...


----------



## recDNA

srfreddy said:


> I think the LD30 will only have two focus positions-flood and throw. More fenixes I want...If fenix makes it full flood to throw with a good beam... that would be genius.



If they do they will be the first who ever has. 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## srfreddy

recDNA said:


> If they do they will be the first who ever has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Especially if its got minimal light loss...


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

On lightjunction.com the Tk21and Tk41 are on there coming soon spot saying 4-16-11. But I see most sights are coming out with the TK21 (u) first, I wonder why??


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Yup, this month is going to be a busy light buying month. 
On my list this month is
1. Fenix TK21
2. Fenix TK41
3. jetbeam BC20
4. jetbeam BC40


----------



## treesloth

Flashaholic_71 said:


> What are good AA batt to put in a tk41 any good rechargable ones??or charger ??? sorry for the newbie question. Ive never had a flashlight that takes so many AA im more of an 18650's and cr123's.


 
As suggested elsewhere, you can't lose with the Maha (Powerex) charger. For my TK40, I have 8 Powerex AA batteries in it, and I keep a couple of sets of either Eneloop or white-top Energizers. Going by the suggestion of the guy at the battery store here locally, the Powerex seem to be higher-capacity, but lower shelf life. The Eneloop and similar ones seem to be great for shelf life. I can't prove that the distinction is valid, but it's worked for me so far.

A note about the charger... for some reason, it seems to handle AAA batteries badly. I put them in, they start to charge, and then they lose contact and the charging resets. AAA-to-AA adapters, like these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/translucent-aaa-to-aa-battery-converter-case-8-pack-3657?r=24492410

...seem to help considerably. I suppose that might just be my charger, though, and the fix is easy enough not to be a real bother.


----------



## srfreddy

There will be no TK21 T6, fenix got an unexpectedly large amount of U2's from cree.


----------



## tre

recDNA said:


> I still don't get ANSI 800 lumens from the TK41 when the Catapult V3 pulls 3.5 emitter amps yet puts out less than 770 ANSI lumens?



The TK41 driver can be made very efficient since it works with very specific batteries that have a very specific voltage (the only battery option is 8 AA cells). The Catapult can use 2 18650 cells (6 - 8.4V) OR 4 cr123a cells (12V). The wider voltage range makes the driver less efficient. Zebralight get 200 lumens out of the single AA cell SC51 the same way - a very efficient driver.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Got this message today: Fenix has stopped producing TK21 T6. So TK21 U2 will be the only TK21 on the market.

That makes up my mind between the two. 

I wonder if the xm-l U2 will have green tint like some other xm-l's?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Where did you hear this?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

srfreddy said:


> There will be no TK21 T6, fenix got an unexpectedly large amount of U2's from cree.


 
where did you hear this?


----------



## srfreddy

Fenix said it over on the marketplace.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

srfreddy said:


> Fenix said it over on the marketplace.


 
Link?? Please


----------



## TyJo

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Link?? Please


 I think this is it....
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?249221-FENIX-TK21U-COMING-SOON!


----------



## ethanol

firelord777 said:


> I have heard of complaints about re loading 8 batteries in the previous tk40. Do you guys think i should give it another chance or what? Also, is the switch momentary on? thanks!


 
Any chance we can order a second battery holder part for fast reloading?


----------



## BryDaddy

ethanol said:


> Any chance we can order a second battery holder part for fast reloading?


 

faster loading? are you serious? it takes me like all of 20 seconds to change batteries in my tk40.........why would you need faster? its not a 9mm..........its a flashlight.


----------



## Markous

I see from where i pre-ordered my TK21 shipment has been delayed a week  oh well good things come to those who wait


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Markous said:


> I see from where i pre-ordered my TK21 shipment has been delayed a week  oh well good things come to those who wait


 
Where did you preorder from??


----------



## lightseeker2009

BryDaddy said:


> faster loading? are you serious? it takes me like all of 20 seconds to change batteries in my tk40.........why would you need faster? its not a 9mm..........its a flashlight.


 
True lol, but in the dark its more convenient. I did buy a second holder myself and it does give me a fast replacement without looking for AA's in a bag or so. Most of the times I dont even get to use the second holder as on high it does last a while. But its nice to know you've got a second battery pack ready and willing to light up your night Think it was just $15.00, well worth it.


----------



## BIG45-70

I preordered the TK41, its suppose to ship out on Thursday. I'm REALLY looking forward to this light

*keepin it family friendly


----------



## atbglenn

Ummmm... did you swallow it? Sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## BryDaddy

BIG45-70 said:


> I preordered the TK41, its suppose to poop out on Thursday. I'm REALLY looking forward to this light




im sure it was a typo but you may wanna change the last letter in that word above from a T to a P


----------



## ginaz

BIG45-70 said:


> its suppose to poop out on Thursday. I'm REALLY looking forward to this


 
hahaha!


----------



## BIG45-70

LOL ooops typo


----------



## atbglenn

BIG45-70 said:


> LOL ooops typo



I knew it was a typo, but it was still funny none the less. lol!


----------



## Markous

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Where did you preorder from??



Fenix Tactical


----------



## firelord777

Any deal extreme holsters fit this tk41? Cheap rechargables? A light and a lanyard is not enough to EDC it comfortably LOL.


----------



## kj2

firelord777 said:


> Any deal extreme holsters fit this tk41? Cheap rechargables? A light and a lanyard is not enough to EDC it comfortably LOL.


 TK41 using as EDC. Dont you think that the TK41 isn't a bit big for that


----------



## CarpentryHero

I know the TK40 was too bulky for EDC, I tried by using the D mag ring belt loop which works but was too bulky for tight spaces  
I miss my TK40


----------



## CarpentryHero

The TK21 looks like a Gooder, wish I could hardhat mount that badboy


----------



## g.p.

firelord777 said:


> Any deal extreme holsters fit this tk41? Cheap rechargables? A light and a lanyard is not enough to EDC it comfortably LOL.


I'm loving this Solarforce holster a lot better than my Maxpedition,,,,and it's way cheaper.

http://www.solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FA&s=21&id=71


----------



## firelord777

g.p. said:


> I'm loving this Solarforce holster a lot better than my Maxpedition,,,,and it's way cheaper.
> 
> http://www.solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FA&s=21&id=71


 Thanks man!!! However, I heard the TK41 was being delayed? This is starting to make me think twice about the tk41, and consider Jetbeam's BC40 for $70. I was hoping to get the tk41 by this monday:mecry:


----------



## srfreddy

No, they just ran out of stock...


----------



## Kingfisher

Pekka said:


> That makes me think of something...



Ha Ha!


----------



## BryDaddy

still no word on the tk70 availability?


----------



## kj2

BryDaddy said:


> still no word on the tk70 availability?


 I asked my local Fenix dealer. They don't know anything about the TK70.


----------



## radu1976

The TK21 is already available on ebay : 90$ shipped within US ; most of the dealers should have it very soon


----------



## utlgoa

My prediction is that the TK70 will not be produced due to the negative comments displayed on this thread, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CyberCT

utlgoa said:


> My prediction is that the TK70 will not be produced due to the negative comments displayed on this thread, but I hope I'm wrong.



The TK70 should have a battery configuration similar to the Olight SR91 or a double TK35 battery carrier (four 18650s). That would be perfect!


----------



## jirik_cz

utlgoa said:


> My prediction is that the TK70 will not be produced due to the negative comments displayed on this thread, but I hope I'm wrong.



If manufacturers would consider all negative comments on all forums, they would never be able to produce anything


----------



## kj2

CyberCT said:


> The TK70 should have a battery configuration similar to the Olight SR91 or a double TK35 battery carrier (four 18650s). That would be perfect!


 I like that idea. 4 18650s.


----------



## Lanque

I kinda liked the D NiMH option. I personally don't like the idea of carrying lights with multiple unmanaged Li-Ion cells. Bring on the plunger !


----------



## TyJo

Lanque said:


> I kinda liked the D NiMH option. I personally don't like the idea of carrying lights with multiple unmanaged Li-Ion cells. Bring on the plunger !


 I prefer the li-ion, they aren't hard to manage yourself, all you need is common sense and a voltmeter.


----------



## jirik_cz

Unfortunately many people doesn't have any of that


----------



## gregmondro

BatteryJunction has the tk41. Has anyone ordered from them and received it already? Still haven't seen any reviews on here.


----------



## Lanque

gregmondro said:


> BatteryJunction has the tk41. Has anyone ordered from them and received it already? Still haven't seen any reviews on here.


 
Ordered one last Friday. It hasn't shipped yet. Their page said ships in 5-7 business days when I ordered, so I guess they are waiting for stock from supplier.

Edit: just received shipping notification , so it'll *only* be another 2-4 weeks


----------



## chipdouglas

Is it a trick of the lense, or there's a greenish tint to the TK-41 ?

http://knifeclub.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=18580


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Is it a trick of the lense, or there's a greenish tint to the TK-41 ?
> 
> http://knifeclub.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=18580


 

I hope there is no greenish tint! i really want that light.


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I hope there is no greenish tint! i really want that light.


 
Same here, I really want it. Do you know where the 50 000 Lux came from btw ? I wonder whether that Lux reading is accurate or has been replicated. I just don't know where that comes from, but I've heard about it.


----------



## srfreddy

The beamshots back it up.


----------



## chipdouglas

srfreddy said:


> The beamshots back it up.


 
Indeed, it looks like it throws a good deal. The reason I'm asking is I already have an Eagle Tac M3C4, so in order to justify my getting the TK-41, I'd like to know that there's going to be a significant difference in throw between those two. I guess there's one.


----------



## CyberCT

chipdouglas said:


> Is it a trick of the lense, or there's a greenish tint to the TK-41 ?
> 
> http://knifeclub.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=18580



Wow this light is impressive! If friends join me for freshwater night snorkeling more often I might have have an excuse to buy one of these.

I don't know why everyone complains about the green tint. I find the bluish/purplish tints to be much more hideous than the green tint.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Indeed, it looks like it throws a good deal. The reason I'm asking is I already have an Eagle Tac M3C4, so in order to justify my getting the TK-41, I'd like to know that there's going to be a significant difference in throw between those two. I guess there's one.


 
I have the m3c4 xm-l now and my tk41 should be here Monday, I'll do a comparison video on both and let you know on throw


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Same here, I really want it. Do you know where the 50 000 Lux came from btw ? I wonder whether that Lux reading is accurate or has been replicated. I just don't know where that comes from, but I've heard about it.


 
I ordered one today so should be here Monday. Hopefully it will have a nice tint


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the m3c4 xm-l now and my tk41 should be here Monday, I'll do a comparison video on both and let you know on throw


 
Awesome ! I'll make sure to watch for any video of yours...


----------



## firelord777

Hey guys, do any of you know which XM-L version Fenix is using in their TK41's? TK35=820 ANSI TK41=800 ANSI. TK41 seems to have good heatsinking. Everywhere, they say TK35 is advertised at XM-L T6 equipped, but for the TK41, all of them say ONLY XM-L, no T6, U2 or U3, or anything. Weird. Any thoughts?

EDIT: Oh yeah, where do you suggest I order my TK41, Fenix Tactical or Fenix Outfitters? Which is an authorized distributor/ retailer of Fenix? If possible, who should have the fastest shipping to Florida, USA? Customer service or reliability? I know I ask alot, but its the only way I will get information. Knowledge is power. Or so I hope.


----------



## srfreddy

Well, it has a bigger reflector, so more losses. They all are authorized distributors, I think.


----------



## recDNA

chipdouglas said:


> Same here, I really want it. Do you know where the 50 000 Lux came from btw ? I wonder whether that Lux reading is accurate or has been replicated. I just don't know where that comes from, but I've heard about it.


 
Fenix lists over 50k lux in their ANSI figures. I don't know how they come up with their numbers but I have SEEN beamshots of the TK41 next to the M3X and the M3C4 and though rated lower Eagletac and Olight blow the Fenix away. I WISH the ANSI 800 lumens and 50k lux were real but unless the other two companies grossly underestimate their numbers.....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA

srfreddy said:


> The beamshots back it up.


 
I looked at the beamshots on that German Wiki site and unless they've mixed up their flashlights the TK41 beamshots weren't impressive compared to the olight M3X

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## firelord777

I am 100% sure that those beamshots are not correct. Look at Fonarik's beamshots. 50K of lux seems about right. Slightly better than the Catapult.


----------



## phantom23

They used Jetbeam M1Xm with Cree XM-L which is brighter and throws better than classic M1X with MC-E.


----------



## srfreddy

But it utterly crushes the Catapult V3, which beats the M3C4. Which is why the german sites beamshots are probably not right.


----------



## phantom23

Or TK41 is nowhere close to 50klux/1m.


----------



## chipdouglas

recDNA said:


> Fenix lists over 50k lux in their ANSI figures. I don't know how they come up with their numbers but I have SEEN beamshots of the TK41 next to the M3X and the M3C4 and though rated lower Eagletac and Olight blow the Fenix away. I WISH the ANSI 800 lumens and 50k lux were real but unless the other two companies grossly underestimate their numbers.....
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Um, this is getting interesting - where did you see those beamshots ? I have the M3C4 and I've been impressed by it so far and I'm very demanding overall. I've been having the M3X in my sights for sometime now and recently, it's been the TK-41. However, from what I can see it's not going to blow my M3C4 away. I'm not taking any sides here, I'm just trying to save some $. Also, tint is something that matters to me - the M3C4 is almost pure white and that alone I find to be a big plus.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

firelord777 said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know which XM-L version Fenix is using in their TK41's? TK35=820 ANSI TK41=800 ANSI. TK41 seems to have good heatsinking. Everywhere, they say TK35 is advertised at XM-L T6 equipped, but for the TK41, all of them say ONLY XM-L, no T6, U2 or U3, or anything. Weird. Any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, where do you suggest I order my TK41, Fenix Tactical or Fenix Outfitters? Which is an authorized distributor/ retailer of Fenix? If possible, who should have the fastest shipping to Florida, USA? Customer service or reliability? I know I ask alot, but its the only way I will get information. Knowledge is power. Or so I hope.



Check out lightjunction.com too. That's everything your asking. I buy most of my lights there.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Plus to Cali it takes 2 days


----------



## srfreddy

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php
Has the V3 and TK41.


----------



## beamis

phantom23 said:


> Or TK41 is nowhere close to 50klux/1m.


 
If the fonarik site used the same exposure settings for each picture the TK41 has more throw than the Catapult V3. There is a circle of some sort at the end of the vault that measures about 4% brighter with the TK41 using the L value from HSL in Photoshop. Not a perfect measure by any means, but the hotspot is objectively brighter.


----------



## chipdouglas

From the above link, it looks as though the TK-41 is brighter than the V3 - it'd be best if we could see long distance beamshots of those.


----------



## chipdouglas

beamis said:


> If the fonarik site used the same exposure settings for each picture the TK41 has more throw than the Catapult V3. There is a circle of some sort at the end of the vault that measures about 4% brighter with the TK41 using the L value from HSL in Photoshop. Not a perfect measure by any means, but the hotspot is objectively brighter.


 
That's pretty much what I thought, although I didn't objectively measure it in any way. I wish there were more M3X beamshots around - for some reason, this super thrower goes unnoticed for some reason. Maybe it all has to do with it having only two useful modes - I could understand.


----------



## recDNA

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Plus to Cali it takes 2 days


 
I can varify the fast delivery. 3 days to east coast.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## chipdouglas

Here's a beamshot of the M3C4 XM-L : http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafael_meier/5352985140/


----------



## recDNA

This is the website I spoke of. Maybe they mixed up a TK40 with a TK41?


http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=100&b=84

heck, I HOPE that the TK41 performs as advertised. I planned on buying one until I saw these beamshots.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## beamis

Fonarik has the M2C4, and the TK41's hotspot is about 18% brighter. I don't know how much more the XM-L gives the M3C4, especially if they changed the reflector design.


----------



## chipdouglas

beamis said:


> Fonarik has the M2C4, and the TK41's hotspot is about 18% brighter. I don't know how much more the XM-L gives the M3C4, especially if they changed the reflector design.


 
Yeah, I wish they'd test the M3C4, I'm pretty sure we'd see a dramatic difference compared to the non XM-L version of the same light.


----------



## srfreddy

recDNA said:


> This is the website I spoke of. Maybe they mixed up a TK40 with a TK41?
> 
> 
> http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=100&b=84
> 
> heck, I HOPE that the TK41 performs as advertised. I planned on buying one until I saw these beamshots.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Thats plausible, seeing as I'm not sure if they even have TK41s yet.


----------



## firelord777

For those who still wonder where 50K of lux came from, Fenix claimed 56K in their ANSI chart.


----------



## firelord777

srfreddy said:


> Thats plausible, seeing as I'm not sure if they even have TK41s yet.



Really? In the wall and corridor shots, it pretty much looks like a TK41. Heat sinks, reflector, body and that u-tailcap. Unless it was photoshopped, and even then, why would they bother?


----------



## srfreddy

I'm saying the German beamshot site.


----------



## recDNA

This is where our trusted reviewers come in and illustrates the dangers of trusting what we see at other websites. I felt like "seeing is believing" but it never even occurred to me a website would claim to show a beamshot of a TK41 and get it wrong. When/If Selfbuilt reviews the light we'll KNOW.

Sorry if I mislead anybody.


----------



## chipdouglas

I can't remember if it was in this thread or another, but there's at least a poster on here expecting his TK-41 who also has an M3C4 - can't wait to find out what he has to say about both in a side by side comparison. If a noticeable difference can be seen by the naked eye, then I'll probably get one.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> I can't remember if it was in this thread or another, but there's at least a poster on here expecting his TK-41 who also has an M3C4 - can't wait to find out what he has to say about both in a side by side comparison. If a noticeable difference can be seen by the naked eye, then I'll probably get one.


 
SBFlashlightguy will be doing a comparison next week.


----------



## ma_sha1

Pekka said:


> That makes me think of something...


 
That's rediculas for triple XML   If it's triple SST-90 I'd under stand the need for such size. 

For Triple XML, all you need is a Mag 2C 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Yard-Sweeper-Mag-2C-3-mode-with-3x-IMR-22430


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Yes, ill do one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JuXBMqoMM
here is my channel


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> I can't remember if it was in this thread or another, but there's at least a poster on here expecting his TK-41 who also has an M3C4 - can't wait to find out what he has to say about both in a side by side comparison. If a noticeable difference can be seen by the naked eye, then I'll probably get one.


 
Thats me hopefully it will be here monday. the m3c4 xm-l is a great thrower so we will see if the tk41 is too


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

pageyjim said:


> SBFlashlightguy will be doing a comparison next week.



What are you guys looking for? the throw between the two? cause the UI on both and looks are way different than each other.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

http://www.youtube.com/user/SBFlashlightGuy

Here is my channel for my lights keep checking for the TK21 and TK41 with in the next few days, my TK21 might be here tomorrow if not Monday my TK41 should be here on Monday.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

That Fenix TK70 makes me drool. (Curse the fact that I have a perfectly good TK40,and now you guys show me the TK41,and the TK70.AAGH!!!)

(That strange sound is my debit card crying..)


----------



## g.p.

If anybody has a TK15 and is getting the new TK21, I would love to know they compare. It's a nice light, but I'm wondering if it's enough of a jump in lumens to make it worth buying since I've already got a TK15. If the new TK21 can tail stand, I would probably get it just for that.

Thanks!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

g.p. said:


> If anybody has a TK15 and is getting the new TK21, I would love to know they compare. It's a nice light, but I'm wondering if it's enough of a jump in lumens to make it worth buying since I've already got a TK15. If the new TK21 can tail stand, I would probably get it just for that.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have the TK15 and my TK21 is coming today,look at my utube channel under SBFlashlightGuy and I'll to a video comparing the two if you would like. The tk15 is a great light so we shall see how the tk21 is.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

From what i have seen in the pictures, I dont think the TK21 will be able to tail stand. I could be wrong Either way both lights are great.
This is a light that I would trust my life with.

God Bless


----------



## pageyjim

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the TK15 and my TK21 is coming today,look at my utube channel under SBFlashlightGuy and I'll to a video comparing the two if you would like. The tk15 is a great light so we shall see how the tk21 is.


 
A comparison between the ET T20C2 MKII and the Fenix TK 21 would be great too!

I wonder how that Solarforce stacks up too lol.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

pageyjim said:


> A comparison between the ET T20C2 MKII and the Fenix TK 21 would be great too!
> 
> I wonder how that Solarforce stacks up too lol.


 
I have the newer ET xm-l drop in 720 Lumens I'll do a comparison to that one too and I have a solarforce p60 xm-l too. Send me a me a message if there is something you want to see or compare


----------



## pageyjim

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the newer ET xm-l drop in 720 Lumens I'll do a comparison to that one too and I have a solarforce p60 xm-l too. Send me a me a message if there is something you want to see or compare


 
LOL will do. This is great ty, really appreciate it as I am sure many others do.


----------



## AB8XL

Just googling and found somebody with some outside footage of the TK41. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvpur53iT6o


----------



## Sh3ngLong

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the newer ET xm-l drop in 720 Lumens I'll do a comparison to that one too and I have a solarforce p60 xm-l too. Send me a me a message if there is something you want to see or compare


 
You mind taking outside beamshots as well? I noticed your video reviews are mainly close up beamshots of a corner of a room, which IMO is not as useful as outside beamshots.

I do appreciate you taking the time to do these videos.


----------



## Sh3ngLong

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## g.p.

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the TK15 and my TK21 is coming today,look at my utube channel under SBFlashlightGuy and I'll to a video comparing the two if you would like. The tk15 is a great light so we shall see how the tk21 is.


That would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Got the TK21 and it's NICE!! the output is really nice and the tint color is really nice too, a tiny tiny hint of green in low but all other modes is a pure white I'm very Pleased with it.


----------



## thedeske

yoyobrotha said:


> Just googling and found somebody with some outside footage of the TK41.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvpur53iT6o


 
The Spot looks really small, but it's hard to tell. The video is not the best quality.


----------



## chipdouglas

What really matters to me is to find out whether the TK-41 significantly out throws the M3C4 XM-L. I have money to burn on a big light and I do like the fit and finish of the TK-41, but I'm not getting it it's marginally more powerful than my M3C4.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> What really matters to me is to find out whether the TK-41 significantly out throws the M3C4 XM-L. I have money to burn on a big light and I do like the fit and finish of the TK-41, but I'm not getting it it's marginally more powerful than my M3C4.


 

Have you looked at the SR 91?


----------



## chipdouglas

pageyjim said:


> Have you looked at the SR 91?


 
I have, but I think I'll need to look at it some more. IIRC it feeds on 6 X 18650s, right ? The price tag is a little steep, but then if I got it, then I could rest assured I'd have one of the brightest light out there. 

Do you have one ?


----------



## pageyjim

No, I just picked up an M3C4 xml. That should be enough throw for me. For now anyway, we'll see.

I found another video of the TK 41 but it is only a 2 foot beam shot lol. TK 41 definitely has a donut hole if that matters though.


----------



## BryDaddy

chipdouglas said:


> I have, but I think I'll need to look at it some more. IIRC it feeds on 6 X 18650s, right ? The price tag is a little steep, but then if I got it, then I could rest assured I'd have one of the brightest light out there.
> 
> Do you have one ?




i have the sr91.............if you have the $$$ i say get it. its fun to see everyones faces at the size of such a light, and even more fun when you take them outside at night to see it! its amazing


----------



## recDNA

I'd love one but I'm afraid I wouldn't really use it. Do you find you use your SR91 a lot?


----------



## BryDaddy

actually i do yes. my house backs up to a greenbelt.......and behind that is a huge corn field..so i always go out at night to look for animals LOL. but just having it on the table is fun too!!


----------



## JohnDavidWSU

Here is a link to an excellent review comparing the TK41 to the TK50 and the Catapult V3, in case you guys haven't seen it yet.

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=3912&language=en


----------



## kj2

The Fenix TK41 will be available in the Netherlands in the upcoming weeks.
Just got back from the local dealer, they say; that they only are waiting on Fenix to get the light in stock.
Fenix out of stock on this light?? looks oddly to me.


----------



## Kokopelli

My TK41 is dispatched from HK Equipment today. I hope in two weeks, I'll have the big gun in hand.


----------



## gopajti

TK60 3-4D 1000 lumen


----------



## chipdouglas

I wrote Fenix yesterday regarding a tentative release date for the TK-70 and here's their answer : 



Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
[FONT=宋体][/FONT] 
Thank you very much for your interest in Fenix TK70.

As far as I know, this model will be released about June or July, because we need time to make it more perfect and will satisfy more Fenix user. 
[FONT=宋体][/FONT] 
Thanks for your expectation! 
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## picrthis

I received the Fenix TK21 yesterday and so far it's pretty nice, the one thing I don't like though there is no Body Clip included with the package. I like to clip the light to my pocket, and thus I do'nt ever use the holster. Does anyone know of a clip that will fit the TK21, even a third party part would be OK with me; I can't believe Fenix didn't include the Clip. So far now, this light sits on my desk as I can't really carry it with me, as I rarely use a belt, and switching from pants-to-pants with a belt would be a royal pain the *ss. A body/pocket clip like of the other Fenix TKxx lights is needed.

Thanks


----------



## g.p.

Sorry, no idea about the clip...that does suck.

Will it tail stand at least?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

g.p. said:


> Sorry, no idea about the clip...that does suck.
> 
> Will it tail stand at least?


 
Tk21 does not tail stand. A belt clip would be nice too like the tk15.


----------



## pageyjim

TK 41 looks like an interesting light except for the (8) AA batteries imo. I am surprised it is getting as much attention given that. It must be frustrating for many because it seems that all the people getting the TK 41 early aren't as forthcoming with information.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

I want me Lumens!

Cant wait for the TK70!


----------



## beamis

pageyjim said:


> TK 41 looks like an interesting light except for the (8) AA batteries imo. I am surprised it is getting as much attention given that. It must be frustrating for many because it seems that all the people getting the TK 41 early aren't as forthcoming with information.


 
I'm supposed to have the TK41 but the USPS scanned my package as delivered when it wasn't actually delivered. After checking with neighbors I called the post office to find out what's going on. I had this same problem with my post office last year and it took a visit from the postal inspectors for them to deliver my packages.

I only have a couple of lights to compare it with (a Quark AA S2, a 5D Mag with a Terralux TLE-300M-EX, and an old Romisen RC-T5), but if I get it before anyone else does a good review I'll post beam shots.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Im waiting for the mail man "USPS" to get here he should have it here by today so says the tracking #. hopefully the tk21 will be there the tk41 & the HL21


----------



## pageyjim

Maybe I am showing my naivety but how about a light similar in form and UI to the TK 41. Only it takes 2 side by side 18650 or even (3) 18650 and comes packaged with an aux. floody head, emitter and all. Or atleast a floody head with an add on reflector for throw. All upgradeable of course.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

sounds good bro i my self like cr123's and 18650's . and for sure will buy it! I already have the TK30 that it can be powerd by 2 18650 and thats how i like to use it.


----------



## picrthis

g.p. said:


> Sorry, no idea about the clip...that does suck.
> 
> Will it tail stand at least?


 No it won't tail stand either.


----------



## TyJo

chipdouglas said:


> I wrote Fenix yesterday regarding a tentative release date for the TK-70 and here's their answer :
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in Fenix TK70.
> 
> As far as I know, this model will be released about June or July, because we need time to make it more perfect and will satisfy more Fenix user.
> 
> Thanks for your expectation! ​


Hopefully that means a 18650 tube model, I might have to get this monster if that is the case.


----------



## chipdouglas

TyJo said:


> Hopefully that means a 18650 tube model, I might have to get this monster if that is the case.


 
From what I've seem, it doesn't look like it's going to be powered by 18650s.


----------



## CyberCT

what have you seen?


----------



## chipdouglas

CyberCT said:


> what have you seen?


 
From this link : http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2514.0


The *Fenix* company has long been planning to release the most powerful flashlight in its lineup. Expected power *Fenix* ​​TK70 approximately 2000lm, *batteries*, rechargeable *batteries* of type D 4 pieces. It will install the 3 modern diode XM-L. Like all models *Fenix* ​​will be protected. The length of the lamp about 50cm


----------



## CyberCT

... and that is dated March 16th. Fenix said they were going to redo the light to make it better so it could very well be powered by 18650s instead if that's what Fenix ultimately decides to be a better fit (and it is).


----------



## chipdouglas

CyberCT said:


> ... and that is dated March 16th. Fenix said they were going to redo the light to make it better so it could very well be powered by 18650s instead if that's what Fenix ultimately decides to be a better fit (and it is).


 
Thank god for that, as I'm not very much fond of D batteries.


----------



## TyJo

CyberCT said:


> ... and that is dated March 16th. Fenix said they were going to redo the light to make it better so it could very well be powered by 18650s instead if that's what Fenix ultimately decides to be a better fit (and it is).


I hope this is true... where did this information come from? Everything I have heard/read has said D cell set up.


----------



## picrthis

What's up with Fenix lately? First they put out the TK15 with a silver/chrome body clip on it instead of it being all black. 

Now they put out the TK21 with no clip what-so-ever. I do like the fact that the front bezel is all smooth now, and the useless cigar grip is removeable.....but no body clip so that you can carry it in your pocket clippped to it? Well sorry to say Fenix, looks like I won't be purchasing anymore Fenix lights.....so sad.


----------



## xdes

picrthis said:


> What's up with Fenix lately? First they put out the TK15 with a silver/chrome body clip on it instead of it being all black.
> 
> Now they put out the TK21 with no clip what-so-ever. I do like the fact that the front bezel is all smooth now, and the useless cigar grip is removeable.....but no body clip so that you can carry it in your pocket clippped to it? Well sorry to say Fenix, looks like I won't be purchasing anymore Fenix lights.....so sad.



+ on top of that, i would say that the fenix lights getting uglier and uglier. (at least to me)


----------



## chipdouglas

To me quality, reliability and output come first, but I can understand that they're not the best looking lights around. To some I know it matters a lot.


----------



## Flashaholic_71

I love my TK21 +++ It fits perfect in my AB02 belt clip from fenix and rides very well on my belt. yeah prob the metal clip would be nice if it was included but my belt clip fixed that problem right up. Rotates 360 Degress
Ill for sure keep buying fenix lights.


----------



## pageyjim

I like the looks and performance of many Fenix lights but they seem to just fall short of me pulling the trigger to buy them. Mismatched or no clips, donut holes and green tint lotteries, mixed comments on build quality on the TK35, 8 AA battery format etc.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

My fenix tk41 should be in my mail box as I'm writing this stay tuned for a video with in a few hours. 
SBFlashlightGuy is my you tube name


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> My fenix tk41 should be in my mail box as I'm writing this stay tuned for a video with in a few hours.
> SBFlashlightGuy is my you tube name


 
Thanks


----------



## recDNA

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> My fenix tk41 should be in my mail box as I'm writing this stay tuned for a video with in a few hours.
> SBFlashlightGuy is my you tube name


 
The key is long distance shots to see if it really has over 50000 lux.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

A video is being uploaded now!

but for now:

DUDE! this is pretty bright, the tint color is perfect, NO greenish tint NO donut or dark center hot spot, its a pure white color and i WILL have to say testing the M3c4 xm-l and my tk41 in my house walls i think this WILL out throw the m3c4 (wall is about 25 feet away) , the hot spot is slightly smaller than the m3c4 and the hot spot is brighter at a distance. Spill wise there the same but the TK41's spill is brighter


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> A video is being uploaded now!
> 
> but for now:
> 
> DUDE! this is pretty bright, the tint color is perfect, NO greenish tint NO donut or dark center hot spot, its a pure white color and i WILL have to say testing the M3c4 xm-l and my tk41 in my house walls i think this WILL out throw the m3c4 (wall is about 25 feet away) , the hot spot is slightly smaller than the m3c4 and the hot spot is brighter at a distance. Spill wise there the same but the TK41's spill is brighter


 
Um this is getting more and more enticing - thanks SbFlashLightGuy !


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

XM-l brightness test:

Jetbeam bc40 vs Fenix TK41= Fenix TK41 is brighter

Fenix TK41 vs Fenix tk35= Fenix TK41 is brighter

Fenix TK41 vs Eagletac M3c4 xm-l= Fenix TK41 is brighter (looks like the tk41 can throw further too since the hot spot in slightly smaller than the m3c4)


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Um this is getting more and more enticing - thanks SbFlashLightGuy !


 

XM-l brightness test:

Jetbeam bc40 vs Fenix TK41= Fenix TK41 is brighter

Fenix TK41 vs Fenix tk35= Fenix TK41 is brighter

Fenix TK41 vs Eagletac M3c4 xm-l= Fenix TK41 is brighter (looks like the tk41 can throw further too since the hot spot in slightly smaller than the m3c4)


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

The test was indoors on a white wall about 20-25 feet away. by me saying brighter i mean brighter hot spot.


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> XM-l brightness test:
> 
> Jetbeam bc40 vs Fenix TK41= Fenix TK41 is brighter
> 
> Fenix TK41 vs Fenix tk35= Fenix TK41 is brighter
> 
> Fenix TK41 vs Eagletac M3c4 xm-l= Fenix TK41 is brighter (looks like the tk41 can throw further too since the hot spot in slightly smaller than the m3c4)


 
Thanks - looking forward to reading what you have to say about the throw of the TK-41 stacked againt that of the M3C4.


----------



## chipdouglas

Looking at this side by side comparison, it looks like the M3C4 has a tiny bit of a focused hot spot at the distance shown, but both are very close from what I can see. The TK-41 seems to light up a wider area.

http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=100&b=84

There also seems to be a slight tint color difference between the above two - I'd have to say I prefer the TK-41 tint wise.


----------



## chipdouglas

It looks like the M3X is brighter than the TK-41 or is it that the TK-41 illuminates a slight larger area and thus has a wider hot spot at that distance ?

http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=100&b=85


----------



## Sway

Ref the TK41 anybody know what the battery holder configuration is?


----------



## pageyjim

(8) AA's


----------



## Sway

pageyjim said:


> (8) AA's



Was curious about series-parallel, I should have been a little more clear


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Looking at this side by side comparison, it looks like the M3C4 has a tiny bit of a focused hot spot at the distance shown, but both are very close from what I can see. The TK-41 seems to light up a wider area.
> 
> http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=100&b=84
> 
> There also seems to be a slight tint color difference between the above two - I'd have to say I prefer the TK-41 tint wise.


 
There is a tint difference between the two the tk41 is a pure white and the m3c4 has a purpleish tint to it or at least on mine.


----------



## BryDaddy

hey SBFlashlightGuywhile watching the video.........at about 1:13 do i detect 2 faces in that reflector face shot? is that your wife LOL...sorry i notice stupid crap like that.......im a i watch the whole video kind of guy........anyway nice vid.........LOVE the light......i think it will make a nice addition to my tk45.......


----------



## pageyjim

I don't know for sure but I would bet it is series-parallel. I know I saw somewhere that the TK40 was also.


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> There is a tint difference between the two the tk41 is a pure white and the m3c4 has a purpleish tint to it or at least on mine.




You're correct as I checked my M3C3 on a white wall and found it to have a slight purplish tint to it too.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> You're correct as I checked my M3C3 on a white wall and found it to have a slight purplish tint to it too.


 
I know you want more info, beam comparisons etc. but do you think you are getting the TK 41?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

BryDaddy said:


> hey SBFlashlightGuywhile watching the video.........at about 1:13 do i detect 2 faces in that reflector face shot? is that your wife LOL...sorry i notice stupid crap like that.......im a i watch the whole video kind of guy........anyway nice vid.........LOVE the light......i think it will make a nice addition to my tk45.......



Haha, no that's just me in the reflector.


----------



## chipdouglas

pageyjim said:


> I know you want more info, beam comparisons etc. but do you think you are getting the TK 41?



That's going to have to do with what SB tells me when he's perform field testing with M3C4 and TK-41. It looks like it's a possible purchase though.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> That's going to have to do with what SB tells me when he's perform field testing with M3C4 and TK-41. It looks like it's a possible purchase though.


 
LOL Had a feeling.


----------



## chanjyj

xdes said:


> + on top of that, i would say that the fenix lights getting uglier and uglier. (at least to me)


 
+1


----------



## Flashaholic_71

picrthis said:


> and the useless cigar grip is removeable......


 
I am a police officer and i find the cigar grip very usefull specially walking down those dark alleys or walking toward a suspicious vehicle with my fire arm drawn & Clearing a Residence.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Flashaholic_71 said:


> I am a police officer and i find the cigar grip very usefull specially walking down those dark alleys or walking toward a suspicious vehicle with my fire arm drawn & Clearing a Residence.


 
Agreed. I'm a big fan of the cigar grip.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Nice video SFLGuy, thanks for that. I noticed that you used alkalines batteries in there and that they are inserted with positive to the tail cap.Well, atleast 4 of them are positive to the tail cap. 

A small request, can you review the battery holder please? Will NiMH's be used too?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Mr Floppy said:


> Nice video SFLGuy, thanks for that. I noticed that you used alkalines batteries in there and that they are inserted with positive to the tail cap.Well, atleast 4 of them are positive to the tail cap.
> 
> A small request, can you review the battery holder please? Will NiMH's be used too?


 
Sure, I can do a video on the battery holder tomorrow. And yes you can use NIMH's those are recommended by fenix for the TK41 or that's what it says in the manual.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> That's going to have to do with what SB tells me when he's perform field testing with M3C4 and TK-41. It looks like it's a possible purchase though.


 
And the winner in throw between the TK41 and m3c4 is…............... The TK41! 
With the pure white output of the light the TK41 does throw further and you can see more because of the pure white color.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

And the winner in throw between the TK41 and m3c4 is…............... The TK41! 
With the pure white output of the light the TK41 does throw further and you can see more because of the pure white color.


----------



## BryDaddy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Sure, I can do a video on the battery holder tomorrow. And yes you can use NIMH's those are recommended by fenix for the TK41 or that's what it says in the manual.


 

do you use eneloops?

on a side note.........i ordered myself a tk41 today after your video. it should be here tuesday!!! my wife thanks you!!!!!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

BryDaddy said:


> do you use eneloops?
> 
> on a side note.........i ordered myself a tk41 today after your video. it should be here tuesday!!! my wife thanks you!!!!!


 
It's a nice thrower. Just make sure yours has a nice tint with no greenish or donut hole


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

BryDaddy said:


> do you use eneloops?
> 
> on a side note.........i ordered myself a tk41 today after your video. it should be here tuesday!!! my wife thanks you!!!!!


 
Where did you order yours from


----------



## Flashaholic_71

I am using eneloop's with my TK41 & what a Beast!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Flashaholic_71 said:


> I am using eneloop's with my TK41 & what a Beast!


 
The tk41 is a beast. Just took it outside and it was like....BOOM!!


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> And the winner in throw between the TK41 and m3c4 is…............... The TK41!
> With the pure white output of the light the TK41 does throw further and you can see more because of the pure white color.


 
Thanks a lot man, that's very nice of you to do. Are we talking a significant difference in throw between the M3C4 and TK41 ? I have to say I like that it has a pure white color. I'll wait until you answer this and then if the answer is yes I'll pull the trigger on that TK41.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Thanks a lot man, that's very nice of you to do. Are we talking a significant difference in throw between the M3C4 and TK41 ? I have to say I like that it has a pure white color. I'll wait until you answer this and then if the answer is yes I'll pull the trigger on that TK41.


 
I would say yes it's a noticeable difference. You jut have to see it. Putting a video up now.


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I would say yes it's a noticeable difference. You jut have to see it. Putting a video up now.


 
Thanks, I'll try and watch it before I hit the hay - good job.

I've just watched your video - Um, I think that was enough to convince me to get the TK-41. I'll place my order right now. Thanks again. I found my M3C4 to be bright, but the TK-41 looks noticeably brighter like you wrote.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Thanks a lot man, that's very nice of you to do. Are we talking a significant difference in throw between the M3C4 and TK41 ? I have to say I like that it has a pure white color. I'll wait until you answer this and then if the answer is yes I'll pull the trigger on that TK41.


 
Made a quick video it's from my iphone 4 so it's not the best.


----------



## chipdouglas

Alright, TK-41 on the way ! I'll let you know what I think about when I get it.


----------



## beamis

I received my TK41 this evening. The first thing I did was test the configuration of the battery holder. It is arranged with four batteries oriented in one direction, and four in the other. Each set of four batteries is connected in series, and the two sets in parallel. The open circuit voltage of the holder with Eneloops was around 5.6V.

I took the light outside and first pointed it to the sky to get an idea of how narrow the beam was. Keeping in mind that it is a crystal clear night with humidity below 30%, the light made a blue beam like a light sabre. Naturally I pointed the TK41 up the street. The street is 70 feet wide and 650 feet long. The TK41 easily lit up the entire street from a few feet in front of me all the way to the end. The house at the end of the street was fairly well lit as well.

Looking at a white wall with the beam, mine does not have a donut hole. It does have a few rings, but hardly anything to complain about. The rings are perfectly concentric. The hotspot is very well defined with a small corona and a wide spill. I did not detect any green tint at all.

Here's a picture of the beam in crystal clear, dry air.







And here it is compared to a Quark AA2 S2 turbo vs. turbo. The wall is about 75 feet away.


----------



## kj2

Damn! that thing is bright 
can't wait to get mine.


----------



## chanjyj

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Agreed. I'm a big fan of the cigar grip.


 


Flashaholic_71 said:


> I am a police officer and i find the cigar grip very usefull specially walking down those dark alleys or walking toward a suspicious vehicle with my fire arm drawn & Clearing a Residence.


 
Cigar grips are useful on some lights. Eg the TK10 and TK11. But on my TA21, it is next to useless - too front heavy. Sometimes Fenix doesn't think through before implementing a feature.


----------



## chipdouglas

I'd emailed Fenix (in China) in order to know what battery type the TK-70 is going to use and here's their answer which i received last night : 

Hello,

Regarding the TK70, it's designed to use Ni-MH D battery.

Best regards!​


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Thats why i just dont buy any fenix light just the ones that fit my role.
The TK10 , and TK11 are great for cigar grip but i also like the TK12 with cigar grip and even this new TK21 but this is a special light i can feel it.


----------



## BryDaddy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Where did you order yours from


 

actually amazon.com............i get free overnight and free 2nd day shipping when avaliable!!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Mr Floppy said:


> Nice video SFLGuy, thanks for that. I noticed that you used alkalines batteries in there and that they are inserted with positive to the tail cap.Well, atleast 4 of them are positive to the tail cap.
> 
> A small request, can you review the battery holder please? Will NiMH's be used too?


 

Video of the battery holder is up


----------



## BryDaddy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Video of the battery holder is up


 
hehehe, id sell the tk40 too LOL


----------



## kj2

Bought the TK41 today. Damn! that thing is indeed bright. If you want a flashlight for searching/caving or some thing like that- you have to buy this 

and a cool thing; my local dealer (also importer of Fenix lights in the Netherlands) says that I'm the first one to have thing light in my country. Nice to know for me


----------



## Mr Floppy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Video of the battery holder is up


Thank you very much! Nice comparison with the TK40. Shame about the battery rattle but that's not a great concern here either. Funny, my TK40 didn't rattle either. 

The TK41 and M3C4 beamshots were a bit confusing. So if anyone had issues with that, turn your head to the right. (Or your monitor counter clockwise). Hot spot looks brighter and bigger on the TK41. Very nice shots. I can't wait to get one and strap it to my bike


----------



## kj2

Mr Floppy said:


> Thank you very much! Nice comparison with the TK40. Shame about the battery rattle but that's not a great concern here either. Funny, my TK40 didn't rattle either. The TK41 and M3C4 beamshots were a bit confusing. So if anyone had issues with that, turn your head to the right. (Or your monitor counter clockwise). Hot spot looks brighter and bigger on the TK41. Very nice shots. I can't wait to get one and strap it to my bike


Mine rattles a little bit. So Fenix does have some work to do, on that point. But overall, I give the TK41 a A+++++++


----------



## lightseeker2009

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Video of the battery holder is up


 
Where is this video? I feel so blond today:thinking:


----------



## baragon

Got my TK41 a couple of days ago and mine also rattles but it doesnt bother me yet. Much impressed with the UI and the memory, its a far better UI than the TK40. I was worried it might might be too green but i think its more a neutral colour on lower settings and white on high and turbo. I am much impressed with it and as i have a few smaller torches as well it dont think i realy need any more but i have said that before and i would like to try out a nextorch mytorch, i have passed on a tk40 as there was no longer any need for that one. A very Happy TK41 owner and i would definitely recommend it .


----------



## baragon

lightseeker2009 said:


> Where is this video? I feel so blond today:thinking:


 
Its here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SBFlashlightGuy#p/a/u/1/VguLMgqH23w

and the quick view of the TK41 is here :

http://www.youtube.com/user/SBFlashlightGuy#p/u/3/rIQ6cAX7O8U


----------



## lightseeker2009

Thanks sir!


----------



## baragon

The rattling in the TK41 seems to be more the batteries banging on the inside of the tube rather than the holder moving ( the holder is a loose fit but dont much when the tail cap is done up). so i put 2 thin section O rings at one inch from each end around the battery holder to stop the batteries moving . A very thin rubber band around the holder to hold them tight in the holder would do the same job. My TK41 dont rattle no more, not that i was realy bothered but just thought i would cure it as the first thing my friend said to me when he picked up my torch is " whats that rattling inside it".


----------



## lightseeker2009

The batteries in my TK40 was not really ratling, but after readings its torture test I thought I will have to fix them in some way. It was said a drop can disconnect the batteries, causing the light to shut off.
All I did was to use a piece of masking tape. Now even the faint rattle it had is gone. I never remove the batteries from the holder. I charge them while inside the holder with my hobby charger. It works for me.


----------



## beamis

I can't get over how bright this light is. It's one of those lights you take out in the neighborhood and think, _Oh crap! The neighbors are going to call the police._ I took it out last night to show it off and shined it down the street and even though I had already seen what it could do I was still surprised by how much it lit up the block and the houses down the street. I imagine the people inside the houses would think it was a large carbon arc spotlight like the use when a new auto dealer opens (well, it's probably a little dimmer than that, but it is still enough to startle me and I'm used to 500 - 700 lumen lights with my Romisen RC-T5 and Terralux TL-300M-EX). The strangest thing is that it doesn't look that crazy shining it around the house.


----------



## kj2

They use the same led, but the TK41 spot is so much more intense.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

kj2 said:


> They use the same led, but the TK41 spot is so much more intense.



thats because of the TK41 having a larger and deeper reflector


----------



## BryDaddy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> thats because of the TK41 having a larger and deeper reflector


 

plut the fact that the tk35 is fugly!! lol


----------



## CyberCT

BryDaddy said:


> plut the fact that the tk35 is fugly!! lol



I actually really like the look of the TK35, and it is VERY compact. That dude's hand that's in Fenix's official picture is either very small or my hands are quite large, because my whole hand covers almost the whole flashlight.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Since xm-l led is the big dog for now, I wonder what Cree will come up with next?


----------



## kj2

I just came back from the forest. I've compared the TK41 and the TK35. The throw of the TK41 is better on long distance.
But with the TK35, you have a wider beam/spot. This results in more light in a distance of 75-250 meters.
I have tested both lights on a straight road. A road sign was 550meters away. Both lights did light up that sign (of course  )
The TK41 and 35 are both great light. If you prefer to use AA batteries than use the TK41. Or prefer the 18650 than go for the TK35.
One better thing of the TK35 is that it comes with a holster. Handy when you want to put the light away for a moment.
Mode selection on both light are easy to use. 
So I only can say one thing; BUY BOTH


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Here is a holster video for the TK41 from maxpedetion 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj89r7Ib7nw


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Since xm-l led is the big dog for now, I wonder what Cree will come up with next?



I've wondered the exact same thing a few weeks ago - I should drop Cree a line about this.


----------



## kj2

TK70- TK60- TK41
- just found this pic.


----------



## kj2




----------



## kj2

TK60 with extension tube


----------



## kj2

Could be hard to operate the buttons, with this length and with 3-4 D cells.


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> Could be hard to operate the buttons, with this length and with 3-4 D cells.


 
Is this just going to be a TK-41 with more runtime, or is it actually going to have more output ? The former I guess.


----------



## kj2

The TK60 will have 1000 lumens. The TK70 goes for 2000 lumens.


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> The TK60 will have 1000 lumens. The TK70 goes for 2000 lumens.


 
LOL and I've just purchased a TK41 - bummer !

I've emailed Fenix and I know the TK70 will be released around June or July. Do you know when the TK60 should be available ?


----------



## kj2

chipdouglas said:


> LOL and I've just purchased a TK41 - bummer !
> I've emailed Fenix and I know the TK70 will be released around June or July. Do you know when the TK60 should be available ?



2 days ago, I picked up also the TK41  -
I think that the TK60 will be released about the same date as the TK70.


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> 2 days ago, I picked up also the TK41  -
> I think that the TK60 will be released about the same date as the TK70.


 
Um, I guess I'll have to pick either a TK60 or TK70 when they're released....this is pretty much what this tells me LOL.


----------



## kj2

chipdouglas said:


> Um, I guess I'll have to pick either a TK60 or TK70 when they're released....this is pretty much what this tells me LOL.


 I'll get the TK70. The TK60 is just an upgrade with the lumens in comparison with the TK41/TK35.
TK70 will blow the darkness really away


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> I'll get the TK70. The TK60 is just an upgrade with the lumens in comparison with the TK41/TK35.
> TK70 will blow the darkness really away


 
I'll likely get the TK70 too - I guess it's going to be around $200 or so.


----------



## kj2

chipdouglas said:


> I'll likely get the TK70 too - I guess it's going to be around $200 or so.


 Will be €200,- for me  - a lot of money.

- @chipdouglas ; I've emailed Fenix about the release date for the TK60. Should have an answer in 2-3 days -


----------



## kj2

Look at this beauty


----------



## kj2

Don't know the guy, but will give you an idea how big the TK70 and TK60 will be.


----------



## g.p.

At least it'll be hard to misplace!


----------



## pageyjim

g.p. said:


> At least it'll be hard to misplace!


 

LOL


----------



## pageyjim

Is one a flooder and one a thrower? Can the TK70 be a big thrower with 3 emitters? If Fenix keeps building them like they have been they will have the same battery configuration but won't be interchangeable. No offense to any owners who enjoy their lights but more of an observation as to how manufacturers do things.


----------



## kj2

pageyjim said:


> Is one a flooder and one a thrower? Can the TK70 be a big thrower with 3 emitters? If Fenix keeps building them like they have been they will have the same battery configuration but won't be interchangeable. No offense to any owners who enjoy their lights but more of an observation as to how manufacturers do things.


 I think that Fenix will make a combo with the TK70. A combo between Flooder and thrower. We all have to wait, for more info from Fenix.

There will go D cells in this light.


----------



## kj2

g.p. said:


> At least it'll be hard to misplace!


 
Damn it ! where is my flashlight?? xD


----------



## BryDaddy

JUSUS!! the head of that thing is like 5 inches diameter!!!!! and its longer than his forearm LOL


----------



## monkeyboy

pageyjim said:


> Is one a flooder and one a thrower? Can the TK70 be a big thrower with 3 emitters? If Fenix keeps building them like they have been they will have the same battery configuration but won't be interchangeable. No offense to any owners who enjoy their lights but more of an observation as to how manufacturers do things.


 
look at the size of the head on the tk70, it looks like each reflector is the size of the tk41/60.
This is gonna throw like a ukrainian shot putter.
I really hope that the heads and bodies of the tk70/60/41 are all interchangeable


----------



## kj2

Indeed a deep reflector.


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> look at the size of the head on the tk70, it looks like each reflector is the size of the tk41/60.
> This is gonna throw like a ukrainian shot putter.
> I really hope that the heads and bodies of the tk70/60/41 are all interchangeable


i don;t think that Fenix will do that. TK70 will run on D cells, TK41 runs on AA


----------



## monkeyboy

the tk41 is 4s2p so the voltage will be the same.


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> the tk41 is 4s2p so the voltage will be the same.


 We shall see what Fenix will come up with


----------



## Mr Floppy

kj2 said:


> TK60 with extension tube


Nice,
I initially thought that the extension tube was for the TK41 to turn it into a 4D but it looks like its a 3D to 4D. So I think that might have different electronics in the head. TK41: 2.4V~3.2V, TK60: 3.6V~6.4V

I'd imagine it's no harder to operate than a mag 4D. Mind you, I operate that with my thumb.


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> Will be €200,- for me  - a lot of money.
> 
> - @chipdouglas ; I've emailed Fenix about the release date for the TK60. Should have an answer in 2-3 days -


 
Thanks


----------



## beamis

Mr Floppy said:


> So I think that might have different electronics in the head. TK41: 2.4V~3.2V, TK60: 3.6V~6.4V



TK41 is 2 banks of 4 cells in series. 4.8V nominal. Open circuit on fresh Eneloops is about 5.4V - 5.8V.

I'm also noticing that the mode button on the TK41 is a bit flaky. It doesn't always change modes when it clicks.


----------



## kj2

beamis said:


> TK41 is 2 banks of 4 cells in series. 4.8V nominal. Open circuit on fresh Eneloops is about 5.4V - 5.8V.
> 
> I'm also noticing that the mode button on the TK41 is a bit flaky. It doesn't always change modes when it clicks.


 I've no problem with switching modes.


----------



## kj2

Mr Floppy said:


> Nice,
> I initially thought that the extension tube was for the TK41 to turn it into a 4D but it looks like its a 3D to 4D. So I think that might have different electronics in the head. TK41: 2.4V~3.2V, TK60: 3.6V~6.4V
> 
> I'd imagine it's no harder to operate than a mag 4D. Mind you, I operate that with my thumb.


Good old Maglite  - still love it


----------



## jirik_cz

Guys, what do you see on this picture? :naughty:


----------



## monkeyboy

Hmm... looks like a TK70 head on TK41 body!
Tailcap looks different though
What are they going to call this? TK65? 
Sanyo XX's on standby...

I want one of these and I don't even care that it looks like a dalek


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> Guys, what do you see on this picture? :naughty:


 Where did you found this pic? or is it (the TK70) in your collection?


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> Hmm... looks like a TK70 head on TK41 body!
> Tailcap looks different though
> What are they going to call this? TK65?
> Sanyo XX's on standby...
> 
> I want one of these and I don't even care that it looks like a dalek


Tail cap looks like it come from a TK60


----------



## jirik_cz

There was a local flashaholic get together where we took beamshots of all the lights on the picture. I will probably post them tomorrow. The TK70 on the picture has TK50 body and is powered by two D li-ion batteries. It is very handy in this configuration


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> There was a local flashaholic get together where we took beamshots of all the lights on the picture. I will probably post them tomorrow. The TK70 on the picture has TK50 body and is powered by two D li-ion batteries. It is very handy in this configuration


 But how did you get the (TK70) head??


----------



## jirik_cz

Czech dealer was also present on the get together...


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> Czech dealer was also present on the get together...


 Fenix says that the TK70 is still in prototype. Weird that than a local dealer has it.
Do you know more about it? why a local dealer haves a prototype?


----------



## monkeyboy

jirik_cz said:


> There was a local flashaholic get together where we took beamshots of all the lights on the picture. I will probably post them tomorrow. The TK70 on the picture has TK50 body and is powered by two D li-ion batteries. It is very handy in this configuration


 
Ah OK, so it might not be TK41 compatible


----------



## jirik_cz

kj2 said:


> Fenix says that the TK70 is still in prototype. Weird that than a local dealer has it.
> Do you know more about it? why a local dealer haves a prototype?



IMHO all pictures of TK70 that were posted here come from various Fenix dealers...


----------



## Nokoff

I hope they shorten the long battery tube on the TK70..I don't mind the big head, I have a howitzer...the howitzer is in this same output range, and had options for 18650s or two 26650 as I use mine, keeping the battery tube quite short. ....even with a sling that Tk70 would be a beast to carry.


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> IMHO all pictures of TK70 that were posted here come from various Fenix dealers...


 All pics can be found on the internet, my question still is; how is it possible that a local Fenix light dealer has his hands on a prototype light?


----------



## jirik_cz

Sorry, not a dealer, but a distributor


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> Sorry, not a dealer, but a distributor


 keep getting more interesting  - but if he has a TK70.. Why is the head than mounted on a TK50 body?
And why does he have a prototype? And does he have the whole TK70 or just only the head?
Questions and curiousness keep on growing


----------



## jirik_cz

If you look closely on the picture above you will see a tube lying on the table in front of TK70. That is the standard TK70 tube. The TK50 tube and li-ion batteries were just an experiment! I'm not responsible if anyone will blow his TK70 with li-ion batteries.  I don't think that Fenix will ever officially offer or approve this combination... Hope that everything is clear now


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> If you look closely on the picture above you will see a tube lying on the table in front of TK70. That is the standard TK70 tube. The TK50 tube and li-ion batteries were just an experiment! I'm not responsible if anyone will blow his TK70 with li-ion batteries.  I don't think that Fenix will ever officially offer or approve this combination... Hope that everything is clear now


 Getting clear now  - But still one question (a) ; How did the TK70 came in his hands?


----------



## jirik_cz

They've got it for exhibition and testing purposes.


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> They've got it for exhibition and testing purposes.


 nice  - hea, I have no questions more  
Now it's just waiting for the light to come in store. June/July says Fenix.


----------



## chipdouglas

Has any other TK-41 owner getting a flaky mode switch ? I haven't received my sample yet, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Black Frog

My TK41 is arriving this week... 
Recommended batteries?


----------



## chipdouglas

Black Frog said:


> My TK41 is arriving this week...
> Recommended batteries?



Sanyo Eneloop- this is what I've ordered and have been recommended to get.


----------



## Lanque

Black Frog said:


> Recommended batteries?



Eneloops, Duraloops, or Sanyo XX's.
I have my XX's primed and waiting for TK41 arrival.


----------



## kj2

chipdouglas said:


> Has any other TK-41 owner getting a flaky mode switch ? I haven't received my sample yet, but I'm just curious.


 My mode switch is just perfect, like normal with a Fenix light


----------



## kj2

Black Frog said:


> My TK41 is arriving this week...
> Recommended batteries?


 I'm using Duracell's (2450mAh)


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> Has any other TK-41 owner getting a flaky mode switch ? I haven't received my sample yet, but I'm just curious.


 
Mine works fine. What have you heard? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## beamis

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Mine works fine. What have you heard? I haven't heard anything.


 
I have the one with the flaky mode switch. Sometimes it clicks without changing modes (one out of ten times maybe). Sometimes I have to click it like 10 times to get it to switch modes.

I emailed Battery Junction and they told me to try using needle nose pliers to tighten the inside of the tailcap ಠ_ಠ


----------



## kj2

beamis said:


> I have the one with the flaky mode switch. Sometimes it clicks without changing modes (one out of ten times maybe). Sometimes I have to click it like 10 times to get it to switch modes.
> 
> I emailed Battery Junction and they told me to try using needle nose pliers to tighten the inside of the tailcap ಠ_ಠ


Thats weird.. - I have no trouble at all with my TK41. The tailcap does make a lot of turns before it is completely on.


----------



## beamis

kj2 said:


> Thats weird.. - I have no trouble at all with my TK41. The tailcap does make a lot of turns before it is completely on.


 
Battery Junction's reply is strange because there is nothing in the tail cap to tighten, and there is no electrical connection in the tail cap of the TK41. The TK41 operates well with no tail cap as long as the battery holder is pushed hard enough to make contact with the head. I think they probably just were answering a hundred emails about light troubles and gave the standard reply for someone having trouble with a clicky switch.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

beamis said:


> I have the one with the flaky mode switch. Sometimes it clicks without changing modes (one out of ten times maybe). Sometimes I have to click it like 10 times to get it to switch modes.
> 
> I emailed Battery Junction and they told me to try using needle nose pliers to tighten the inside of the tailcap ಠ_ಠ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Maybe the think you have the TK40 that does have a tailcap button. Did the buttons feel different at first?
> 
> I know my mode button is a lot softer than the power button.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Do people with the TK41 buttons feel the same? I know my mode button feels softer than my power button. I'm just curious.


----------



## beamis

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Maybe the think you have the TK40 that does have a tailcap button. Did the buttons feel different at first?
> 
> I know my mode button is a lot softer than the power button.


 
The buttons don't feel much different to me. It takes very little effort to click either one. The power button hasn't given me any trouble. I've noticed that I seem to have more trouble when I'm pressing more to the right side of the mode button than on the left. If I click the button and nothing happens, usually pressing harder will make it change modes, but even then sometimes not. It behaves exactly like a tail cap switch with a bad contact, but I can't do anything about these buttons as they're inside the head.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Keep bugging battery junction about the light.


----------



## baragon

Perhaps i am talking rubbish as i am new to the forum but here goes; My TK41 buttons both feel the same and i have no problems changing modes but i always press the centre of the rubber buttons because thats where the switch is inside the torch. If you press the switch cover more to the right on the mode switch or more to the left of the power switch cover it wont click properly as the rubber cover is a sort of trianglular shape and does not touch the internal clicky switch at that point and will just feel squigey not clicky.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

My friend received a TK41 last week. Both buttons have the same feel if pressed in the center like baragon mentioned. I like the feel of the buttons as they don't seem to double tap unless you want them to, which means no accidental strobing going on. 

While I'm at it, the tint on this sample was satisfactory for cool white. No green issues.


----------



## recDNA

The more I read about the TK41 the more I would rather have my TK40.. the UI feels good and works perfectly every time. I wish they kept the battery holder and UI the same. I wonder how hard it would be to simply replace the MC-E with an XM-L? I have no idea what the drive current and voltage of the TK40 is at the LED so I don't know if it is possible to retain the UI and replace the MC-E with an XM-L.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

recDNA said:


> The more I read about the TK41 the more I would rather have my TK40.. the UI feels good and works perfectly every time. I wish they kept the battery holder and UI the same. I wonder how hard it would be to simply replace the MC-E with an XM-L? I have no idea what the drive current and voltage of the TK40 is at the LED so I don't know if it is possible to retain the UI and replace the MC-E with an XM-L.


 

If you compare the two side by side light wise the tk41 bullies the tk40, but I will say it was hard to let go of my tk40.


----------



## recDNA

Oh I know that. Even my Jetbeam BC40 with it's little head out throws and out spills the TK40 but I'm not going to trade in a metal battery holder that is perfect for a plastic one that rattles and a UI that is easy and always works well and feels good for one that some folks find too soft. It's too bad the TK41 head won't work on the TK40 body!


----------



## TyJo

recDNA said:


> The more I read about the TK41 the more I would rather have my TK40.. the UI feels good and works perfectly every time. I wish they kept the battery holder and UI the same. I wonder how hard it would be to simply replace the MC-E with an XM-L? I have no idea what the drive current and voltage of the TK40 is at the LED so I don't know if it is possible to retain the UI and replace the MC-E with an XM-L.


 I wanted to do the same with my TK30. I researched it on CPF and posted some threads and it seems that it isn't practical, and would probably result in a one mode light. I ordered a warm MCE and I am going to put that in my TK30.


----------



## Markous

Can someone explain to me why the TK41 @ 800 lumens has almost twice the cd (candlepower? or candela?) as the TK35 @820 lumens?

55,746 cd vs. 27739 cd respectively

Does the difference in reflector matter that much? they both use the xm-l led right?


----------



## Mr Floppy

beamis said:


> TK41 is 2 banks of 4 cells in series. 4.8V nominal. Open circuit on fresh Eneloops is about 5.4V - 5.8V.
> 
> I'm also noticing that the mode button on the TK41 is a bit flaky. It doesn't always change modes when it clicks.


Doh, kept thinking that the TK41 was equivalent to 2 D cells. In that case, I hope the heads and bodies of the TK's 41 and 60 are interchangeable.


----------



## kj2

Markous said:


> Can someone explain to me why the TK41 @ 800 lumens has almost twice the cd (candlepower? or candela?) as the TK35 @820 lumens?
> 
> 55,746 cd vs. 27739 cd respectively
> 
> Does the difference in reflector matter that much? they both use the xm-l led right?


Both are using the same LED. It is indeed the reflector. IF you look at the TK50 is has 31261 cd with only 255lumens.


----------



## kj2

Mr Floppy said:


> Doh, kept thinking that the TK41 was equivalent to 2 D cells. In that case, I hope the heads and bodies of the TK's 41 and 60 are interchangeable.


 probably the heads and bodies will be the same, but why do you want to put the head for a tk60 on a tk41 body? only to configure other batteries. (AA instead of D )


----------



## kj2

@chipdouglas
I just received a email from Fenix about the TK60;
-------------
Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Thank you very much for your interest in Fenix light.​ ​ As far as I know, the TK60 may come out in the end of this month


----------



## kj2

baragon said:


> Perhaps i am talking rubbish as i am new to the forum but here goes; My TK41 buttons both feel the same and i have no problems changing modes but i always press the centre of the rubber buttons because thats where the switch is inside the torch. If you press the switch cover more to the right on the mode switch or more to the left of the power switch cover it wont click properly as the rubber cover is a sort of trianglular shape and does not touch the internal clicky switch at that point and will just feel squigey not clicky.


 Both of my switches feel the same. And if you push more to the right ot left of both buttons they still work.


----------



## kj2

Only, if I press very fast to switch modes, sometimes it doesn't work.


----------



## jirik_cz

New beamshots of TK70, TK41 and Olight M3X, SR90 and some HIDs are here on CPF. Enjoy


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> New beamshots of TK70, TK41 and Olight M3X, SR90 and some HIDs are here on CPF. Enjoy


 Okey, The TK70- I must have it  damn! that thing is bright


----------



## kj2

I think that the tk70 is brighter than the Olight SR90.
@jirik_cz ; do you agree with that? or is the Olight SR90 brighter in real -life?


----------



## jirik_cz

TK70 has more lumens, but SR90 throws further.


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> TK70 has more lumens, but SR90 throws further.


What is the distance that the TK70 will shine, if you should guess. -600/700/1000 meters?


----------



## kj2

I'm curious what the ANSI will say about the TK70


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> TK70 has more lumens, but SR90 throws further.


 Fenix tk70 should have 2000 lumens, and sr90 2200 lumens.


----------



## kj2

All big light from Fenix (TK40,41,50.. ) comes in a box. How big will the box for the TK70 be ?


----------



## Lanque

Hopefully smaller than the one my X21 came in. :naughty:


----------



## utlgoa

Tick...tick...tick...tick...


----------



## Markous

kj2 said:


> Both are using the same LED. It is indeed the reflector. IF you look at the TK50 is has 31261 cd with only 255lumens.



I didn't even look at that light's numbers WOW!  

Thanks for the other comparison :thumbsup:

This hobby/addiction has alot more to it than my other vice, knives.

The plunger . . . i mean TK70 looks nasty (in a good way) from those beam shots :naughty:


----------



## kj2

utlgoa said:


> Tick...tick...tick...tick...



Owyeah! nobody will knock on my door with that thing behind it


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> @chipdouglas
> I just received a email from Fenix about the TK60;
> -------------
> Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in Fenix light.​As far as I know, the TK60 may come out in the end of this month


 
Thanks


----------



## chipdouglas

I'm getting my TK-41 tomorrow in the morning, so I'll post my initial impression soon after I get it.


----------



## beamis

baragon said:


> Perhaps i am talking rubbish as i am new to the forum but here goes; My TK41 buttons both feel the same and i have no problems changing modes but i always press the centre of the rubber buttons because thats where the switch is inside the torch. If you press the switch cover more to the right on the mode switch or more to the left of the power switch cover it wont click properly as the rubber cover is a sort of trianglular shape and does not touch the internal clicky switch at that point and will just feel squigey not clicky.


 
The switch always makes the "click" sound, it just doesn't always do anything. How do you press dead center without rotating the light back and forth to press each button?


----------



## kj2

beamis said:


> The switch always makes the "click" sound, it just doesn't always do anything. How do you press dead center without rotating the light back and forth to press each button?


 well, the buttons are just behind the head, so when you press, the light won't go back and forth. Just have a good grip on it.


----------



## Dsoto87

kj2 said:


> Fenix tk70 should have 2000 lumens, and sr90 2200 lumens.


 
I believe the sr90 is only 1500 otf lumens. I'm sure I read it here somewhere that some one tested it. So if those tk70 numbers are ansi then yes the fenix is brighter, though that doesn't say Much about throw


----------



## kj2

Dsoto87 said:


> I believe the sr90 is only 1500 otf lumens. I'm sure I read it here somewhere that some one tested it. So if those tk70 numbers are ansi then yes the fenix is brighter, though that doesn't say Much about throw


 I hope that the ANSI numbers will 'leak' soon  -like the beamshots


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

What LEDs are the tk70 going go be using?? Is it a triple xm-l?


----------



## beamis

kj2 said:


> well, the buttons are just behind the head, so when you press, the light won't go back and forth. Just have a good grip on it.


 
I think there's a bit of a language barrier going on  I probably could have worded it more clearly. I'm trying to say that I don't want to be forced to rotate the light back and forth to make sure I'm pushing the buttons square on. It seems like you should be able to operate the buttons with your thumb without having to turn the light in your hands, especially since it makes the "click" sound.


----------



## utlgoa

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> What LEDs are the tk70 going go be using?? Is it a triple xm-l?



Triple XM-L.....


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> I'm getting my TK-41 tomorrow in the morning, so I'll post my initial impression soon after I get it.



Too late the TK 41 looks to be old news lol. Only kidding. Man that TK 70 looks tempting.


----------



## utlgoa

The only thing the Fenix TK70 has to fear will be the "Rumored" Led Lenser X22 that is due June 1st 2011. The X22 will also be using 3 Cree XM-L along with the Patented "Spot to Flood" feature, but this is only a rumor.....


----------



## BryDaddy

Dsoto87 said:


> I believe the sr90 is only 1500 otf lumens. I'm sure I read it here somewhere that some one tested it. So if those tk70 numbers are ansi then yes the fenix is brighter, though that doesn't say Much about throw


 
incorrect........the SR90 has 2200 lumens the SR91 has 1500 lumens


----------



## Trev

Any chance we can buy just the head from the TK70? I love to make a light bar for my truck with a few of these. And maybe one or two in the rear bumper for those who like to tailgate/run there hi-beams :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## stainer

To all the TK41 perspective buyers/ curious members about the turbo mode duty cycle, I know it isn't explicitly stated anywhere like it is for the TK45, so I emailed Fenix. "The TK41's turbo mode can be continuously used until the battery is exhausted, it has good thermolytic ring." They even sent me the TK41 picture with the heatsink rings highlighted in red, hahaha. So we shall see.


----------



## pageyjim

Trev said:


> Any chance we can buy just the head from the TK70? I love to make a light bar for my truck with a few of these. And maybe one or two in the rear bumper for those who like to tailgate/run there hi-beams :devil::devil::devil:



I have tried buying just the heads of flashlights and so far no luck.


----------



## kj2

beamis said:


> I think there's a bit of a language barrier going on  I probably could have worded it more clearly. I'm trying to say that I don't want to be forced to rotate the light back and forth to make sure I'm pushing the buttons square on. It seems like you should be able to operate the buttons with your thumb without having to turn the light in your hands, especially since it makes the "click" sound.


 Well I can have my hand and thumb in one position, to operate the light. I only have to move my thump slightly to change modes or turn it on/off.


----------



## kj2

stainer said:


> To all the TK41 perspective buyers/ curious members about the turbo mode duty cycle, I know it isn't explicitly stated anywhere like it is for the TK45, so I emailed Fenix. "The TK41's turbo mode can be continuously used until the battery is exhausted, it has good thermolytic ring." They even sent me the TK41 picture with the heatsink rings highlighted in red, hahaha. So we shall see.


 Cool, can you post that pic?


----------



## Dsoto87

Thanks for that information but I believe its you who are incorrect. I'm fairly certain those are emitter lumens. 

I can't post links up right now since I'm at work on my phone but if you do a search for sr91 run times there should be a thread discussing OTF lumens of both the sr91 and sr90. The sr91 was reported to have 1200-1300 lumens after it stabilized and someone mentioned later that bigc's testing showed similar results with the sr90

Edit:forgot to quote brydaddy


----------



## tab665

BryDaddy said:


> incorrect........the SR90 has 2200 lumens the SR91 has 1500 lumens


actually i think after some tested it was dicovered that the sr90 and 91 put out just about the same ammount of lumens out the front, which also led to the two lights having equal runtimes. and keep in mind that the original 2200 lumen rating for the sr90 was just calculated emitter lumens, not actually measured lumens.


----------



## baragon

beamis said:


> I think there's a bit of a language barrier going on  I probably could have worded it more clearly. I'm trying to say that I don't want to be forced to rotate the light back and forth to make sure I'm pushing the buttons square on. It seems like you should be able to operate the buttons with your thumb without having to turn the light in your hands, especially since it makes the "click" sound.


 Sounds like there must be a fault with your TK41 as you say that you do get a click sound but no mode change, the only time mine wont work correctly is if i press the buttons well off centre and you dont get a click its squidgy. Mine works every time i get a click if yours isnt i would send it back.


----------



## BryDaddy

Dsoto87 said:


> Thanks for that information but I believe its you who are incorrect. I'm fairly certain those are emitter lumens.
> 
> I can't post links up right now since I'm at work on my phone but if you do a search for sr91 run times there should be a thread discussing OTF lumens of both the sr91 and sr90. The sr91 was reported to have 1200-1300 lumens after it stabilized and someone mentioned later that bigc's testing showed similar results with the sr90
> 
> Edit:forgot to quote brydaddy


 

LOL im just going by what the olight site said........all i know is my sr91 is bright as hell........still new to the otf lumens and other scientific variables that go along with all these flashlights........

on another note, if its true that the sr90 and sr91 put out about the same light, im glad i opted for the smaller of the 2 to save cash. anywhoooo i WILL BE GETTING THE TK70!! my tk41 will be here tomorrow, and im thinking about doing a comparison between it and my TK45 since nobody has done it yet LOL


----------



## kj2

BryDaddy said:


> LOL im just going by what the olight site said........all i know is my sr91 is bright as hell........still new to the otf lumens and other scientific variables that go along with all these flashlights........
> 
> on another note, if its true that the sr90 and sr91 put out about the same light, im glad i opted for the smaller of the 2 to save cash. anywhoooo i WILL BE GETTING THE TK70!! my tk41 will be here tomorrow, and im thinking about doing a comparison between it and my TK45 since nobody has done it yet LOL


 Comparison between TK41 and TK45. nice


----------



## Rolex John

Wow...the rate at which these flashlight models get phased out is ridiculous! I can't believe the TK15 has a replacement model already. 

Has anyone tested it against the Maelstrom X7?


----------



## kj2

Ordered some Tenergy D cells (10000mAh) batteries for my future TK70


----------



## chipdouglas

pageyjim said:


> Too late the TK 41 looks to be old news lol. Only kidding. Man that TK 70 looks tempting.


 
Yeah, sadly it is already old news lol. Darn Fenix is costing me $$.

What will they come up with next ? It looks like 2000 lumens is a lot of lumens to me and probably to others as well. I wonder whether Fenix light will come up with yet an even more powerful light than the TK70 this year or the next ? Soon flashlights will be so powerful, they'll ignite whatever you point them towards. 

This is a omen of what's around the bend....eery stuff : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsIHyRyETKg ;-) Granted, this light isn't LED powered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKzrnKR3Ts&feature=related


----------



## kj2

chipdouglas said:


> Yeah, sadly it is already old news lol. Darn Fenix is costing me $$.
> 
> What will they come up with next ? It looks like 2000 lumens is a lot of lumens to me and probably to others as well. I wonder whether Fenix light will come up with yet an even more powerful light than the TK70 this year or the next ? Soon flashlights will be so powerful, they'll ignite whatever you point them towards.
> 
> This is a omen of what's around the bend....eery stuff : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsIHyRyETKg ;-) Granted, this light isn't LED powered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKzrnKR3Ts&feature=related



"The Torch" rockssz


----------



## pageyjim

I have a heat gun. I don't have a heat gun that is also a flashlight though.


----------



## beamis

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Keep bugging battery junction about the light.


 
I have been communicating with them, but they seem pretty resolved not to cross-ship. They did issue an RMA, but I don't have another light to use when I'm doing volunteer work in the mountains. I asked if I could order another TK41 and ship this one back for credit when I received the replacement. I received a reply that I took to be a little snide way of saying, "no." It said:



> Hi, Thank you for your e-mail. We have issued an RMA via e-mail, and I have re-copied it below:


 I don't see what the problem is here. In fact, my proposal is WAY better for them since I'd be paying for shipping three times instead of them having to pay to ship the RMA replacement.


----------



## pageyjim

beamis said:


> I have been communicating with them, but they seem pretty resolved not to cross-ship. They did issue an RMA, but I don't have another light to use when I'm doing volunteer work in the mountains. I asked if I could order another TK41 and ship this one back for credit when I received the replacement. I received a reply that I took to be a little snide way of saying, "no." It said:
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here. In fact, my proposal is WAY better for them since I'd be paying for shipping three times instead of them having to pay to ship the RMA replacement.


 

I just had a similar issue. I wanted the use of one so I bought another and would return the first when I received the second. They have had it for two days, I am still waiting for my refund. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BryDaddy

kj2 said:


> Ordered some Tenergy D cells (10000mAh) batteries for my future TK70


 

where from? and how many? 4 pack? 8 pack? also just curious what chargers people use? if im gonna get a tk70 ill need a D charger....may as well get a charger that does it all...... charge my D,AA,AAA..............


----------



## kj2

BryDaddy said:


> where from? and how many? 4 pack? 8 pack? also just curious what chargers people use? if im gonna get a tk70 ill need a D charger....may as well get a charger that does it all...... charge my D,AA,AAA..............


 Bought at a local dealer ( http://knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-tenergy-mimh-d-battery-10000-mah-set-van-2-stuks.htm ) here in the Netherlands. It's in a 2pack - I thought I saw these batteries also on ebay.
I'm using a Duracell charger. It charges everything AAA,AA,C,D,9V.


----------



## AusKipper

BryDaddy said:


> LOL im just going by what the olight site said........all i know is my sr91 is bright as hell........still new to the otf lumens and other scientific variables that go along with all these flashlights........
> 
> on another note, if its true that the sr90 and sr91 put out about the same light, im glad i opted for the smaller of the 2 to save cash. anywhoooo i WILL BE GETTING THE TK70!! my tk41 will be here tomorrow, and im thinking about doing a comparison between it and my TK45 since nobody has done it yet LOL


 
Just for full disclosure, these are NOT my pictures, they are jirik_cz's and I am taking them from this thread: -> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...70-TK41-vs-Olight-SR90-M3X-vs-24W-and-35W-HID!

Anyway:

Fenix TK70






Olight SR90





To me it looks like the SR90 has a bit more throw, but the Fenix has quite a few more lumens.


----------



## kj2

AusKipper said:


> Just for full disclosure, these are NOT my pictures, they are jirik_cz's and I am taking them from this thread: -> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...70-TK41-vs-Olight-SR90-M3X-vs-24W-and-35W-HID!
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Fenix TK70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olight SR90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it looks like the SR90 has a bit more throw, but the Fenix has quite a few more lumens.


Indeed the SR90 will throw further. but damn! look at that light, there is no dark spot in the beam of the TK70. not anywhere there is a black spot.
Everywhere there is light. It;s like a portable sun. I'll know what I;ll give myself as birthday present


----------



## kj2

Put the TK70 on your weapon, as weapon-light  - than you no more have to use bullets, everybody will surrender 
instead of; please don't shoot me, it becomes; Please!?!, can I have my sight back 

_have to say, I prefer the light on my face, than have a bullet._


----------



## AusKipper

kj2 said:


> Indeed the SR90 will throw further. but damn! look at that light, there is no dark spot in the beam of the TK70. not anywhere there is a black spot.
> Everywhere there is light. It;s like a portable sun. I'll know what I;ll give myself as birthday present


 
On top of that look at the tint difference........ droool


----------



## beamis

Just an interesting note regarding the TK41: I was out for a walk last night and decided to shine the light towards a house that sits high on a hill above the city. According to Google Earth the distance was 350m. I was easily able to light up the house. It wasn't super bright or anything, but it was most definitely lit up.


----------



## g.p.

Awesome. Just ordered one for myself and one for my Dad for his bday/father's day. He lives on farm out in the country and I've wanted to get him a good flashlight for a while. Being out of town rechargeables are necessary, but I didn't want to have to worry about him burning something down with 18650's. The TK41 should be ideal. :thumbsup:


----------



## BryDaddy

well i got my tk41 today........................needless to say its got a wicked green hue to it compared to my tk45............it actually feels lighter than the tk45 too, even though its slightly longer..........ill try to get some night comparison shots up tonight.........


----------



## chipdouglas

BryDaddy said:


> well i got my tk41 today........................needless to say its got a wicked green hue to it compared to my tk45............it actually feels lighter than the tk45 too, even though its slightly longer..........ill try to get some night comparison shots up tonight.........


 
I too got my TK41 today. Mine has a greenish hue on the lowest mode, while other modes look fine. Both switches work like clockwork and both require the same amoung of pressure to click. I need to take it outside this evening along with my M3C4 to do a comparison. The hot spot of the TK41 is noticeably brighter than that of the M3C4 - I know this much.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

All I have to say about the TK70 is WOW! This has to be one of (if not the) brightest non custom LED flashlights in the world. It seems to crush the SR90 in overall output, and the SR90 has been proven to be around 2,000 lumens, right? 

What types of cells does the TK70 run on, and do we have a price point yet?


----------



## liquidwater

adirondackdestroyer said:


> All I have to say about the TK70 is WOW! This has to be one of (if not the) brightest non custom LED flashlights in the world. It seems to crush the SR90 in overall output, and the SR90 has been proven to be around 2,000 lumens, right?
> 
> What types of cells does the TK70 run on, and do we have a price point yet?



olight sr90 is around 1400 at the start and after 3 min is around 1200 otf. tk70 will be on 4 nimh d size im pretty sure.


----------



## Icarus1

Has a release date been announced for the TK70?


----------



## CyberCT

Does the TK41 have any parasitic drain?


----------



## kj2

Icarus1 said:


> Has a release date been announced for the TK70?


 Yes it have. Fenix says that it will come around June/July


----------



## Kingfisher

My brand new TK21 XML U2 with food.


----------



## jirik_cz

That is a lot of food


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Kingfisher said:


> My brand new TK21 XML U2 with food.


 

Where did you get one? I thought they wernt coming out with it for awhile.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> Where did you get one? I thought they wernt coming out with it for awhile.


 
NEVERMIND IM HALF ASLEEP I THOUGHT IT WAS THE T6 version


----------



## RedForest UK

You know what? I'd recommend some rechargeables. They're like an all you can eat restaurant..


----------



## stainer

Double post sorry


----------



## stainer

Just got my TK41 in the mail today, and boy does it look sharp. The only problem, the nasty green tint. Shine it on a white wall and at every level you can see it boxing the hotspot :shakehead. Love the lumens and the throw is amazing but this may be a deal breaker. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## Kingfisher

RedForest UK said:


> You know what? I'd recommend some rechargeables. They're like an all you can eat restaurant..



Yes, I'm thinking of getting a couple of AW's soon and a Pila charger later on in the year.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

stainer said:


> Just got my TK41 in the mail today, and boy does it look sharp. The only problem, the nasty green tint. Shine it on a white wall and at every level you can see it boxing the hotspot :shakehead. Love the lumens and the throw is amazing but this may be a deal breaker. Any recommendations guys?



try to exchange it from where you got it from


----------



## kj2

OT; Happy birthday to me


----------



## BryDaddy

stainer said:


> Just got my TK41 in the mail today, and boy does it look sharp. The only problem, the nasty green tint. Shine it on a white wall and at every level you can see it boxing the hotspot :shakehead. Love the lumens and the throw is amazing but this may be a deal breaker. Any recommendations guys?


 
same problem here the thing is nice but VERY green................


----------



## CyberCT

CyberCT said:


> Does the TK41 have any parasitic drain?


 
Anyone?


----------



## BryDaddy

CyberCT said:


> Does the TK41 have any parasitic drain?


 


i dont think anyone has had it long enough to determine this..........


----------



## g.p.

Wasn't it determined that the drain on the Tk45 would take something like 100 years to drain the batteries? Why is that an issue?

I really wish that the green tint had of come up before I put my order in. I could have at least asked for it to be checked before it was shipped out. Bummer, because shipping from Canada to send it back for an exchange is really $$.


----------



## AB8XL

I received my TK41 today and the green tint is noticeable on the lowest setting when looking at it on a white wall. The rest of the modes appear bright white and is comparable in color to my TK40 with the MC-E. The whitest light so far is the TK50 with the R5. I originally feared the green myself after purchasing a couple Quark lights with the S2 bin's and that was just something awful green. I'm satisfied with this TK41 so far and am just waiting for the darkness of night so that I may go play outside.


----------



## stainer

TK41 on high.




It's a pretty nasty green. I will send it back for a replacement, but really do not feel like playing the xm-l lottery, maybe I'll just wait until they have their bins sorted out because the green tint seems to claim a majority of TK41 and xm-l owners in general. I should've kept my TK 40.


----------



## AusKipper

oh no.... I hope i win the XML tint lottery with my TK41, I dont like green lights


----------



## g.p.

stainer said:


> .....green tint seems to claim a majority of TK41 .....


Where are you getting that info from? I've only seen posts in the past few days about the green tint in the TK41. Before that everyone seemed to be impressed that it wasn't green.

....keeping my fingers crossed! :sigh:


----------



## BryDaddy

im actually seriously thinking of returning mine...........i just took it outside (i back up to a green belt) and ist really damn green, not only that but my tk45 really seems to outshine it...............


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

g.p. said:


> Where are you getting that info from? I've only seen posts in the past few days about the green tint in the TK41. Before that everyone seemed to be impressed that it wasn't green.
> 
> ....keeping my fingers crossed! :sigh:


 
Yes, where did you here that? Mines perfect. I got mine from PTS tactical if that makes a difference.


----------



## 276

I got my TK41 today and its not green at all.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> I too got my TK41 today. Mine has a greenish hue on the lowest mode, while other modes look fine. Both switches work like clockwork and both require the same amoung of pressure to click. I need to take it outside this evening along with my M3C4 to do a comparison. The hot spot of the TK41 is noticeably brighter than that of the M3C4 - I know this much.


 
Curious about your comparison.


----------



## PCS

stainer said:


> Just got my TK41 in the mail today, and boy does it look sharp. The only problem, the nasty green tint. Shine it on a white wall and at every level you can see it boxing the hotspot :shakehead. Love the lumens and the throw is amazing but this may be a deal breaker. Any recommendations guys?


 The same is true of my TK21, although nothing quite as severe as what we see in your picture. It's definitely green around the hotspot. I still really like the light, however.


----------



## stainer

Google xm-l green tint, seems to be a wide spread issue. Like I said, it's a hit or miss with the TK 41, sometimes the green will be as bad as mine, sometimes not at all, sometimes just on the lowest of settings or mode. We don't know how bad it is, but from this forum it looks like it effects 50% of their product, lol. The thing is, as consumers, we should not have to bother with testing and sending back 'defective' or undesired bins sometimes at cost to us; that should be covered in the factory inspection. And at this rate, it seems the newest lot is at best 'iffy' Haha *rant over* Love the light, just need to exchange it for a less green one.


----------



## PCS

stainer said:


> Google xm-l green tint, seems to be a wide spread issue.


I think I can get by without our Internet overlord in this particular case. 

I currently own four XML lights from three different bins: two T6, (maybe) 5A, and U2. With the exception of the neutral, and under certain (very narrow) circumstances, I can see a little green with all of them. However...

I've only see evidence of a green tint when shining my lights on a wall or ceiling.

The "issue" looks particularly severe in photographic and video images. Every picture and video I've seen of a beam from an XML emitter looks like St. Patrick's Day in Boston. In my own white wall hunting experience, the issue hasn't been nearly as bad. In real world use, it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## stainer

PCS said:


> In real world use, it hasn't been an issue.




I completely agree. Took the wife out yesterday for a little night time nature walk with my new toy, which she till this day doesn't understand what I didn't like about 'the other one', lol. And the 41 was a great performer. I mean too bad shining is illegal because we'd be having deer for months to come. The thing I can equate the tint issue to is stuck/dead pixels on a display. You see once you know they are there, and the fact that other displays don't have them begin to bug the hell out of you despite real world viewing conditions. I call them OMCS (only men can see) problems.:laughing: Because having to explain to the wife why I am intently staring at a white screen 5 inches from the display is comedy at it's finest. But it's in the mail today and hopefully next week I can come back and tell you how flawlessly white my new TK41 is. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Kokopelli

I also have several T6 lights, some of them with brand names, some in P60 form bought directly from HK sellers, many built by myself, and I can say even though the green corona they had, they have been more natural than my R5 and S2 lights. I can say they give an overall tint similar to the XP-E R2 on my Nitecore EX10SP which I liked more compared to my XR-E R2 lights.

But today, my Thrunite Neutral Neuton 1C light arrived and I saw how a really neutral XM-L can be. It is way better than my other XM-Ls and R5s, with a tint very similar to my R4 Neutral emitters I got from a HK seller (KaiDomain). I know neutral tint is a compromise in brightness but I hope we can see more neutral powerlights soon. My TK41 should arrive next week, and I guess I'll see that green once more.


----------



## PCS

stainer said:


> I completely agree. Took the wife out yesterday for a little night time nature walk with my new toy, which she till this day doesn't understand what I didn't like about 'the other one', lol. And the 41 was a great performer. I mean too bad shining is illegal because we'd be having deer for months to come. The thing I can equate the tint issue to is stuck/dead pixels on a display. You see once you know they are there, and the fact that other displays don't have them begin to bug the hell out of you despite real world viewing conditions. I call them OMCS (only men can see) problems.:laughing: Because having to explain to the wife why I am intently staring at a white screen 5 inches from the display is comedy at it's finest. But it's in the mail today and hopefully next week I can come back and tell you how flawlessly white my new TK41 is. Here's to hoping.



Also, the users of this forum are just more inclined to turn off all the lights, aim expensive flashlights at flat white surfaces, and stare with great interest and intensity than the population at large. Some take pictures or video the results.


----------



## PCS

Kokopelli said:


> But today, my Thrunite Neutral Neuton 1C light arrived and I saw how a really neutral XM-L can be. It is way better than my other XM-Ls and R5s, with a tint very similar to my R4 Neutral emitters I got from a HK seller (KaiDomain). I know neutral tint is a compromise in brightness but I hope we can see more neutral powerlights soon. My TK41 should arrive next week, and I guess I'll see that green once more.


I got my neutral Neutron 1C last night (my first neutral). I immediately put a cell in it, pulled out my cool white 1C, and began shining them on walls, ceilings, closets, furniture, etc. Tonight I'll probably run around the backyard shining it on trees, bushes, flowers, and grass. Frankly, I don't know what has gotten into me.


----------



## recDNA

stainer said:


> TK41 on high.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty nasty green. I will send it back for a replacement, but really do not feel like playing the xm-l lottery, maybe I'll just wait until they have their bins sorted out because the green tint seems to claim a majority of TK41 and xm-l owners in general. I should've kept my TK 40.


 
Hey! Check out the Marketplace! (Not toooo self serving since I have one for sale! Lol)


----------



## BryDaddy

i made a discovery.........the tailcap of the TK41 looks better on the TK45 than the OEM TK45 tailcap...................


----------



## scotto

Just ordered the TK21. I needed something to replace the LED Lenser I lost on the train last week (LED Lenser sheaths are terrible!!) and was planning on the TK15, until I saw this thread. So thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kingfisher

Think a new light needs a snazzy new lanyard - no green on this xml, but i use it outside and not indoors on white walls.


----------



## recDNA

Anybody know the tailcap amps of tk21?


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Kingfisher said:


> Think a new light needs a snazzy new lanyard - no green on this xml, but i use it outside and not indoors on white walls.


 
What camera are you using for this photos??


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

Kingfisher said:


> Think a new light needs a snazzy new lanyard - no green on this xml, but i use it outside and not indoors on white walls.




No green on both my lights tk21,tk41


----------



## scotto

Kingfisher said:


> Think a new light needs a snazzy new lanyard - no green on this xml, but i use it outside and not indoors on white walls.


 
Looks great! Not really convinced that the lanyard does much for it's sex appeal though 

Quick question for you Kingfisher (or anyone else that owns the TK21) is the flat bezel on the head replaceable?? From what I can gather it isn't and I haven't seen the accessories available (although it's probably a bit early for them yet I guess). 

Thanks!


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

scotto said:


> Looks great! Not really convinced that the lanyard does much for it's sex appeal though
> 
> Quick question for you Kingfisher (or anyone else that owns the TK21) is the flat bezel on the head replaceable?? From what I can gather it isn't and I haven't seen the accessories available (although it's probably a bit early for them yet I guess).
> 
> Thanks!



The front part of the bezel is not replaceable, there is nothing to unscrew either.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> I too got my TK41 today. Mine has a greenish hue on the lowest mode, while other modes look fine. Both switches work like clockwork and both require the same amoung of pressure to click. I need to take it outside this evening along with my M3C4 to do a comparison. The hot spot of the TK41 is noticeably brighter than that of the M3C4 - I know this much.



What was the outcome? I suspect the TK 41 won but I am curious by how much.


----------



## Dsoto87

Just got my tk41 today and I'm extremely happy with it. No greens, only a whitish hotspot and a cool corona. Everything works the way I'd like it to. Just from white wall observations my tk41 also looks to have a more intense hotspot than my eagletac. Ill have to wait until the sun goes down to tell for sure


----------



## chipdouglas

Dsoto87 said:


> Just got my tk41 today and I'm extremely happy with it. No greens, only a whitish hotspot and a cool corona. Everything works the way I'd like it to. Just from white wall observations my tk41 also looks to have a more intense hotspot than my eagletac. Ill have to wait until the sun goes down to tell for sure


 
I too have found my TK41 to have a more intense spot than my M3C4 XM-L on a white wall, but have found out that for a long distance target (tree tops) my M3C4 did a slightly better job of illuminating said target. Let me know what you find out. We're not talking a significant difference, but enough to be noticed though. On my end, me, my girlfriend and my bother-in-law have noticed this.


----------



## scotto

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> The front part of the bezel is not replaceable, there is nothing to unscrew either.


 Thanks mate, I thought as much. I would have liked to have added a tactical crown. Never mind. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ksailork

My apologies in advance if this has been discussed but I searched and searched.

Is the strobe mode on the TK21 a dual frequency strobe? [Goes back and forth between two different frequencies.]


----------



## PCS

Ksailork said:


> My apologies in advance if this has been discussed but I searched and searched.
> 
> Is the strobe mode on the TK21 a dual frequency strobe? [Goes back and forth between two different frequencies.]


 I just checked. Yes it is.


----------



## Kingfisher

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> What camera are you using for this photos??



Nothing special, just a Panasonic Lumix TZ5, with mini tripod.


----------



## Kingfisher

scotto said:


> Looks great! Not really convinced that the lanyard does much for it's sex appeal though


 Me neither, but it works for the photo - may change it to a black reflective paracord, or olive green or blue...I get a bit OCD with lanyards for some reason.


----------



## AusKipper

well I got my TK41 today, and mine is purple/blue as oppose to green around the edges on high, the hotspot appears white, even on low it appears white, so i'm not really not to worried.

I imagine once i'm outside and using it i wont notice really.

Also, its noticeably brighter in both spill and spot than my TK40, though the TK40 has a larger hotspot (probably twice as large in area)


----------



## chipdouglas

I said I'd update you on my outdoor testing/comparison of the M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 and being a man of my word, here goes : 

I just wanted to say that I've tested both my Eagle Tac M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 last night in very low humidity weather condition and in an awesome location (overlooking a large field, bordered by trees, so we could really see far in the distance) and the TK-41 has a slight yet noticeable edge over the M3C4 so far as throw goes. The M3C4 sample has a bit of a dark spot in it's hot spot, while the TK-41 doesn't. Overall, I do prefer the beam pattern on the TK-41 - good balance between great throw and some decent spill.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

chipdouglas said:


> I said I'd update you on my outdoor testing/comparison of the M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 and being a man of my word, here goes :
> 
> I just wanted to say that I've tested both my Eagle Tac M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 last night in very low humidity weather condition and in an awesome location (overlooking a large field, bordered by trees, so we could really see far in the distance) and the TK-41 has a slight yet noticeable edge over the M3C4 so far as throw goes. The M3C4 sample has a bit of a dark spot in it's hot spot, while the TK-41 doesn't. Overall, I do prefer the beam pattern on the TK-41 - good balance between great throw and some decent spill.



So your going to keep the TK41?


----------



## chipdouglas

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> So your going to keep the TK41?


 
I'm pretty sure I will - it's a pretty nice light overall. 
That said, I'm not one to be easily stunned, so my next purchase will need to be something mind blowing - TK70 looks like a good candidate.


----------



## pageyjim

chipdouglas said:


> I said I'd update you on my outdoor testing/comparison of the M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 and being a man of my word, here goes :
> 
> I just wanted to say that I've tested both my Eagle Tac M3C4 XM-L and TK-41 last night in very low humidity weather condition and in an awesome location (overlooking a large field, bordered by trees, so we could really see far in the distance) and the TK-41 has a slight yet noticeable edge over the M3C4 so far as throw goes. The M3C4 sample has a bit of a dark spot in it's hot spot, while the TK-41 doesn't. Overall, I do prefer the beam pattern on the TK-41 - good balance between great throw and some decent spill.


 

So you're going to keep the M3C4?


----------



## chipdouglas

pageyjim said:


> So you're going to keep the M3C4?


 
Um, not entirely sure I will, because if this trends goes on, I'll end up with way too many flashlights


----------



## SaVaGe

kj2 said:


> Comparison between TK41 and TK45. nice



SWEEEEEET.....PLS..PLS....IM TORN BETWEEN THE 2 TORCHES.


----------



## recDNA

I use my tk40's close up so the smaller hotspot doesn't appeal to me but I'm intrigued by the tk70.


----------



## hi-fi

chipdouglas said:


> Um, not entirely sure I will, because if this trends goes on, I'll end up with way too many flashlights


 
Too many flashlights?


----------



## marc123

Not much talk for the TK60...I thought it would be very popular?


----------



## BryDaddy

SaVaGe said:


> SWEEEEEET.....PLS..PLS....IM TORN BETWEEN THE 2 TORCHES.




ok so i WAS gonna compare between the tk45 & tk41. but since my tk41 is so green and crappy, its already boxed back up and on its way back for a refund. which suits me fine since i want that tk70 anyway lol.... me personally i say go with the tk45....and wait a few months for the tk41 crappy green led to go away.............


----------



## chipdouglas

hi-fi said:


> Too many flashlights?


 
Yes, because It can run up a bill after a while - my next purchase will need to be real powerful so that I don't feel the urge to buy more lights for a significant amount of time.


----------



## srfreddy

chipdouglas said:


> Yes, because It can run up a bill after a while - my next purchase will need to be real powerful so that I don't feel the urge to buy more lights for a significant amount of time.


 
Lol.... never happening.


----------



## kj2

marc123 said:


> Not much talk for the TK60...I thought it would be very popular?


 To me, the TK60 is just a upgrade for the TK41. TK70, that's the real work


----------



## marc123

kj2 said:


> To me, the TK60 is just a upgrade for the TK41. TK70, that's the real work


 
Yeah, the TK70 will be amazing for wow factor but it is a pretty impractical size for realistic use. The TK60 on the other hand is about the same as a mag lite. You could actually walk down the street without someone calling the police that theres a man with a alien rocket launcher


----------



## kj2

marc123 said:


> Yeah, the TK70 will be amazing for wow factor but it is a pretty impractical size for realistic use. The TK60 on the other hand is about the same as a mag lite. You could actually walk down the street without someone calling the police that theres a man with a alien rocket launcher


 " ET phone home" haha


----------



## joey_1987

Is the green issue with the TK41 around the hotspot or the spill or the hotspot itself? I have one which has a pure white hotspot but the area just around the hotspot is an ugly green/brown shade, the seller I bought it from tells me this is normal for all fenix lights but my old L2D Q5 exhibits none of this and my new LD20 R5 exhibits it to a much lesser extent.
Cheers.


----------



## igoman

Can anybody tell me why 4sevens doesn't sell the TK41 yet?


----------



## beamis

kj2 said:


> To me, the TK60 is just a upgrade for the TK41. TK70, that's the real work


 
I don't know. I have a TK41 and I will buy a TK60 the minute they are available. I already have NiMH D cells and charger so the prospect of longer run time is attractive. If the run times scale linearly, the TK60 should get almost 5 hours on turbo.


----------



## beamis

joey_1987 said:


> Is the green issue with the TK41 around the hotspot or the spill or the hotspot itself? I have one which has a pure white hotspot but the area just around the hotspot is an ugly green/brown shade, the seller I bought it from tells me this is normal for all fenix lights but my old L2D Q5 exhibits none of this and my new LD20 R5 exhibits it to a much lesser extent.
> Cheers.


 
On low I see a green ring around the hotspot. I only notice it while shining it against a white wall, and even then only on low.


----------



## joey_1987

I notice it on all modes, but low mode is by far the worst. When outside it's not so bad but when near white/light coloured surfaces it becomes noticeable. Is anyone else experiencing the same?
Cheers.


----------



## kj2

joey_1987 said:


> I notice it on all modes, but low mode is by far the worst. When outside it's not so bad but when near white/light coloured surfaces it becomes noticeable. Is anyone else experiencing the same?
> Cheers.


 I have the same on the low mode. In the other modes I don't see it. And outside, all I can see is white.


----------



## BryDaddy

joey_1987 said:


> I notice it on all modes, but low mode is by far the worst. When outside it's not so bad but when near white/light coloured surfaces it becomes noticeable. Is anyone else experiencing the same?
> Cheers.


 

same here i get it on all modes, but low its more green than white..........even outside i can still see slight greenish in the beam itself.


----------



## kj2

Question now is; Does other flashlights have the same problem? or only Fenix lights? or all XM-L leds?


----------



## TyJo

kj2 said:


> Question now is; Does other flashlights have the same problem? or only Fenix lights? or all XM-L leds?


 It is the tint lottery because of the new emitter. This problem will slowly get better as the binning of the XM-Ls gets better. If you are really picky about tint then you should wait for warm or neutral offerings. As far as the tint shift in lower modes, that depends on the circuits used and PWM and all that stuff I don't really understand.


----------



## recDNA

I never heard of a green TK40 from day 1


----------



## srfreddy

That was because the dies were the same as XREs. Green on low is normal-I've seen it on all current controlled XML cool.


----------



## recDNA

My BC40 isn't the least green in high or low. Of course the low isn't very low which is fine by me. I have no use for moonlight in a flashlight that is too big for my pocket.


----------



## srfreddy

Tint shift becomes noticable in XML's at a certain level-TD15X shows it on low, maybe 70 lumens or so.


----------



## Dsoto87

EDIT: Nevermind. Delete


----------



## Spork

I received my tk41. It certainly has a green tint on all modes but more so on low. If this is going to be improved later on due to some kind of bin lottery I would want to return it. So my question is will the tk41 always be like this or should I return and wait a while? It bugs me to pay full price for a beta product. Mine also has the issue where I have to double click for the next mode but has only happened a few times so far. Other than those issues the light is incredible. Here is a quick pick. My l2d q5 is on the right.


----------



## AusKipper

Spork said:


> I received my tk41. It certainly has a green tint on all modes but more so on low. If this is going to be improved later on due to some kind of bin lottery I would want to return it. So my question is will the tk41 always be like this or should I return and wait a while? It bugs me to pay full price for a beta product. Mine also has the issue where I have to double click for the next mode but has only happened a few times so far. Other than those issues the light is incredible. Here is a quick pick. My l2d q5 is on the right.


 
Probably depends on you more than anything.

If your using it outside, and not paying attention to the tint, your probably not really going to notice, so you probably wont care that much. If your going to sit around shining it at white walls all day analyzing the tint, then you will probably want to return it  

For me i'm not really that fussy about any of my non-edc lights, so i'm keeping my TK41 even though mine is a bit of a nasty purple color. Outside the tint on mine looks fine.


----------



## Spork

White is certainly preferred but I agree for most purposes you won't notice. However this is a premium flashlight and not something you get off the shelf at walmart so I would expect higher quality control. I've not bought a new light for a while so if this is how all xm-l leds are that would be ok if not I think I would rather wait a bit more.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Spork said:


> so if this is how all xm-l leds are that would be ok if not I think I would rather wait a bit more.


THis would be the XM-L lottery that people are talking about.Sort of like the green tint lottery on the first XP-G's. The odds are in favour of not getting a green tinted one in the long run but that's going by my experience. Only had one XP-G have a little green tinge and that was a malkoff mag dropin. Not giving that back that's for sure though. My other green LED was my MC-10 which had the Osram GD. All in all, that's just two out of many for me. If you're talking blueish tinge though ... btw, I think your l2D looks a bit blue on the edges.


----------



## DHart

I have a TK35 which is also an XM-L. When shining on a white wall, yes, I can see a greenish tinge around the outside of the central beam. If my intended use was to shine on white walls and evaluate for tint, I would be unhappy... 

BUT... when I go outside with this brilliantly wonderful light, I see no greenish tinge... All I see is a mind boggling, BRILLIANT illumination which is at once both floody and throwy. The 830 lumens turns night into day! 

Personally, I think the compact, dual 18650 (or quad CR123), TK35 is an AMAZING light when evaluated in actual, real-world use. 

While I might wish the greenish tinge didn't exist, it truly presents NO issue in real world application and does not dissuade me from owning this light for a nanosecond. 

Now that I have experienced the TK35, it has instantly become one of my "MUST HAVE" flash lights... it simply amazes me whenever I step outside with it in the darkness! I'm thrilled to be able to have this much wonderful illumination power in such a small, convenient, and economical light. The TK35 is by far my first choice light when stepping out onto my property on a dark night!


----------



## kj2

DHart said:


> I have a TK35 which is also an XM-L. When shining on a white wall, yes, I can see a greenish tinge around the outside of the central beam. If my intended use was to shine on white walls and evaluate for tint, I would be unhappy...
> 
> BUT... when I go outside with this brilliantly wonderful light, I see no greenish tinge... All I see is a mind boggling, BRILLIANT illumination which is at once both floody and throwy. The 830 lumens turns night into day!
> 
> Personally, I think the compact, dual 18650 (or quad CR123), TK35 is an AMAZING light when evaluated in actual, real-world use.
> 
> While I might wish the greenish tinge didn't exist, it truly presents NO issue in real world application and does not dissuade me from owning this light for a nanosecond.
> 
> Now that I have experienced the TK35, it has instantly become one of my "MUST HAVE" flash lights... it simply amazes me whenever I step outside with it in the darkness! I'm thrilled to be able to have this much wonderful illumination power in such a small, convenient, and economical light. The TK35 is by far my first choice light when stepping out onto my property on a dark night!


You can't argue about this  - the TK35 is indeed; AMAZING


----------



## jirik_cz

Most of the XM-L lights I've seen tend to have yellow/green tint. But it is OK for me, I rather take a light with green tint than blue tint  To my eyes the green/yellow tint is better outdoors.


----------



## igoman

Stainer posted a picture of his TK41 green monster beam a few posts back and if he thinks the green tint doesnt bother him outdoors that says it all.


----------



## purelite

TK60 is what I am waiting for and I wish there was more talk about it. I have been waiting for a light like this for years. For what it is its almost perfect for me. Its not a pocket light and maybe the head/electronics will be virtually the same as the TK41 but its the battery platform that I want. 4 D cells in NIMH will give crazy long runtimes at a respectable output of 800 lumens. To me the perfect house/emergency light!!!! And I wont have to change batteries every 1 and 1/2 hours!!!


----------



## Spork

If you shine the tk41 on turbo at a white wall you will have a headache! Definitely made for outdoors. Be careful when switching modes inside not to point at anyone or reflect with turbo and high. I wonder if they could ever pack this much power into a 2 aa light? 

I haven't decided if I'm going to return because of the green tint. It still bugs me a bit even though it doesn't make a big difference outside. Especially if we can wait out this problem. I don't buy many lights and for this price if I don't want a green tint then it shouldn't have one.


----------



## Cataract

Anyone knows yet how many batteries fit in the TK60 and TK70? 

It would seem that most stores don't even have enough in stock for me to go out and buy LSD's for the TK70 in one shot (2-3 packs on the shelves BCS). Rather than going to 10 stores in a rush in June/July, I figured I should start collecting batteries right now (and charge them ahead), but I need to know when to stop!


----------



## monkeyboy

Cataract said:


> Anyone knows yet how many batteries fit in the TK60 and TK70?
> 
> It would seem that most stores don't even have enough in stock for me to go out and buy LSD's for the TK70 in one shot (2-3 packs on the shelves BCS). Rather than going to 10 stores in a rush in June/July, I figured I should start collecting batteries right now (and charge them ahead), but I need to know when to stop!



From what I've read it's 4D for the TK70 and 3-4D for the TK60 (1D extender is included). I'd go for the Imedions


----------



## kj2

Cataract said:


> Anyone knows yet how many batteries fit in the TK60 and TK70?
> 
> It would seem that most stores don't even have enough in stock for me to go out and buy LSD's for the TK70 in one shot (2-3 packs on the shelves BCS). Rather than going to 10 stores in a rush in June/July, I figured I should start collecting batteries right now (and charge them ahead), but I need to know when to stop!


 I have already bought some Tenergy D cells (10.000mAh)


----------



## Cataract

Thanks for the info guys... Didn't know Tenergy and Maha made D cells. 9500-10000mAh is much better than store-bought 3000mAh!


----------



## kj2

Cataract said:


> Thanks for the info guys... Didn't know Tenergy and Maha made D cells. 9500-10000mAh is much better than store-bought 3000mAh!


 Duracell D-cells are only 2100mAh, if I remember good. 
I saw a test on the internet, and that test said that the Tenergy D cells have a capacity around 8000-8500mAh.


----------



## monkeyboy

A lot of low capacity store bought D's are actually cheap Sub C cells inside.
There are a few non LSD D's that are higher capacity. ACCUpower 11500mah, Titanium 12000mah, Maha Powerex 11000mAh and CTA 12000mah. They're all about the same though with an actual capacity around 10500mAh.


----------



## CyberCT

DHart said:


> I have a TK35 which is also an XM-L. When shining on a white wall, yes, I can see a greenish tinge around the outside of the central beam. If my intended use was to shine on white walls and evaluate for tint, I would be unhappy...
> 
> BUT... when I go outside with this brilliantly wonderful light, I see no greenish tinge... All I see is a mind boggling, BRILLIANT illumination which is at once both floody and throwy. The 830 lumens turns night into day!
> 
> Personally, I think the compact, dual 18650 (or quad CR123), TK35 is an AMAZING light when evaluated in actual, real-world use.
> 
> While I might wish the greenish tinge didn't exist, it truly presents NO issue in real world application and does not dissuade me from owning this light for a nanosecond.
> 
> Now that I have experienced the TK35, it has instantly become one of my "MUST HAVE" flash lights... it simply amazes me whenever I step outside with it in the darkness! I'm thrilled to be able to have this much wonderful illumination power in such a small, convenient, and economical light. The TK35 is by far my first choice light when stepping out onto my property on a dark night!



I agree 100% I think the TK35 is the best for it's size, floody (usable light), and output. Why get the TK21 when the TK35 is just $20 more and almost as small.


----------



## recDNA

jirik_cz said:


> Most of the XM-L lights I've seen tend to have yellow/green tint. But it is OK for me, I rather take a light with green tint than blue tint  To my eyes the green/yellow tint is better outdoors.



I have two P60 XML and a BC40 with XML and none have any green tint...even on low.


----------



## phantom23

recDNA said:


> I have two P60 XML and a BC40 with XML and none have any green tint...even on low.


 
That's probably because they're PWM (not current) regulated.


----------



## purelite

I have seen rechargeable D cells with an MAH of a AA listed on the package!!!! They basically stuffed a AA in a D cell casing. Can you believe that ?

Go online as mentioned and get the Tenergys or something. even at 8000-9000 thats a lot of capacity in a pretty safe package.


----------



## kj2

purelite said:


> I have seen rechargeable D cells with an MAH of a AA listed on the package!!!! They basically stuffed a AA in a D cell casing. Can you believe that ?
> 
> Go online as mentioned and get the Tenergys or something. even at 8000-9000 thats a lot of capacity in a pretty safe package.


 Mine Tenergys came in a plastic bag. But from a trusted retailer.


----------



## igoman

I liked Selfbuilt reviewes, where is he? Cataract you also make good reviews, is that TK41 in the mail already ?


----------



## Cataract

kj2 said:


> Duracell D-cells are only 2100mAh, if I remember good.
> I saw a test on the internet, and that test said that the Tenergy D cells have a capacity around 8000-8500mAh.



ROV claims 3000mAh on their package, but most AA's including ROV are 2100... I'm definitely ordering online for D's!



igoman said:


> I liked Selfbuilt reviewes, where is he? Cataract you also make good reviews, is that TK41 in the mail already ?



Thanks, Igoman. I'm holding off for a TK70 and most likely a TK60 as well... I swore a few months back that my next big light would have to break 1000 lumens. I hope they come out on time for my next trip to the two towers. I'd really like to capture those at a mile and put it on here!

Anyone here has ideas about how they're going to carry the TK plunger? I'm planning to make some form of holster I can carry on my back and hook to a backpack. I might even walk down the street with it once or twice just to see people's reactions. I'll stay close to home, though, in case someone calls the SWAT team... "LOOK! he's carrying a rocket launcher!!!"


----------



## BryDaddy

Cataract said:


> ROV claims 3000mAh on their package, but most AA's including ROV are 2100... I'm definitely ordering online for D's!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Igoman. I'm holding off for a TK70 and most likely a TK60 as well... I swore a few months back that my next big light would have to break 1000 lumens. I hope they come out on time for my next trip to the two towers. I'd really like to capture those at a mile and put it on here!
> 
> *Anyone here has ideas about how they're going to carry the TK plunger? I'm planning to make some form of holster I can carry on my back and hook to a backpack.* I might even walk down the street with it once or twice just to see people's reactions. I'll stay close to home, though, in case someone calls the SWAT team... "LOOK! he's carrying a rocket launcher!!!"






im thinking something along the lines of say.... HE-Man's back sword holder?? or depending on if you ever saw those cartoons..maybe the sword holder wesley snipes wore on his back in Blade?? hahahaha


----------



## g.p.

You'll _have_ to stay close to home...unless you're OK with ditching it to make it back after you get wore out from lugging that thing around!


----------



## Cataract

BryDaddy said:


> im thinking something along the lines of say.... HE-Man's back sword holder?? or depending on if you ever saw those cartoons..maybe the sword holder wesley snipes wore on his back in Blade?? hahahaha


 
I'll definitely try to make it less obvious than He-Man's silver sheath... and won't go around shirtless for that matter... some people might think it looks like something other than a weapon! ... I like the Blade idea, but for now, I have an old pair of black jeans I'll be converting... perhaps I'll go for the Mad Max look at first. Next, I'll have to accessorise and get me some old black semi with steel reinforced grille...




g.p. said:


> You'll _have_ to stay close to home...unless you're OK with ditching it to make it back after you get wore out from lugging that thing around!



LOL It's great exercise! didn't even think of it that way... Perhaps I should make it a rear-facing holster. Might not make me go much faster, but sure will make it look like so when the others behind stop to _feel_ their way around!


----------



## Expired

Even the XM-L U2 LEDs are green?


----------



## Jannis

Expired said:


> Even the XM-L U2 LEDs are green?


 
Not mine .


----------



## Jannis

Have mesured cb lux numbers, of some of my new xm-l lights have also mesured some older lights for comparisation

Fenix tk10 14.7 lux
Fenix tk15 25.1 lux
Fenix tk40 31.2 lux
Fenix tk21 36.3 lux
fenix tk35 51.0 lux
Thrunite xm-l drop in 31.5 lux
lumapower signature lx 33.2 lux
olight m3x 58.2 lux 

maybe I been lucky but none of my xm-l lights have green tint.


----------



## Hawkman

Jannis said:


> Have mesured cb lux numbers, of some of my new xm-l lights have also mesured some older lights for comparisation
> 
> fenix tk35 51.0 lux
> olight m3x 58.2 lux


 
Since the tk35 is supposed to be 820 lumens vs the m3x's 700 lumens, does that mean the olight is casting its light within a tighter area to achieve the higher lux?


----------



## Hawkman

I guess that answers my question. :ironic:


----------



## Jannis

Hawkman said:


> Since the tk35 is supposed to be 820 lumens vs the m3x's 700 lumens, does that mean the olight is casting its light within a tighter area to achieve the higher lux?


The lux number is total output, mesured from ceiling bounce, the size of the spot should not affekt the lux number, if I mesure the spot, the differents would be huge,
my guess is that olight is very moderat with the stated lumens. I also have olight m31 at 800 lumen, this is dimmer than m3x for some reason? m3x is a very bright throw monster


----------



## monkeyboy

Got my TK41 today. WOOHOO!!!

No green tint here. I'm impressed with the throw.


----------



## bbb74

Jannis said:


> The lux number is total output, mesured from ceiling bounce, the size of the spot should not affekt the lux number, if I mesure the spot, the differents would be huge,
> my guess is that olight is very moderat with the stated lumens. I also have olight m31 at 800 lumen, this is dimmer than m3x for some reason? m3x is a very bright throw monster


 
Huh? *Lumens *is total output. Lux would definitely be affected by the size of the spot - the smaller the spot the more lux and the more throw.


----------



## HKJ

bbb74 said:


> Huh? *Lumens *is total output. Lux would definitely be affected by the size of the spot - the smaller the spot the more lux and the more throw.


 
When you do a ceiling bounce and measure the reflected lux, you get something that is closer to a comparison of lumen output.

I do the same for my comparisons:


----------



## picrthis

Well after being very disappointed that the Fenix TK21-U2 didn't come with a body clip to carry it, after much searching and experimenting I found a clip that fits the TK21 just fine......guess I'll make sure next time to check & re-check wheter the light comes with a body clip as stock. I still can't believe Fenix ships it w/o one and doesn't even make one availble as an option.
I realize some don't like body clips, that's why they should always be removable, but they should include one never-the-less.

I carry my lights clipped to the inside of my front pocket. I don't like to hang holsters on belts just to carry a light, they always seem to get snagged and caught when sitting in a chair,etc. I like the low profile look (almost stealth) of carrying a light or knife clipped to the inside of your pocket.


----------



## bbb74

HKJ said:


> When you do a ceiling bounce and measure the reflected lux, you get something that is closer to a comparison of lumen output.
> 
> I do the same for my comparisons:



Ah ok sorry, I do the same myself, I just don't call it lux.


----------



## kwak

Can understand why Fenix don't include a clip giving the size of the TK21.

Clipped on any of my trousers it'd have them round my ankles quicker than my Mrs on HRT.

On something like the LD01 i could understand your complaining but not on the TK21.


----------



## cue003

HKJ said:


> When you do a ceiling bounce and measure the reflected lux, you get something that is closer to a comparison of lumen output.
> 
> I do the same for my comparisons:


 
HKJ,
what are you using to measure the light after the ceiling bounce?

Thanks


----------



## picrthis

I carry the Maelstrom G5 clipped to the inside of my front pocket and I believe it's heavier than the TK21 and I don't even notice it's there.....I wear a belt and have never had the trousers pull down


----------



## HKJ

cue003 said:


> HKJ,
> what are you using to measure the light after the ceiling bounce?



Usual a AEMC CA813. For runtime I uses a Extech HD450 logging meter (until I find something better).


----------



## Jannis

bbb74 said:


> Huh? *Lumens *is total output. Lux would definitely be affected by the size of the spot - the smaller the spot the more lux and the more throw.


Not when you mesure the light that is reflected from the ceiling and down on the lux meter. the number that is showing up in the display on the lux meter, is the lux that my luxmeter is picking up in the sensor, and then you can see the differents in output. If I had mesured the spot at 1 meter, the number would still have been lux. but now the bigger reflector at the olight would make a big difference!


----------



## HKJ

I have posted a review of TK41:


----------



## chanjyj

HKJ said:


> When you do a ceiling bounce and measure the reflected lux, you get something that is closer to a comparison of lumen output.
> 
> I do the same for my comparisons:


 
A tad OT, but I'm surprised at the difference in output between the 4sevens S12 and Fenix TK35


----------



## kj2

HKJ said:


> I have posted a review of TK41:


 Great review!


----------



## HKJ

chanjyj said:


> A tad OT, but I'm surprised at the difference in output between the 4sevens S12 and Fenix TK35


 
It is because the S12 has regulated down due to heat.
In this chart here the blue bar is cold and the red is hot for the S12 and NG. All other lights are warmed up.


----------



## CyberCT

Does the TK21 stay on turbo mode until I switch it off (or if I keep it on the whole 2 hours straight), or is there a safety feature like the TK35 that kicks the light from turbo down to high mode after a certain amount of time like 15 minutes?


----------



## kwak

CyberCT said:


> Does the TK21 stay on turbo mode until I switch it off (or if I keep it on the whole 2 hours straight), or is there a safety feature like the TK35 that kicks the light from turbo down to high mode after a certain amount of time like 15 minutes?


 
On my U2 vesion (TK21) it does come off turbo mode on it's own.

It seems more related to battery state than temps or run times though, as it switches down quicker on a partially charged battery than a fully charged one.


----------



## CyberCT

kwak said:


> On my U2 vesion (TK21) it does come off turbo mode on it's own.
> 
> It seems more related to battery state than temps or run times though, as it switches down quicker on a partially charged battery than a fully charged one.



What batteries are you using? With a fully charged battery, can you get a constant 1.45 hours of turbo mode before it switches down to another level?


----------



## chipdouglas

CyberCT said:


> What batteries are you using? With a fully charged battery, can you get a constant 1.45 hours of turbo mode before it switches down to another level?


 
I second this, because I emailed Fenix about this last week and they told me it's most likely a battery issue.


----------



## kwak

CyberCT said:


> What batteries are you using?


 
AW 2200mAh



CyberCT said:


> With a fully charged battery, can you get a constant 1.45 hours of turbo mode before it switches down to another level?



Nope.
Not measured it, but i'd estimate i get around 3 mins on turbo the first time it steps down.
Once the batteries have a lower charge though it's less than 1 min before it steps down.


Had some Trustfire 2400mAh cells arrive today so i'll try and get a few mins later to try those see if they're the same.


----------



## jirik_cz

I measured ~90 minutes of full output with Solarforce 18650 2400mAh, afterwards it steps down to a high mode. It is probably the new "overdischarge protection function". The function activation depends on the voltage of batteries under load. I think it might kick in too early with weaker batteries...


----------



## monkeyboy

depends how old the cells are too. li-ions lose about 10% of the total capacity a year.


----------



## chanjyj

HKJ said:


> It is because the S12 has regulated down due to heat.
> In this chart here the blue bar is cold and the red is hot for the S12 and NG. All other lights are warmed up.


 
Ah. Makes sense now.


----------



## CyberCT

jirik_cz said:


> I measured ~90 minutes of full output with Solarforce 18650 2400mAh, afterwards it steps down to a high mode. It is probably the new "overdischarge protection function". The function activation depends on the voltage of batteries under load. I think it might kick in too early with weaker batteries...



OK, as long as the TK21 stays on turbo until I wish to switch it down or off is my main question. The TK35 I don't like how the light switches from turbo to high mode after being for a constant 25 minutes, which it seems the TK21 does not have this "safety" feature. I'm looking to mount a bike light to my new bike, and was thinking about using the TK35 but I don't like the safety feature, and the dimensions of the TK35 will make it difficult to mount. This is where the TK21 looks like a good fit.

How warm does the TK21 get if on turbo all the way through? Does it get just warm, or HOT?


----------



## kj2

CyberCT said:


> OK, as long as the TK21 stays on turbo until I wish to switch it down or off is my main question. The TK35 I don't like how the light switches from turbo to high mode after being for a constant 25 minutes, which it seems the TK21 does not have this "safety" feature. I'm looking to mount a bike light to my new bike, and was thinking about using the TK35 but I don't like the safety feature, and the dimensions of the TK35 will make it difficult to mount. This is where the TK21 looks like a good fit.
> 
> How warm does the TK21 get if on turbo all the way through? Does it get just warm, or HOT?



Likely it will get hot. But when you are on your bike and moving forward, the air will cool it. So should be no problem.


----------



## g.p.

I received both of my TK41's today from LightJunction.com. They both look great...super bright white spot with no green! Both of mine actually look a little yellow around the edge of the hot spot if anything. There is a slight ring of Saturn on the higher modes with both of them, but only if white wall hunting. I can't wait until tonight, but so far I'm very happy!

:twothumbs


----------



## kwak

jirik_cz said:


> I measured ~90 minutes of full output with Solarforce 18650 2400mAh, afterwards it steps down to a high mode. It is probably the new "overdischarge protection function". The function activation depends on the voltage of batteries under load. I think it might kick in too early with weaker batteries...



Just to confirm this is the TK21 U2 yes?



monkeyboy said:


> depends how old the cells are too. li-ions lose about 10% of the total capacity a year.


 
Cells are 2 weeks old



CyberCT said:


> OK, as long as the TK21 stays on turbo until I wish to switch it down or off is my main question. The TK35 I don't like how the light switches from turbo to high mode after being for a constant 25 minutes, which it seems the TK21 does not have this "safety" feature. I'm looking to mount a bike light to my new bike, and was thinking about using the TK35 but I don't like the safety feature, and the dimensions of the TK35 will make it difficult to mount. This is where the TK21 looks like a good fit.
> 
> How warm does the TK21 get if on turbo all the way through? Does it get just warm, or HOT?


 
Just to be clear the TK21 U2 DOES dim if turbo is left on.

The only real discussion is if it's the torch switching down automatically or the batteries.

As my cells were brand new, my money is on the torch.

The other thing is, when the torch did switch down it was (to my naked eye) exactly the same brightness as in high mode.

IF it is the batteries i find it extremely odd that they just happen to regulate their output to exactly the power needed for high mode.

I have never used protected cells before buying my TK21.
Have been using NiMh cells on a very regular basis for over 25 years, also been using LiPo's and LiFe cells on a very regular basis for around 10 years now.

These cells do not discharge in this method, it's a instant step down.
Plus if you switch off the torch then back on again it goes back to turbo mode for a while then steps back down to high.


It could be the cell protection circuit, as i have i have no experience with these, but again i find it very odd that the circuit would limit the cells output rather than just effectively turn them off.

Didn't have a chance today, but tomorrow i'll try the new cells and time it in case it does step down with the new cells.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## CyberCT

kwak said:


> Just to confirm this is the TK21 U2 yes?
> 
> Cells are 2 weeks old
> 
> Just to be clear the TK21 U2 DOES dim if turbo is left on.
> 
> The only real discussion is if it's the torch switching down automatically or the batteries.
> 
> As my cells were brand new, my money is on the torch.
> 
> The other thing is, when the torch did switch down it was (to my naked eye) exactly the same brightness as in high mode.
> 
> IF it is the batteries i find it extremely odd that they just happen to regulate their output to exactly the power needed for high mode.
> 
> I have never used protected cells before buying my TK21.
> Have been using NiMh cells on a very regular basis for over 25 years, also been using LiPo's and LiFe cells on a very regular basis for around 10 years now.
> 
> These cells do not discharge in this method, it's a instant step down.
> Plus if you switch off the torch then back on again it goes back to turbo mode for a while then steps back down to high.
> 
> It could be the cell protection circuit, as i have i have no experience with these, but again i find it very odd that the circuit would limit the cells output rather than just effectively turn them off.
> 
> Didn't have a chance today, but tomorrow i'll try the new cells and time it in case it does step down with the new cells.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



Wow if it's the case of the light circuitry itself, that really stinks. Fenix specifically states for the TK45 and TK35 that I own that "*TK35 will automatically change the turbo brightness level to the high brightness level after a 25-minute working time with the security setting. So the runtime of the turbo brightness level is the accumulated time." for the TK35. The TK45 has a similar disclaimer. I can verify that both do drop down to high from turbo. However, I also own the PD31. This light does not drop down to high or a lower mode from turbo if I don't switch it myself, and neither does Fenix state that it does. The TK21 does not have this protection power level drop disclaimer either, so I thought it did not drop down to a lower level. 

I am running AW's 2900 mah batteries based on Panasonic's newest technology.

I need others with the TK21 to chime in here and test their lights. Does it drop down from turbo to high after 25 minutes or does it stay on turbo for the total turbo runtime of 1 hour 50 minutes like Fenix states without dropping down?


----------



## jirik_cz

kwak said:


> Just to confirm this is the TK21 U2 yes?


 
Yes, here is the runtime graph with AW 2600mAh batteries. The light switches down to high mode after 91 minutes.

With Solarforce 2400 mAh cells it switches down after 84 minutes and with AW 2900mAh batteries after 65 minutes (they have lower voltage under load due to different chemistry). There is no timer, it depends on the voltage of the batteries under load. When it drops under certain threshold it will switch the mode down.


----------



## RedForest UK

So it's basically a power saving thing? Do you know what voltage under load is the switching point? 3.6v?


----------



## jirik_cz

Yes, probably somewhere around 3.5 - 3.6V.


----------



## RedForest UK

So it seems a pretty good battery level indication, as well as providing cell protection. If it switches down it's the ideal time to recharge.


----------



## CyberCT

I still don't understand why the AW 2900 mah batteries reduce the output level from turbo to high after 65 minutes. They should last over an hour and a half with their capacity. My AW 2900 mah battery lasts over 2 hours straight in my PD31.

Please explain.


----------



## beamis

CyberCT said:


> I still don't understand why the AW 2900 mah batteries reduce the output level from turbo to high after 65 minutes. They should last over an hour and a half with their capacity. My AW 2900 mah battery lasts over 2 hours straight in my PD31.
> 
> Please explain.


 
As with most things in life, battery design involves tradeoffs. In order to get 2900 mAh, battery manufacturers have to give up a little bit as far as voltage maintenance under load. You see the same thing with a Sanyo 2700 mAh vs. Eneloop 2000 mAh. The 2700 doesn't hold up under load as well as the Eneloop. As soon as the voltage reaches a certain threshold, the TK21 kicks down into a lower mode. The AW 2900 reaches that lower voltage under load faster than the AW 2600.

Battery capacities are usually measured at very gentle discharge rates. If you were to compare the capacity of an AW 2600 and 2900 at 3 A discharge, the 2600 would show greater capacity. That's why it's important to understand your application before choosing batteries. If you have something with a relatively gentle draw, super high capacity batteries will give you the best run time, but as the current requirements increase your options change. That's why IMR batteries have such small rated capacities, but outperform other batteries in very high current applications.


----------



## CyberCT

beamis said:


> As with most things in life, battery design involves tradeoffs. In order to get 2900 mAh, battery manufacturers have to give up a little bit as far as voltage maintenance under load. You see the same thing with a Sanyo 2700 mAh vs. Eneloop 2000 mAh. The 2700 doesn't hold up under load as well as the Eneloop. As soon as the voltage reaches a certain threshold, the TK21 kicks down into a lower mode. The AW 2900 reaches that lower voltage under load faster than the AW 2600.
> 
> Battery capacities are usually measured at very gentle discharge rates. If you were to compare the capacity of an AW 2600 and 2900 at 3 A discharge, the 2600 would show greater capacity. That's why it's important to understand your application before choosing batteries. If you have something with a relatively gentle draw, super high capacity batteries will give you the best run time, but as the current requirements increase your options change. That's why IMR batteries have such small rated capacities, but outperform other batteries in very high current applications.



Hmm I wonder what the amperage the XML is being driven at in the TK21. I chose my AW2900s for my TK35, but that is a two battery setup, and for my PD31, which has the XPGr5 and doesn't drive the LED too hard.


----------



## beamis

CyberCT said:


> Hmm I wonder what the amperage the XML is being driven at in the TK21. I chose my AW2900s for my TK35, but that is a two battery setup, and for my PD31, which has the XPGr5 and doesn't drive the LED too hard.



Assuming the TK21 is running the XM-L at somewhere around 500 emitter lumens, they're probably drawing somewhere around 1.5A. According to this post, the AW 2900 at 1.3A will hit 3.5V after about ~1400 mAh or around 56 minutes. The AW 2600 at 1.5A will not hit 3.5V until about 1900 mAh, or 76 minutes.


----------



## RedForest UK

As far as I know the AW 2900 cell holds it's voltage almost as well as the 2600mah and provides significantly greater capacity and power even at 5 amp current draws. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tery-test-with-capacity-curves-for-many-cells

The new chemistry means it is safer to discharge to a slightly lower voltage as well.


----------



## beamis

RedForest UK said:


> As far as I know the AW 2900 cell holds it's voltage almost as well as the 2600mah and provides significantly greater capacity and power even at 5 amp current draws.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tery-test-with-capacity-curves-for-many-cells



Look at that test. The Redilast 2900 at 1A reaches 3.5V at around 1600 mAh while the 2600 doesn't reach 3.5V until around 1900 mAh. The same is true of the AW. Although the 2900s have greater capacity when discharged beyond 3.5V, they have less capacity as measured to a 3.5V cutoff.


----------



## CyberCT

Well I just finished testing my AW 2900s and down to 3.3v the TK35 still has all four modes selectable, including turbo. Then at about 3.25v the light shuts off. That doesn't seem to jive with the tests above. Doesn't the TK35 drive the XML at 3 amps?


----------



## beamis

CyberCT said:


> Well I just finished testing my AW 2900s and down to 3.3v the TK35 still has all four modes selectable, including turbo. Then at about 3.25v the light shuts off. That doesn't seem to jive with the tests above. Doesn't the TK35 drive the XML at 3 amps?


 
What doesn't jive with the tests? The TK21 is likely to have a different driver.


----------



## kj2

it should be possible to unscrew the head from the body on a TK41. But with mine, it won't. No matter how much force I use, it won't turn.
Anyone has an idea? how it will be possible to unscrew the head from the body.


----------



## monkeyboy

kj2 said:


> it should be possible to unscrew the head from the body on a TK41. But with mine, it won't. No matter how much force I use, it won't turn.
> Anyone has an idea? how it will be possible to unscrew the head from the body.


 

That's weird, mine comes off easily. Try a pair of rubber strap wrenches. (I assume you're talking about the threads between the switch and the battery tube)


----------



## HKJ

kj2 said:


> it should be possible to unscrew the head from the body on a TK41. But with mine, it won't. No matter how much force I use, it won't turn.
> Anyone has an idea? how it will be possible to unscrew the head from the body.


 
I did not have any problems, you can see my review for where it splits. Maybe someone at Fenix was a bit enthusiastic with the thread locker


----------



## srfreddy

I would estimate that there is 20% light loss from emmiter to OTF, and more from OTF to ANSI.


----------



## kj2

HKJ said:


> I did not have any problems, you can see my review for where it splits. Maybe someone at Fenix was a bit enthusiastic with the thread locker


 Yes. That is precisely the spot where I force the light to turn the head. But the head doesn't move a millimetre.


----------



## kj2

Finally. I can unscrew the head from the body. - this time I wrapped a micro-fiber-cloth around the head for more grip. And with much force it worked.


----------



## kj2

I noticed that when I put the TK41 on his tail, the glass and reflector has a purple tint.
And when I put the light in Med-High mode, I can see it even more.
My question is; Is the XM-L led causing this tint, or is it the reflector. Or maybe the glass in the head?

Also when the light is on, and I put a white cloth on the head, I can see the purple tint shining through it.


----------



## Jay611j

Sounds like maybe the anti reflective coating on the lense. I've seen that on some other lights.


----------



## CyberCT

Jay611j said:


> Sounds like maybe the anti reflective coating on the lense. I've seen that on some other lights.



It has to be the new antireflective coating. As soon as Fenix announced they were adding a new type, this haze or purple color started to show up. The first light I saw this was with the TK15, which I returned. My TK35 also developed this purple bubble looking spot on the reflector side of the lens. But it does not effect output and my TK35 has a centered LED and the beam is pure white and only greenish on low, so I'll live with it. Fenix should go back to their older coating though IMO.


----------



## kj2

CyberCT said:


> It has to be the new antireflective coating. As soon as Fenix announced they were adding a new type, this haze or purple color started to show up. The first light I saw this was with the TK15, which I returned. My TK35 also developed this purple bubble looking spot on the reflector side of the lens. But it does not effect output and my TK35 has a centered LED and the beam is pure white and only greenish on low, so I'll live with it. Fenix should go back to their older coating though IMO.


Didn't know, that they have changed the coating. If that's the reason, they should immediately change back.


----------



## srfreddy

It doesn't really matter-if it helps transmission, then why care?


----------



## kj2

This is what Fenix says about it;

"
Hello Kevin​ ​ Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Thank you very much for using Fenix light.​ ​ Yes, the purple tint you can see is from the lens, the lens is the toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating, the purple is antireflection coating's color. This lens has higher efficiency, more light emitted by the LED can go through the lens and keep the high brightness.​ ​ If any more question, feel free to contact." 

​


----------



## g.p.

srfreddy said:


> It doesn't really matter-if it helps transmission, then why care?


+1

So far I've only gotten to take my TK41 around the block, but this light awesome! I lit up the house at the end of the block for a few seconds, but I was affraid that I was going to wake someone up. It appears to throw almost as good as my Masterpiece Pro 1 does, but with a much bigger hot spot...I'll report back once I get to check them in the dark side by side. This light is bright though - light up the next time zone bright! 

Even low is pretty bright, and more than enough for walking in the dark. I'm really amazed that it'll run for ten days in low with how much light it puts out. It's supposed to run longer on low than the TK45 which doesn't appear to be half as bright on low. I kind of wish that low was a little lower. I like to use low to check on the kids at night, but I think this would wake them up.


----------



## CyberCT

g.p. said:


> +1
> 
> So far I've only gotten to take my TK41 around the block, but this light awesome! I lit up the house at the end of the block for a few seconds, but I was affraid that I was going to wake someone up. It appears to throw almost as good as my Masterpiece Pro 1 does, but with a much bigger hot spot...I'll report back once I get to check them in the dark side by side. This light is bright though - light up the next time zone bright!
> 
> Even low is pretty bright, and more than enough for walking in the dark. I'm really amazed that it'll run for ten days in low with how much light it puts out. It's supposed to run longer on low than the TK45 which doesn't appear to be half as bright on low. I kind of wish that low was a little lower. I like to use low to check on the kids at night, but I think this would wake them up.



Yea I wish Fenix would add an ultra low or moon mode to their lights. My PD31 is the lowest low level light I have at 3 lumens. Sadly I need just a tad bit of light when I wake up in the middle of the night and keeping it on suits my purposes. But after my eyes adjust, it's still a little too bright. It lasts over 200 hours at 3 lumens which is nice.


----------



## kj2

Does someone uses a holster with the TK41. If you do, which holster do you use?
I did want to use a Solarforce FH-4, but can't be delivered at this moment.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

kj2 said:


> Does someone uses a holster with the TK41. If you do, which holster do you use?
> I did want to use a Solarforce FH-4, but can't be delivered at this moment.


 


i use this http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/UFBS-9p238.htm worked with my tk40 too


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy

kj2 said:


> Does someone uses a holster with the TK41. If you do, which holster do you use?
> I did want to use a Solarforce FH-4, but can't be delivered at this moment.



http://www.youtube.com/user/SBFlashlightGuy#p/a/u/3/Jj89r7Ib7nw here is a video


----------



## kj2

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> i use this http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/UFBS-9p238.htm worked with my tk40 too


 Thats one expensive holster.


----------



## Lanque

kj2 said:


> Thats one expensive holster.


lol. And shipping to South Africa is 50% more than the cost of said holster. sigh.


----------



## g.p.

I found that the Solarforce is better than the Maxpedition. The flap on the Max is too narrow and doesn't cover the lens effectively. It also doesn't have much for the flap velcro to attache to when it's adjusted for fat lights like the TK45 and TK41. I'm saving my money and waiting for the Solarforce to be back in stock. I emailed Solarforce-sales. but they didn't have a date yet.


----------



## kj2

g.p. said:


> I found that the Solarforce is better than the Maxpedition. The flap on the Max is too narrow and doesn't cover the lens effectively. It also doesn't have much for the flap velcro to attache to when it's adjusted for fat lights like the TK45 and TK41. I'm saving my money and waiting for the Solarforce to be back in stock. I emailed Solarforce-sales. but they didn't have a date yet.


 
The guy from sf-sales said to me that the holster will come probably next month.


----------



## stbtrax

Just got my TK41 in too, also reporting no green tint.


----------



## utlgoa

Where is the TK70 ?

Elektrolumens has a 3000 Lumen Triple XM-L powered by a 26650 battery, and I'm going to spend my money there (Elektrolumens) if Fenix does not start selling the TK70 soon.


----------



## kj2

utlgoa said:


> Where is the TK70 ?
> 
> Elektrolumens has a 3000 Lumen Triple XM-L powered by a 26650 battery, and I'm going to spend my money there (Elektrolumens) if Fenix does not start selling the TK70 soon.


 TK70 comes around June- July.


----------



## monkeyboy

utlgoa said:


> Where is the TK70 ?
> 
> Elektrolumens has a 3000 Lumen Triple XM-L powered by a 26650 battery, and I'm going to spend my money there (Elektrolumens) if Fenix does not start selling the TK70 soon.


 
Very different lights

Apart form the obvious differences in size, throw and runtime:
The fenix will have sophisticated regulation, multi modes, good fit and finish, waterproofing and good quality anodize.


----------



## jonesing4wind

I am waiting (im)patiently for the TK70. Any news on a release date? I NEED it!!


----------



## regulation

Fenix has just released its TK60 on its website, i assume that TK70 will be also coming in this month.

• Uses Cree XM-L LED with a lifespan of 50000 hours
• Uses four 1.5V D (Ni-MH, Alkaline) batteries
• 354mm (Length)x40mm (Diameter)x62.5mm(Head)
• 407-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
• Dual switch system in the front, simple and fast operation
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating

Notice: The above-mentioned parameters (tested by four high-quality D Ni-MH batteries with a measured capacity of 9000mAh in Lab) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and environments.


----------



## chipdouglas

I thought the TK60 was supposed to be 1000 lumens, but on the Fenix page it says 800 lumens.


----------



## regulation

chipdouglas said:


> I thought the TK60 was supposed to be 1000 lumens, but on the Fenix page it says 800 lumens.


 
http://www.lumensreview.com/emitter_index/emitter index.htm
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xml.asp

according the data in this page and the cree Website, you will fine that it is extremely difficult to reach 1000 lumens with only one XM-L CREE in the TK60.
so, 800 lumens is quite normal.


----------



## phantom23

800 ANSI lumens is about 1000 emitter lumens. TK60 is nothing but TK41 with longer battery tube.


----------



## kj2

phantom23 said:


> 800 ANSI lumens is about 1000 emitter lumens. TK60 is nothing but TK41 with longer battery tube.


 I agree with that. It's still waiting for the TK70.


----------



## kj2

It's handy that Fenix offers D-cell flashlights. D-flashlights have more run time. Can give more out-put.
But if you make a new light, than make a complete new one.
Not just pick a head from this, and the body from that, put it together and voilà a 'new light'


----------



## regulation

kj2 said:


> It's handy that Fenix offers D-cell flashlights. D-flashlights have more run time. Can give more out-put.
> But if you make a new light, than make a complete new one.
> Not just pick a head from this, and the body from that, put it together and voilà a 'new light'


 
can't agree with you more, but i still think the tk60 fit some specific group and people's requirement. for them ,th41 which use 8AA is not convenient whlie the TK70 far exceed the need and may much more expensive.


----------



## Cataract

Something could have changed since the prototype, or it might have been an estimated figure. I hope they hit the mark with the TK70 in ANSI lumens. 800 down from 1000 lumens sounds like quite a bit, especially that there are other 800 lumen lights out there, but the difference probably isn't all that visible.


----------



## kj2

regulation said:


> can't agree with you more, but i still think the tk60 fit some specific group and people's requirement. for them ,th41 which use 8AA is not convenient whlie the TK70 far exceed the need and may much more expensive.


 Well, indeed the 8AA isn't handy for everybody.


----------



## chipdouglas

kj2 said:


> It's handy that Fenix offers D-cell flashlights. D-flashlights have more run time. Can give more out-put.
> But if you make a new light, than make a complete new one.
> Not just pick a head from this, and the body from that, put it together and voilà a 'new light'


 
We see eye to eye on this.


----------



## kj2

I wonder how many people prefer the TK60 over the TK41. Okey, maybe 4D cells are easier than 8AA but, 4D's weights more.
Also the side difference. The TK60 is much longer, and only throws 4meters further than the TK41. And also the brightness is almost the same.


----------



## monkeyboy

I don't see a problem with Fenix selling a flashlight composed of different bits of different lights. OK, it's not a major new announcement but it does give you more purchasing options.

Anyhow, legoing is not going to be that straightforward. The design of the TK41 and TK60 heads must be slightly different. The TK41 makes +ve and -ve contacts through the top of the battery holder whereas the TK60 makes -ve contact through the actual body of the light. This also means that the TK70 head will not be compatible with the TK41 body without modification.


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> I don't see a problem with Fenix selling a flashlight composed of different bits of different lights. OK, it's not a major new announcement but it does give you more purchasing options.
> 
> Anyhow, legoing is not going to be that straightforward. The design of the TK41 and TK60 heads must be slightly different. The TK41 makes +ve and -ve contacts through the top of the battery holder whereas the TK60 makes -ve contact through the actual body of the light. This also means that the TK70 head will not be compatible with the TK41 body without modification.



More options are usually better


----------



## jirik_cz

Cataract said:


> 800 down from 1000 lumens sounds like quite a bit, especially that there are other 800 lumen lights out there, but the difference probably isn't all that visible.



The 1000 lumens was just unverified rumour. You can not get 1000 ANSI lumens with Cree XM-L (without heavy overdriving).


----------



## phantom23

Rumour was true but there was no word about ANSI lumens.


----------



## Yoda4561

kj2 said:


> I wonder how many people prefer the TK60 over the TK41. Okey, maybe 4D cells are easier than 8AA but, 4D's weights more.
> Also the side difference. The TK60 is much longer, and only throws 4meters further than the TK41. And also the brightness is almost the same.



I'd take 4D anyday of the week. Certainly you won't want to be packing it around on the belt or in your pocket, but that's what lithium ion P60 lights are for.


----------



## regulation

monkeyboy said:


> I don't see a problem with Fenix selling a flashlight composed of different bits of different lights. OK, it's not a major new announcement but it does give you more purchasing options.
> 
> Anyhow, legoing is not going to be that straightforward. The design of the TK41 and TK60 heads must be slightly different. The TK41 makes +ve and -ve contacts through the top of the battery holder whereas the TK60 makes -ve contact through the actual body of the light. This also means that the TK70 head will not be compatible with the TK41 body without modification.


_This also means that the TK70 head will not be compatible with the TK41 body without modification._
I bet the TK60 body must be compatible with the tk70, anyway, they just use the same batteries.
compare the tk41 8AA batteries and the much higher price of the tk70, i do think tk60 can be a good option for some people and its a necessary option between TK41 and TK70.


----------



## jonesing4wind

regulation said:


> _This also means that the TK70 head will not be compatible with the TK41 body without modification._and the much higher price of the tk70



Does anyone have MSRP or any other price quoted from Fenix or a reseller on the price of the TK70?


----------



## kj2

jonesing4wind said:


> Does anyone have MSRP or any other price quoted from Fenix or a reseller on the price of the TK70?


 Nope. The rumour goes that the price will be around 200 US dollar - 200 Euro. But it can be higher than that.
I hope it will be max. €200,- (I prefer less of course)


----------



## Richub

As in addition to the green-tinted XM-L LEDs:

I purchased 3 XM-L lights recently: The Fenix TK21, TK35 and TK41.

My first TK21 was not green-tinted, but green-colored, and I got a new light without problems from the store. 
The new light still has a slight green tint, but I'll keep it, as it's only visible shining on a white wall.

My TK35 is perfect, it's all white & tremendously bright. I'm very happy with it. :thumbsup:

My TK41 is also green-colored, and I'll be returning it to the store this week...
Hopefully I'll get a replacement without any green tint at all.

So two out of three XM-L's were green in my case, hopefully Fenix gets better emitters soon.


----------



## kj2

First. Where did you bought the lights?
second; my new TK21 should be under-way to me. I hope it isn't green. My TK35, yes, it's green. My TK41, a little bit.
I do wanna know where the green comes from?


----------



## jirik_cz

kj2 said:


> I do wanna know where the green comes from?


 
The white LEDs are actually blue LEDs covered with luminophor. The luminophor converts a part of the blue light to green and red light. The spectrum of a white LED looks for example like this. It is impossible to make LEDs with exactly the same tint. That is the reason why LED manufacturers sort LEDs to various color bins. When you purchase large quantity of LEDs you usually can not buy just one color bin, but manufacturer can sell you a mix of color bins (check the order codes in Cree datasheets). 

That is the origin of so called "tint lottery". The variation in tint is not a defect, but a nature of white LEDs. Even the LEDs from the same color bin can appear slightly different when compared side by side. 

The human eye is the most sensitive on a green light (555nm) and that is the reason why the most efficient LEDs usually have slightly green tint.


----------



## kj2

jirik_cz said:


> The white LEDs are actually blue LEDs covered with luminophor. The luminophor converts a part of the blue light to green and red light. The spectrum of a white LED looks for example like this. It is impossible to make LEDs with exactly the same tint. That is the reason why LED manufacturers sort LEDs to various color bins. When you purchase large quantity of LEDs you usually can not buy just one color bin, but manufacturer can sell you a mix of color bins (check the order codes in Cree datasheets).
> 
> That is the origin of so called "tint lottery". The variation in tint is not a defect, but a nature of white LEDs. Even the LEDs from the same color bin can appear slightly different when compared side by side.
> 
> The human eye is the most sensitive on a green light (555nm) and that is the reason why the most efficient LEDs usually have slightly green tint.


 Thanks


----------



## recDNA

Excellent explanation but I do consider green tinted led's defective (unless sold by tint to folks who want green) even though cree would love to dump them on me.


----------



## kj2

recDNA said:


> Excellent explanation but I do consider green tinted led's defective (unless sold by tint to folks who want green) even though cree would love to dump them on me.


 You've got a point there ( " but I do consider green tinted led's defective (unless sold by tint to folks who want green) " )


----------



## Richub

kj2 said:


> First. Where did you bought the lights?
> second; my new TK21 should be under-way to me. I hope it isn't green. My TK35, yes, it's green. My TK41, a little bit.
> I do wanna know where the green comes from?


 I got all my Fenix torches in a small dumpstore in Eindhoven.

I returned my TK41 today, and bought a TK50 (also a dedicated thrower) and got the difference in price back in cash.
Shop owner happy. Me happy. 

And yes, the TK50 is a lot less powerful, but since I already have the TK35 as a 'powerlight', and wanted a dedicated thrower, I decided to go for the TK50. 
I'm very happy with it. The TK50 seems a lot brighter than the 255 lumens output would suggest. And it runs on D cells which are sold everywhere.


----------



## muskyhunter

Where is the best place to buy Fenix lights in Canada? I want to get a TK21.


----------



## recDNA

I like 4sevensca because I know and trust them but there may be less expensive options.


----------



## liquidwater

muskyhunter said:


> Where is the best place to buy Fenix lights in Canada? I want to get a TK21.


 

try www.warriorsandwonders.com , he doesnt have it just yet but he will get them.


----------



## squaat

+1 on warrior and wonders. Awesome store.

(I know this is a tad off topic, but I was in the store a few weeks ago and they told me that they might be getting 4sevens in stock as well. That being said I've never bought lights off them, I buy most of my lights (inc fenix) from 4sevens, haven't been dinged by customs yet - touch wood)


----------



## liquidwater

squaat said:


> +1 on warrior and wonders. Awesome store.
> 
> (I know this is a tad off topic, but I was in the store a few weeks ago and they told me that they might be getting 4sevens in stock as well)


 
i could see that, "jay" the owner told me hes going to be carrying like 7 additional brands or so.


----------



## Cataract

TK60 is on pre-order for June15 at 120$US. I'm waiting for theTK70 at ~200$!


----------



## BIG45-70

Anybody have any idea how the electronic switch on the TK41 should hold up over time?


----------



## g.p.

My TK45 has been holding up fine for almost a year now of weekly use at work. The TK41 has a slightly stiffer feeling switch, but that seems to be the only diff.


----------



## monkeyboy

BIG45-70 said:


> Anybody have any idea how the electronic switch on the TK41 should hold up over time?


 
The electronic push type switches tend to be more reliable than clicky type.
Push type switches only have to contend with corrosion but clickies must contend with corrosion and mechanical failure due to wear. (Maglite clicky switch is self cleaning so tends to be less susceptible to corrosion)


----------



## kj2

Today I received my TK21 U2. A nice light, but with the holster there is a negative side.
The holster which comes with the TK21 U2 is just like the holster that came with my TK11 R2, only the head from the
TK21 is much larger. This results in that the velcro of the holster is rubbing against the head of the light. So after time, that will leave a mark
on the head of the light. Solution for Fenix; make the holster-part that will go over the head of the light larger/longer.


----------



## blah9

I just bought my dad a TK41 for his birthday. After having my TK45 for about 6 months, I'm really excited to see how much more throw this thing has! Hopefully it will arrive in a few days.


----------



## g.p.

I bought one for my Dad's b-day as well (and one for myself too!). The increase in throw over the TK45 is crazy...you won't be disappointed!

I think the TK41 is the best all around light that I own.


----------



## CyberCT

I bought a TK41 a few days ago and it should arrive Saturday or Monday. I own the TK40, TK45, PD31, LD20s, TK35, LD01, and soon the TK41. The LD01 is a fantastic keychain light and is fantastic to carry around with me at all times.

However, due to the size, flood, and brightness (and price) of the TK35 it is my favorite light. I'm saying this before I try out my TK41 but I find the TK35 to be a nice balance between throw and flood and compact size. I finally bought the TK41 because I wanted a light that could throw better than anything I have and still retain that IPX-8 waterproofness, and I wanted one more light for the summer season. We go freshwater snorkeling at night and I was itching to get another high powered light anyway so all four of us could use them at night. Most of my Fenix lights have been underwater up to about 8 feet with absolutely no problems at all, and up to about 20 times now for the higher powered ones. Fenix rates them up to 9 feet waterproof anyway.

In another thread somewhere here on the forum someone took the TK35 snorkelling many times at night but in saltwater and said only the screws were starting to rust or corrode. The rest of the light held up well and I think he replaced the screws with better ones. Either way, using these in freshwater is great with no corrosion whatsoever.

I'll post my impressions when the light arrives and I get to test it.


----------



## chenko

I just got my TK41. Tried it at night: throw is insane, I've never seen something this powerful.... I'm thrilled. Green shade only slightly affects low mode, while all the other modes have a rather good cool white tint. I'm a neutral/warm lover, but this tint seems acceptable to me. Again, its throw is just... evil!


----------



## DHart

CyberCT said:


> I own the TK40, TK45, PD31, LD20s, TK35, LD01, and soon the TK41.
> 
> However, due to the size, flood, and brightness (and price) of the TK35 it is my favorite light. I'm saying this before I try out my TK41 but I find the TK35 to be a nice balance between throw and flood and compact size. I finally bought the TK41 because I wanted a light that could throw better than anything I have and still retain that IPX-8 waterproofness, and I wanted one more light for the summer season.


 
No doubt that the TK-41 is great thrower. But I totally agree on your kudos for the TK-35... this is a phenomenal light with a great combination of wide, brilliant spill and intense, wide, soft-edged central beam. The TK-35 is my absolute first choice in a general use outdoor light. It offers great wide illumination in near and mid-range settings and also broad and very bright throw that is better suited to general usage than lights which simply offer maximum throw (narrowly focused spot).


----------



## CyberCT

Well my TK41 came in the mail yesterday but I did not get a chance to even open it. I had to leave and won't be back till Sunday morning so I will mess around with it then.

However, I did get a chance to go into the river snorkeling last night with my girlfriend, my other friends just hung out by the river. I brought my TK35 and TK40. The TK35 blew the TK40 away underwater, much more than I thought it would. Last year I had just the TK40 and LD20 at first, and the TK40 blew me away and the LD20 even seemed decent. The TK35 made the TK40 seem like an LD20 a year ago. Now I'm really excited to try the TK41 out underwater.


----------



## louieg

I ordered a TK41(plus a PD31), after reading about your TK41's can't wait to get my light.


----------



## A96Honda

Can someone compare a TK41 to the TK45?

I'm looking for a nice balance between flood and throw. It appears the TK45 has a wider and brighter flood? And do like the "neutral white".

Pictures of these being used in a backyard or something would be great.


----------



## Richub

I had a TK41 for a while, and own a TK45. (and a TK35)

The TK41 is a thrower, and the TK45 a flooder. The TK35 is somewhere in between.
If using AA batteries is a must for you and you'll need flood, the TK45 is your choice. If using CR123a's or 18650s is no problem, go for the TK35.

I found some nice beamshots on HKJs website and put them here from flood to throw:






TK45





TK35





TK41

I got the pictures from HKJs website, all credit for them goes to him. 
I hope he doesn't mind I copied them to my webserver for use in this topic.

This is his site using these pictures:
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Beamshot Fenix and other 2011-05 UK.html


----------



## CyberCT

I got home and opened my TK41. It's a nice light and compared to my TK40, the reflector seems like it's 4/3 or so deeper than the TK40s. Maybe a little more and with the smooth reflector vs. the orange peel reflector the TK40 has. On a freshly charged 8-set of eneloops, the light stays on turbo until about 1 hour 35 minutes. That's less than Fenix's runtime but Fenix states their runtimes are based off of 2500 mah batteries vs the 2000 mah eneloops are. I have yet to try it outside to compare the throw but I'm expecting something impressive seeing how much more lumens the TK41 outputs OTF vs the emitter rated 630 lumens of the TK40, and the deeper smooth reflector vs the TK41's shallower OP reflector.

I still can't believe how much noticably brighter the TK35 was underwater vs the TK40, which last year, the TK40 just blew me away with underwater penatratability.


----------



## A96Honda

thx for stealing those pictures, lol. I already have a CR123 light. It's only an EagleTac T10C2, but it's nice. From the picture, the TK35 does look awesome. Appears to have the pattern I want. But I'm looking for a light that uses AA. Might get the TK41. Or maybe get both the TK41 and TK45, lol. And might as well get a TK35 while at it. 


*edit*
LOL just ordered a TK35. Was only planning on spending ~$100. Now I'm over $200 because I ordered batteries and a charger for the TK35. ugh


----------



## purelite

wow the TK35 is amazing to me. It seems to be putting out way more light . I know the TK41 is a tighter beam and all but the TK35 is lighting up the ground and the trees with more authority . I dont like the looks of the TK35 and want a TK60 when I can afford it and I know the TK60 will have a beam more Tk41 like but that TK35 output almost makes me want one of those


----------



## igoman

I saw somewhere that one reviewer said that he doesn't use turbo that often on the TK35, because the very bright flood is so bright that it blinds him at close range. 
I wish they would make an upgraded LD40 with more flood like the TK35 beam has, but with 4 AA batteries, and something like 300+ lumens.


----------



## RedForest UK

igoman said:


> I saw somewhere that one reviewer said that he doesn't use turbo that often on the TK35, because the very bright flood is so bright that it blinds him at close range.
> I wish they would make an upgraded LD40 with more flood like the TK35 beam has, but with 4 AA batteries, and something like 300+ lumens.


 
That is what the new Jetbeam BA40 is, basically a Fenix LD40 with an XM-L.


----------



## CyberCT

igoman said:


> I saw somewhere that one reviewer said that he doesn't use turbo that often on the TK35, because the very bright flood is so bright that it blinds him at close range.
> I wish they would make an upgraded LD40 with more flood like the TK35 beam has, but with 4 AA batteries, and something like 300+ lumens.



I say make the jump to rechargeable 18650s and a charger. I too just wanted to stick to eneloop AAs in the beginning but made the jump to 18650s finally for the TK35 and glad I did. The flood and throw combination are awesome with this light. Just pull it out and use while camping to light up the grill when cooking, look at what small animal is rustling in the leaves near you, etc. Everyone will be stunned! Like I said before and others too, the TK35 is probably the best regular go-to light for it's size and output characteristics.


----------



## HKJ

Richub said:


> I got the pictures from HKJs website, all credit for them goes to him.
> I hope he doesn't mind I copied them to my webserver for use in this topic.


 
It is ok to use my beamshots, as long as you post a link to my post or in this case my website. There is no reason to copy them to another server, it is perfectly fine to link directly to the pictures on my website.


The 3 lights (TK35, TK41, TK45) is sending out nearly the same amount of lights, but with very different beam profiles. The TK35 does show up with brighter spill that it really have, this is because the corona (The part just around the hotspot) hits the grass. It is always a good idea to look at a couple of different beamshots when comparing lights (In the linked comparison I have 3. different sets), the actual exposure can change the impression of a beamshots very much.


----------



## Richub

HKJ said:


> It is ok to use my beamshots, as long as you post a link to my post or in this case my website. There is no reason to copy them to another server, it is perfectly fine to link directly to the pictures on my website.
> 
> .....


Thanks for allowing the use of your pictures. 

I always copy pictures to my server, for two reasons:
1- A lot of forums don't allow deeplinking to images as a rule. 
2- A lot of websites have some kind of deeplink protection, which is only logical.

To avoid trouble with these 2 rules I always copy images to my server. 
As a bonus, I can resize them to the forum specified size if needed.

Pictures in the webpictures folder on my server are invisible to almost any crawler on the web though, unless they have the specific image locations. The index HTML file of the webpictures folder doesn't show them.


----------



## _Event_Horizon_

Very nice input and review of these two TK41 and TK35 everyone. I'm still trying to justify purchasing a TK41 since I already have the TK35. Most of my distance lighting is between 100-150 yards anyway and the TK35 does just fine.


----------



## CyberCT

HKJ said:


> The 3 lights (TK35, TK41, TK45) is sending out nearly the same amount of lights, but with very different beam profiles.



The TK45 is 760 lumens rated at the emitter, not ANSI rated. So in reality the TK45 is probably giving off about 600 or so lumens OTF.

Personally I wouldn't even bother with the TK45. The TK35 is brighter, cheaper, smaller and less bulky, lighter, and only takes two batteries, although 18650s. The flood is almost the same between the two lights. Sadly I will probably never use the TK45 or TK40 again, unless I go snorkeling at night with friends, which they will get these lesser lights lol.


----------



## chenko

My eyes don't agree with what you say CyberCT, I have a TK45 and it does output the same light in ceiling bounce tests (very very slightly less maybe, because I have a prototype with R4 leds, but it's kind of on par with the TK41).


----------



## HKJ

CyberCT said:


> The TK45 is 760 lumens rated at the emitter, not ANSI rated. So in reality the TK45 is probably giving off about 600 or so lumens OTF.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't even bother with the TK45. The TK35 is brighter, cheaper, smaller and less bulky, lighter, and only takes two batteries, although 18650s. The flood is almost the same between the two lights. Sadly I will probably never use the TK45 or TK40 again, unless I go snorkeling at night with friends, which they will get these lesser lights lol.



On the TK series Fenix has used OTF lumens for some time, not emitter lumen, both the TK35 and TK41 is brighter, but not by much. The TK35 is fine for people that want to use CR123 or 18650 batteries, but is not an option for people that prefer AA batteries.


----------



## g.p.

Yeah, my TK45 doesn't see much use since the TK41 showed up. The TK41 is a thrower, but on lower settings it's fine for looking at things up close too (much more flood and wider beam than my other thrower - Masterpiece Pro1). Much easier than trying to see stuff half a KM away with the TK45! oo:

I don't have the TK35, but I love 18650's. I may have to get it, but the reviews of green tints and the rattly plastic end cap have been turning me off. :sick2: I got lucky with the tint on my TK41, so maybe I'll get lucky with the TK35 as well.


----------



## CyberCT

chenko said:


> My eyes don't agree with what you say CyberCT, I have a TK45 and it does output the same light in ceiling bounce tests (very very slightly less maybe, because I have a prototype with R4 leds, but it's kind of on par with the TK41).



I never did a ceiling bounce comparison test. I did take them outside though and noticed a difference. At a distance of about 50 yards I can easily tell the difference.


----------



## CyberCT

g.p. said:


> Yeah, my TK45 doesn't see much use since the TK41 showed up. The TK41 is a thrower, but on lower settings it's fine for looking at things up close too (much more flood and wider beam than my other thrower - Masterpiece Pro1). Much easier than trying to see stuff half a KM away with the TK45! oo:
> 
> I don't have the TK35, but I love 18650's. I may have to get it, but the reviews of green tints and the rattly plastic end cap have been turning me off. :sick2: I got lucky with the tint on my TK41, so maybe I'll get lucky with the TK35 as well.



There are reviews that state green tints for many of the later lights. From the TK41 and TK35. Even my PD31 has a slightly green tint on low. I am glad to say though that my TK35, TK41, and PD31 all have a nice brilliant white turbo mode. All three have a very slight green tint on low, but it doesn't bother me, it's not enough to. As for the rattle, it is just that small mechanism that is between the mode change on the outside plastic cap button and the inside batter holder. Its really not noticable and I have no problems at all with the plastic cap. I can't stress enough how great the TK35 is. I also rigged it on my bicycle and driving around at night in the development with the equivelant of a car headlight is pretty cool haha! a few bolts, nut, and lock washer from Lowes will make the Fenix AF02 bike mount work with almost any Fenix Light including the TK41. You just have to mount it backwards on the bicycle. The hinge side meant for a flashlight is what I mounted to the handlebar instead.


----------



## g.p.

That's good to hear that about the TK35. I find that flashaholics tend to be overly picky, and that most of the stuff that I read about doesn't tend to bother me once I have the light in my hand. It would be nice to be able to check out lights before I buy them. I have to order everything from across the border though, so it is extremely expensive to return anything. 

I'm hoping that with the success of the TK35 they will come out with something similar that has the recent trend of side clickys incorporated into it. That would be killer!


----------



## DHart

I know I've said it before, but the TK-35 really is a grand-slam light for general purpose outdoor use. Wide and brilliant mid-range spill illumination combined with brilliant wide central beam that throws magnificently. It turns night into day. My TK-45, which I love, sees pretty much no use since my TK-35 showed up. (HJK's beam shots show clearly how the TK-35 performs vs. the TK-45). The TK-45 is great to have, however, for it's ability to run on AA's. So I will definitely keep it around if needed. But when I step out onto my property at home, or out of my RV when traveling, the TK-35 is THE illumination MASTER of the darkness! For those on the fence about the TK-35... just DO IT. You will not regret it!  And even if you do see a bit of green tinge in white wall hunting (which you know you don't ever do, unless you set out to do so as a test)... you will have no awareness of it whatsoever in Mother Nature's outdoor environments.


----------



## igoman

> The TK35 is fine for people that want to use CR123 or 18650 batteries, but is not an option for people that prefer AA batteries.


That is the main reason why I don't buy the TK35. I would love the size and output of it, but it bothers me that I cant get the CR123 batteries in any small shops. What if there is an earthquake and the power goes out(no more recharging then)? I can easily get AA, or D(tk50) batteries even then. Or if I would go on a camping trip outside of town for longer period of time, then I wouldn't be able to find CR123 batteries in a small village anywhere. I could still use my 2xAA backup, but the CR123 flashlight would from then on be just dead weight. 
But I agree that CR123 or 18650 batteries are excellent for the power that they give in a small package. Perhaps as more and more flashlights use these batteries the shops will eventually follow the demand.


----------



## Richub

igoman said:


> That is the main reason why I don't buy the TK35. I would love the size and output of it, but it bothers me that I cant get the CR123 batteries in any small shops. *What if there is an earthquake and the power goes out(no more recharging then)? I can easily get AA, or D(tk50) batteries even then. Or if I would go on a camping trip outside of town for longer period of time, then I wouldn't be able to find CR123 batteries in a small village anywhere. I could still use my 2xAA backup, but the CR123 flashlight would from then on be just dead weight. *
> But I agree that CR123 or 18650 batteries are excellent for the power that they give in a small package. Perhaps as more and more flashlights use these batteries the shops will eventually follow the demand.


 Exactly this is the reason I recently bought the TK50 and aready own an E21 and LD01: The use of common batteries. 
These lights are my main lights if I go somewhere without power easily available to recharge my 18650s or ni-mh batteries.


----------



## kj2

igoman said:


> That is the main reason why I don't buy the TK35. I would love the size and output of it, but it bothers me that I cant get the CR123 batteries in any small shops. *What if there is an earthquake and the power goes out*(no more recharging then)? I can easily get AA, or D(tk50) batteries even then. Or if I would go on a camping trip outside of town for longer period of time, then I wouldn't be able to find CR123 batteries in a small village anywhere. I could still use my 2xAA backup, but the CR123 flashlight would from then on be just dead weight.
> But I agree that CR123 or 18650 batteries are excellent for the power that they give in a small package. Perhaps as more and more flashlights use these batteries the shops will eventually follow the demand.



Got a point there, but what if the sun falls down?!?! When I take my lights with me I always take 18650 as well AA with me. Just to be sure.


----------



## CyberCT

I understand what you guys are saying on how you want to stick with AA batteries instead of CR123s or 18650s. 

But if you were on an extended camping trip you could always bring additional 18650s (I bought a total of 6, 4 for the TK35 and 2 for PD31) hence each light has a backup supply and charge them all before the trip. If you don't want to run them all on turbo all the time or only do so when needed, both lights have awesome runtimes on the lower modes, which should outlast your trip on the first battery config installed, nevermind one backup). I have a total of 32 eneloops, which I make sure are all charged before a camping trip if I potentially see myself using them all during the trip, which I never do. With my eneloop supply, I have enough now for a TK40, TK45, TK41, and 4 LD20s. I find that the TK40 and TK45 won't be used anymore unless other people want to use a high powered flashlight until the end of the trip. Most just let me use the high powered light when needed so they rarely get used. Otherwise their battery supply will go as backup to the TK41's. I also find that I only use one LD20 on lowest mode with the Fenix diffuser hung in my tent at night as a subtle light if I have to get up for the bathroom or whatever. The runtime on low for that light will outlast my camping trip. The PD31 is shorter and slightly thicker than the LD20 but has a noticably brighter turbo, a lower low, and better runtimes. That's my "backup light" because it's perfect for it's size & output too.

So what I'm saying is if you have backup 18650s you should be fine using 18650 lights and enjoying their benefits of being lighter and more compact. But each to their own.


----------



## g.p.

Have both! That way you're ready for the average day, and ready for the day the "sun falls down"!


----------



## Cataract

Diveristy is the key: the day they announce a cataclysm, if you're not first in line at the store, forget about AAA's, AA's and D's. You still want to be able to use those batteries, because 1- you don't want to spend a fortune in batteries meanwhile and 2- It might be all you can salvage from dead people's homes. Even I want both despite the fact I'm already covered in that department!


----------



## g.p.

I spent more getting set up with Eneloops and a charger for them (wanted to charge all 8 at a time) than I did getting set up in 18650's.


----------



## DHart

Powering choices are only dependent on how minimalist you want to be. 

Personally, I'm not very minimalist. When I travel it's with the RV and I take along at least a half dozen flashlights: TK-35 (running on 18650s) for when I need to pierce the darkness with the most intensity (this isn't used continuously by any means), Thrunight 1A neutral tint XM-L (running on a 14500), Zebralight SC51w (running on an Eneloop), Zebralight H51Fw (running on an Eneloop), and a few other back up lights. All of these lights except the TK-35 run on 14500, Eneloop, Lithium primary, or alkaline. I bring a small plastic container as a battery box which contains a small charger for the 18650s and 14500s, an Eneloop charger, a dozen CR123 lithium primaries (only as back up for lights that can run on them) and a couple of dozen Duracell alkalines (also only as back up.) It would be extremely unlikely that I would encounter a situation where I couldn't power these lights. Bottom line is that the small, single cell AA size lights are the heart of the system and the most versatile. But adding the TK-35 with some 18650s is so easy and no trouble at all.

With all of these lights, the TK-35 gets a bit of use, but not nearly as much use as the Thrunight 1A XM-L and the Zebralight SC51w get. And with a small charger on board, I have no worries about powering the TK-35. The smaller, single AA size lights get the most use.

If you have the space for a small 18650/14500 charger and/or a few extra 18650 and 14500 cells, and a small Eneloop charger, then taking the TK-35 powered by 18650 and some additional single AA-size lights is really easy and you are about as assured as you can be that you'll have plenty of lighting options available to you under almost any circumstances. 

Of course, backpackers and such have entirely different requirements. If I had to travel with only a pack on my back, I'd skip the larger lights entirely and simply take a Thrunight 1A XM-L neutral tint light, a Zebralight SC51w, four Eneloops, the small Eneloop charger, a few AA lithium primaries, and call it good.


----------



## utlgoa

Enough about the TK35 (I own one and I love it!) when can I get my hands on the TK70!


----------



## kj2

utlgoa said:


> Enough about the TK35 (I own one and I love it!) when can I get my hands on the TK70!


 I hope, it comes very very soon  something like tomorrow 
But I think it will come in the first two weeks of July.


----------



## CyberCT

I emailed Fenix today with some questions about the Tk70. Hopefully they will respond tomorrow.


----------



## CyberCT

Got a response:

Hello Chris​ 
Thank you very much for your attention to Fenix new forthcoming model.​ 
Regarding the TK70, as far as I know, it will be released in July, the highest lumens data has not been confirmed, it use D Ni-MH battery, it should be waterproof to IPX-8 standard. ​ 
Regarding the LD01 update, now I don't hear the plan, but I can forward your idea to the R&D department for their reference. It will be noticed well. ​ 
Thanks again for your support to Fenix. ​ 
Best regards! 

---------------------------------
Hi,

Fenix has planned to release the TK70 around the same time as the TK41 and TK60. I understand that then Fenix said they were going to delay the TK70 and improve the design. Here are my questions:

1) When will fenix release the TK70 in North America?
2) Is the TK70 still going to be about 2,000 ANSI lumens output off three XML LEDs?[FONT=宋体] [/FONT]
3) What kind of battery will the TK70 use? Hopefully a 4 or 6 18650 design?[FONT=宋体] [/FONT]
4) Will the TK70 be IPX-8 waterproof standard? I ask because Fenix just released a headlamp that is IPX-6 and I hope that this is not the new trend at Fenix. I stick with the Fenix brand particularly of the IPX-8 rating and have used multiple Fenix lights underwater to snorkel in shallow water. None have failed me and I trust and buy Fenix only for that reason.

Also, does Fenix plan on making a replacement for the LD01, or an upgraded one with the same size but a lower low and higher high, any time soon?

Thanks,
Chris​


----------



## blah9

It's good to hear that the TK70 will still be IPX-8. It would really be a shame if they switched to IPX-6. I just might have to pick up a TK70 even though using it often may be impractical!


----------



## CyberCT

The TK70 will also use 4 NIMH D cells. I asked the question and here is the response:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Chris

Yes, as far as I know, it use 4 NIMH D cells, and I will forward your kindly suggestion to the R&D department for their reference. It will be noticed. 

Thanks very much for your support to Fenix light. 

Best regards! ​---------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you Joyce,

If the TK70 is going to use NIMN D cells, do you know how many it will take? 4 NIMH D cells? I ask because I want to know how many NIMH D cells to order. It is a shame though that Fenix does not do a 6-18650 design. The Olight SR90 and SR61 have a battery pack that has 6 18650 cells in it, which is perfect for size and weight. Maybe something to pass on to the engineering team for future high end products.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Samy

The TK70 should just use eneloop AA's... lots of them...


----------



## kj2

Samy said:


> The TK70 should just use eneloop AA's... lots of them...


 D cells or 18650. Must more handy.


----------



## RedForest UK

I reckon they could run the TK70 on 8x eneloops, they could handle the current. The beamshot shown above were done with 2x li-ion d cells, so 7.4v nominal input 8.4 peak. The 4x Ni-mh set up would only be 4.8v nominal so I had assumed it would take 6 D cells?


----------



## CyberCT

There is that Maha charger that charges a total of 8 batteries at a time, and can be any combination of AAA, AA, C, D NIMH. I know there are PowerEx 9500 LSD D batteries ($23 for 2) and non LSD 11000 MAH D batteries (forget the price). D rechargeables are expensive but I guess if you look at the example of one 9500 mah has enough juice as almost five eneloops the price isn't bad.

This question should probably be directed more toward the battery forum, but let me know if I have this right as I tend to get confused: higher MAH value, better for low discharge devices (more runtime), worse for high discharge devices (less runtime). Lower MAH value is better for high discharge devices (more runtime), worse for low discharge devices (less runtime). At least I think that's what I was told about 18650s.


----------



## g.p.

I'm new to 18650's, but usually higher mAh is capable of putting out more watts and is therefore better for high draw applications. At least that is how it works for litium batteries in RC applications. For a lower mAh battery to put out the same watts as a larger battery it needs to work harder and therefore needs to have a higher C rating.


----------



## kj2

For what I know; More mAh, more runtime.


----------



## g.p.

Yeah, the only time I have heard of getting more runtime from lower mAh is when the smaller battery can hold volatge much better than the larger one (higher C rating). In that case you can use less amps with the higher C rated battery to get the same number of watts as the larger battery. Since you are using less amps (being more efficient) the battery may be able to last longer than a larger battery that requires more amps to make the same amount of power.

In most applications if a device has more power available it will just use more power though...so you won't see extended runtime, just a brighter light or whatever you are powering.


----------



## Cataract

mAh = milli amps per hour... it is simply a measurement of how much energy the battery can contain and has nothing to do with how fast you discharge it. Chemistry dictates how much current can be drawn from a battery (how fast you are discharging it)
More mAh = longer runtime compared with a battery of lower mAh in the same application (same discharge rate).
All batteries of the same type (chemistry) should be able to take the exact same discharge rate, but the ones with higher mAh will last longer.

Chemistries with the highest possible discharge rate often do not allow for a high capacity battery (such as NiCad).

High capacity AAA, AA, C and D rechargeables are usually NiMh chemistry, some are LSD (low self-discharge) some are not. I always go for LSD and the highest capacity possible even if it's double the price... in the end I probably save more because your batteries have to go through less charge/discharge cycles.

If anyone sees a mistake in what I've said, feel free to correct me, but I'm confident that everything I've said is accurate.


So, 4 D's ... that's good news because they usually come in packs of 4 or 8. I was afraid the TK70 would take 5 batteries and I'd be stuck with 3 (then again, the TK60 can take 3 D's)... I should go wrap my wallet in duct tape now...


----------



## kwak

Also worth mentioning a batteries discharge C rating.

This is the amount of current that can be drawn from the cell, it's also directly related to the pack mAh.

1C on a 1000 mAh cell is 1 amp.
10C on a 1000 mAh cell is 10 amps

1C on a 2200 mAh cell is 2.2 amps
10C on a 2200 mAh cell is 22 amps

etc etc


----------



## CyberCT

I wish I could find the post, but somewhere else on this forum I bought the AW 18650s that are 2900 MAH and I was told that my runtime would be less with a high power draw like from the Tk21. If I got 2200 MAH or 2600 MAH I would get a little longer runtime out of the TK21 on turbo mode. But I would get longer runtime with the 2900 MAH battery if I ran the TK21 on lower modes. I was told it was battery tradeoffs, and for the larger capacity batteries, the tradeoff was less ability for the battery to hold up in high power draw applications.

Then I was pointed to a discharge graph, but I just generally didn't understand the graph so I couldn't confirm / deny the claim.


----------



## Cataract

I see what you mean. That might happen when manufacturers try to put too much capacity in a battery while keeping the size as close to a battery of the same type with an average capacity. However, this phenomenon would be related to that specific battery only, and only when discharging it at a certain rate or more. So far I've only seen that with 18650's (but I only stick with the more standard batteries). I personally finally figured out that it's better to stick with an 18650 of a more normal charge (~2200 mAh) than buying batteries as high as 3000mAh: some of them just won't fit in a lot of flashlights or contact issues (too big or too short buttons) and they can also have discharge rate restrictions as you mentioned.

You won't have those problems with NiMh batteries as far as I know.


----------



## RedForest UK

No, higher capacity = longer runtime. That is relatively independant of the situation above. It just so happens that some say the AW 2900mah cells hold voltage less well than the 2600 and 2200mah cells due to a slightly different chemistry.

mah doesn't measure the overall 'power' held in the cell, just the capacity. The true overall 'power' should be measured in wh (watt hours) this takes into account the voltage that the output is at while the current is drawn. e.g. a 3.7v li-ion cell with 2000mah capacity has roughly 7.4wh while a 1.2v ni-mh cell with 6000mah would be a similar 7.2wh. However, both of these are only estimates as for a true wh capacity the voltage would have to be measured and averaged over the entire discharge cycle, that's why 'nominal' (average working voltages) are provided on cells instead of peak voltages.

The assumption in the post you referred to was that the 2600mah cells would hold voltage higher under the higher current load and so in a regulated light (which will compensate to give the same ouput current to the emitter) have less current drawn from it. This would mean that it could technically last longer than the higher mah 2900 cell under that current draw.

Unfortunately, the above statement, while a plausible idea, isn't actually the case. As tests have shown the 2900 cell hold their voltage as well as the 2600's and so have more wh (power) as well as just mah (capacity).

On a side note, some lesser quality li-ion cells do drop lots under very heavy loads and so an IMR cell (very good voltage under load under very high currents) with less mah (AW's are 1600mah) could outperform certain higher capacity rated cells under high loads.


----------



## HKJ

For lights that are regulated with a buck or boost regulator the Wh is a better measure of a battery than mAh, but for lights with current drive (i.e. 7135 drivers) the mAh is best. If the minimum working voltage for the light is known, a check with a discharge curve (i.e. how many Wh or mAh can the cell deliver before it is down to minimum working voltage for the light) can give a good estimate of runtime.

I have collected this information (Wh, mAh, curves, etc.) for many 18650 cells.


----------



## TyJo

Don't most (or all) Fenix lights use the buck/boost regulators? And I was under the impression that AW 2900s use the best 18650 cells that are on the market at this time (Panasonic cells). I also thought that these cells can be discharged lower then traditional li-ion cells (2200 and 2600 chemistry).


----------



## kwak

CyberCT said:


> I wish I could find the post, but somewhere else on this forum I bought the AW 18650s that are 2900 MAH and I was told that my runtime would be less with a high power draw like from the Tk21. If I got 2200 MAH or 2600 MAH I would get a little longer runtime out of the TK21 on turbo mode. But I would get longer runtime with the 2900 MAH battery if I ran the TK21 on lower modes. I was told it was battery tradeoffs, and for the larger capacity batteries, the tradeoff was less ability for the battery to hold up in high power draw applications.
> 
> Then I was pointed to a discharge graph, but I just generally didn't understand the graph so I couldn't confirm / deny the claim.


 

Have to call BS on the advice you were given.

If the light was pulling the max amount of power from the cell then there MAY be some truth in that.
In reality though there are very very lights on here that can really over work most modern chemistry cells.

As an example some of my RC devices are pulling 20 amps at times, the mainly LiPo cells manage fine.

There is also a fair few variables to add into that equation as well.

Lithium type cells will increase their internal resistance pretty much from the first charge.
From that time onwards they get less and less efficient.

To make matters worse in our case the higher the voltage the cells are left at the quicker they deteriorate.
A cell stored at say 3.2v for 6 months will be in a noticeably better condition than a cell stored at 4.2v.

The result of this loss in efficiency will be that our cells will not be able to supply the same amount of current as when new (lower discharge C rating).
So for lights that might really push their cells, in theory they may illuminate at a lower power but longer if it wasn't for the fact that a LOT more power is lost from heat on cells that are pushed hard.

Also worth mentioning is the impact temperature has on lithium based cells.
The colder the temperature the less mAh you will get out of a cell.
In sub freezing temperatures this makes a MASSIVE difference on our planes, cars heli's etc, to the point where we store our packs somewhere warm before we fly/drive.

There is also the Q&A of cell manufacturers.
Some cells from one batch will be noticeably different to cells from another batch in both mAh and C rating.

The better the quality of the cells the closer they are, but there are still noticeable tolerances there.

Then we have the protected cells.
There is bound to be some difference in the detection circuits by different manufacturers.
Some may decide upon a 3.2v cut off, others 2.8v.
The cell may well have the exact same mAh capacity but it will run longer with the lower cutoff at the expense of cell life.


So the theory is good, but in reality there are so many variables it really makes battery choice a lottery most the time.
All we can do is buy the best we can afford that fit in our torches, look after them and enjoy.


----------



## TyJo

kwak said:


> A cell stored at say 3.2v for 6 months will be in a noticeably better condition than a cell stored at 4.2v.


I thought that a storing a cell at 3.2v would be just as bad as storing a cell at 4.2v. I've read the ideal voltage is around 3.9v. Also, these new cell chemistries, like what is in AW 2900 cells... I don't think it has been determined how they deteriorate over time and the differences of storage voltages. I recommend all that are interested take a look in the battery subforum and post battery questions there.


----------



## kwak

TyJo said:


> I thought that a storing a cell at 3.2v would be just as bad as storing a cell at 4.2v. I've read the ideal voltage is around 3.9v. Also, these new cell chemistries, like what is in AW 2900 cells... I don't think it has been determined how they deteriorate over time and the differences of storage voltages. I recommend all that are interested take a look in the battery subforum and post battery questions there.


 
Yep your exactly right 3.2v is too low to store a LiPo cell, my intention was simply to use a voltage (other than 4.2v) as a figure.
3.85v would have been a better choice though.


On my RC stuff i know exactly when i'm going, what i'm going to fly/drive and how long i'll be out.
So i can charge my packs just before i plan on leaving (or at the track).

With torches we don't really have the luxury of knowing exactly when we'll need one (caving, diving, hunting aside), so i make the conscious decision to have my torch cells fully charged ready to go 100% of the time.
I weigh the usefulness of this against battery life though and knowingly accept the cells will not last as long.


----------



## CyberCT

Yea I store my AW 2900 mah cells at about 3.8v. I have a toal of 6 and 3 are always in storage at that voltage. I only charge them up when I know I might use them, like going camping for a few days where I could deplete my primary batteries already in my flashlights (3 of the 6 18650s that are always in the lights) and have these fully charged as backups. Then if I don't use them I leave my lights on "turbo" with the batteries in them for about 35 minutes then take them out and store them again. I always check the voltage with a voltmeter before storing them to make sure they are at around 3.8ish volts. I have a TK30 and PD31. 

The other 3 batteries are always in my two Fenix lights. I use the low mode on my PD31 (lowest low of any Fenix flashlight at 3 lumens, I wish it was 1 lumen as it is still a little high) as a night light in case I have to get up and it lasts about 4 weeks before I need to recharge it. My TK35 is my light I use for almost everything around the house and it's my bike light too, mounted by my rigged Fenix AF02 bike mount. So the batteries in my Fenix 18650 lights get recharged often so they are not sitting at a high voltage for a long time.


----------



## GunnarGG

CyberCT said:


> ...My TK35 is my light I use for almost everything around the house and it's my bike light too, mounted by my rigged Fenix AF02 bike mount...


 
I have thought about buying one of those "bigger" lights, I especially like the TK35, but find it hard to motivate for myself.
Usually it's enough with my LD01 or SC30w and in case I need more 2xAA or 2x123 lights is sufficient for me.
But if I can mount a TK35 on the bike, that might be a reason enough for me to buy one... :devil:
How does that work with the Fenix bikemount? I thought the TK35 was to big.
Have you modded the mount in any way?


----------



## CyberCT

GunnarGG said:


> I have thought about buying one of those "bigger" lights, I especially like the TK35, but find it hard to motivate for myself.
> Usually it's enough with my LD01 or SC30w and in case I need more 2xAA or 2x123 lights is sufficient for me.
> But if I can mount a TK35 on the bike, that might be a reason enough for me to buy one... :devil:
> How does that work with the Fenix bikemount? I thought the TK35 was to big.
> Have you modded the mount in any way?



See my last post here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308965-What-mount-fits-a-Fenix-TK35

I talk about how I rigged the bike mount to work with the TK35 or any other Fenix light practically. It's very easy to do and the mount is now much more stable also. It's slightly wobbly from the factory. now there is NO wobble. I wouldn't ride my bike with any lesser light now.

And if there is ANY flashlight to get, go with the TK35. I also have the LD01 on my keychain and it's very useful if I need a light for anything where I am away from my stuff.


----------



## Cataract

Hmmm.... already have the TK15 and a Malkoff MC-E on the handle bars, but a TK35 instead of the TK15 and a TK70 taped to the frame might make the difference I'm really looking for...


(and to say we used to have ~5-10 lumens ugliest beam ever dynamo light that would mean you gotta push the equivalent of a bus and that was security enough. Now I want a bicycle made of TK70's!)


----------



## kwak

Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## Cataract

I like that common object size comparison. Just held my pen at the right distance from the screen to get same size impression, the held my hand at that same distance to get a good size feeling of the SC600. 

Now you know you need to post beamshots of the SC600 VS TK35. We all know which one is the throwiest, but some of us still want both...


----------



## kj2

Have emailed Fenix yesterday. With the question if they already know the ANSI rating.
Hoping to get a answer


----------



## kwak

Cataract said:


> I like that common object size comparison. Just held my pen at the right distance from the screen to get same size impression, the held my hand at that same distance to get a good size feeling of the SC600.
> 
> Now you know you need to post beamshots of the SC600 VS TK35. We all know which one is the throwiest, but some of us still want both...


 
Thanks, although i actually posted in the wrong thread, the pics were supposed to go in the SC600 thread 

From a ceiling bounce test to my eye the SC600 is brighter than the TK35.
It's also slightly cooler so it is possible that's fooling my eyes, either way there is absolutely nothing in between the 2.

I'll try and snap a couple of beamshot threads to compare.


----------



## sagara

purelite said:


> TK60 is what I am waiting for and I wish there was more talk about it. I have been waiting for a light like this for years. For what it is its almost perfect for me. Its not a pocket light and maybe the head/electronics will be virtually the same as the TK41 but its the battery platform that I want. 4 D cells in NIMH will give crazy long runtimes at a respectable output of 800 lumens. To me the perfect house/emergency light!!!! And I wont have to change batteries every 1 and 1/2 hours!!!


 
hi,

TK60 tested on 9000mAh Ni-mh batteries. i am also waiting for a review from a user
which use alkaline batteries. because 9000mAh is a lot of power. 

i really want to know with alkaline batteries how long will it run on turbo mode?


----------



## sagara

hi,

Do any one tested Fenix TK41 with alkaline batteries?
what are the run time using 8AA alkaline?

if you have any experience please share...

Thanks.


----------



## RedForest UK

sagara said:


> hi,
> 
> TK60 tested on 9000mAh Ni-mh batteries. i am also waiting for a review from a user
> which use alkaline batteries. because 9000mAh is a lot of power.
> 
> i really want to know with alkaline batteries how long will it run on turbo mode?




Unfortunately, I think it probably just won't. Maybe a few seconds.. I hope to be proved wrong though.


----------



## monkeyboy

sagara said:


> hi,
> 
> TK60 tested on 9000mAh Ni-mh batteries. i am also waiting for a review from a user
> which use alkaline batteries. because 9000mAh is a lot of power.
> 
> i really want to know with alkaline batteries how long will it run on turbo mode?


 
Hello sagara and welcome to CPF

Note that "mAh" is a measure of capacity and tells you nothing about power
I would estimate that the TK60 would draw about 2-2.5A from the batteries on turbo mode. From this data sheet you can see that alkalines will fall apart above 1A. It would probably still run but you wouldn't get anywhere near full power and the capacity would drop well below that of NiMh.


----------



## blah9

My dad opened up his TK41 yesterday, and it is incredible! The throw really blew me away compared to the TK45. However, it was a foggy night, so the fog probably limited its throw. I am very excited to go for a night hike sometime later on when hopefully it won't be so foggy.


----------



## Swedpat

sagara said:


> hi,
> 
> TK60 tested on 9000mAh Ni-mh batteries. i am also waiting for a review from a user
> which use alkaline batteries. because 9000mAh is a lot of power.
> 
> i really want to know with alkaline batteries how long will it run on turbo mode?



I am pretty sure that alkalines will not provide a good stable runtime at turbomode. But at high mode it may work quite well! However, we will see, I find these new Fenixes very attractive!


----------



## CyberCT

Is anyone getting near the runtime of 2 hours 10 minutes that Fenix states on their website for turbo mode with the TK41:

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=89

The best runtime I got on eneloops was 1 hour 33 mintues. The best runtime on Powerexx Imedion LDS 2400 MAH cells is 1 hour 46 minutes. The Imedions are new though and have been through about 4 cycles so far.

I turn the light on and leave it on until it steps down from turbo mode to high mode and record the time. I put it in cool (not cold) water in a bucket when it is on. The light gets hot when on turbo mode the whole time.


----------



## kj2

CyberCT said:


> Is anyone getting near the runtime of 2 hours 10 minutes that Fenix states on their website for turbo mode with the TK41:
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=89
> 
> The best runtime I got on eneloops was 1 hour 33 mintues. The best runtime on Powerexx Imedion LDS 2400 MAH cells is 1 hour 46 minutes. The Imedions are new though and have been through about 4 cycles so far.
> 
> I turn the light on and leave it on until it steps down from turbo mode to high mode and record the time. I put it in cool (not cold) water in a bucket when it is on. The light gets hot when on turbo mode the whole time.



The max time I have run my TK41 was about 30min(on turbo). After that, it got that hot it wasn't pleasant to hold in my hands.


----------



## MichaelW

sagara said:


> hi,
> 
> Do any one tested Fenix TK41 with alkaline batteries?
> what are the run time using 8AA alkaline?
> 
> if you have any experience please share...
> 
> Thanks.


HKJ did a review
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-TK41-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots
Alkalines should work on high, that is less than 0.5 watt per cell.
Turbo mode really isn't going work, over 1.3 watts per cell. It will operate, but probably provide one hour of runtime. 30-40 minutes of regulated output, then a short steep decline.


----------



## kj2

Emailed Fenix with the question, if they already know what the ANSI will be on the TK70. Answer is;
Hi Kevin​ ​ It's applied with ANSI standard, but sorry the detailed data hasn't been publicized to us.​ ​ Best regards!​ ​ Sincerely Joyce Fenix Service Team ​


----------



## Richub

Today I bought a Fenix E05, and just couldn't resist myself seeing 3 new TK41s in the store... And also bought myself a new TK41. 

The store owner (who took my first green-tinted TK41 back) allowed me to compare the three lights. But there wasn't much to choose from, really. 
Al three lights had well centered emitters and a pure white tint with only a hint of green in low mode, only visible shining on a white wall.

So I took one home to keep my TK35 and TK45 (and the other 11 Fenix lights I own) company. 

Can't wait 'til dusk to play with it outside. 

It's good to see that Fenix did improve the tint of their XM-L emitters a lot in this batch of flashlights.


----------



## kj2

This evening I was is a difficult situation in the forest near by my home. At of course the battery (Tenergy 18650) in my TK21 U2 was low, so the turbo mode wasn't available.
But damn, I needed that mode. Lucky, I thought, I had a spare battery with me a XTAR 18650. There was only one problem, the XTAR doesn't have a flat top, so the battery didn't hit the + spring. Why on earth Fenix? why? do you make a spring for the + side on the TK21?

Now back home, I quickly ordered another Tenergy 18650 with flat-top.


----------



## chanjyj

Recoil protection?


----------



## kj2

chanjyj said:


> Recoil protection?


 Fenix said to me, that probably the XTAR battery was to long, and with a to long battery the tailcap can't connect right.
thay said; " Because of the length, it can't be used on the TK21, because it will stop the tail reaching the tube well,so the light can't work"


----------



## gopajti

*Fenix TK70 4D*

ANSI FL1
*2200lm (1h50m)*, 930lm (4h30m), 300lm (15h), 20lm (168h) + Strobe 2200lm, SOS 930lm.(tested 4xD NiMh 9000mAh)
*130500cd*, distance: 720m
405mm (Length), 40mm, (Diameter), 106mm (Head), Weight: 769g (excluding batteries)
retail price approx.: 215-220 USD (HK, USA)


----------



## monkeyboy




----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> *Fenix TK70*
> 
> ANSI FL1
> *2200lm (1h50m)*, 930lm (4h30m), 300lm (15h), 20lm (168h) + Strobe 2200lm, SOS 930lm.(tested 4xD NiMh 9000mAh), *130500cd*, retail price approx.: 215-220 USD



Good finding!  - but 215-220US, for me that will be 200-210euro. Think I ain't paying that for that light.


----------



## kj2

And now it's waiting for everyone, to see of the TK70 has the same green tint problems as the TK21-TK41 have.


----------



## CyberCT

Nice light! But what a shame they didn't go with 18650s instead. I'm not spending $130 bux on four D NIMH cells and the Maha D & multicell charger. Maybe they will make some other variant in the near future.

The head probably weighs alot. I hope the light is balanced out good and there isn't too much stress at the neck.


----------



## rookiedaddy

downloaded some information on TK70 announcement... upload to share... 
























































































zooming in the D-cell used in the battery pic...


----------



## kj2

TK70 comes with a lanyard, spare o-ring and a shoulder strap.

(see above pic  )


----------



## g.p.

CyberCT said:


> Nice light! But what a shame they didn't go with 18650s instead. I'm not spending $130 bux on four D NIMH cells and the Maha D & multicell charger. Maybe they will make some other variant in the near future.


+1

Although, that claim of being able to throw 720m is making me have second thoughts....


----------



## MichaelW

How come Fenix can't get a 5th output mode? 2200, 1100, 367, 92, 18 lumens would be better.
I assume they are doing what the TK45 did, use only one LED on the lowest mode. and that price is the 'list price' I hope

and who are they kidding with regards to alkalines. They probably won't work at all on the 2200 lumen mode, and will drop to nothingness on the 930 lumen mode in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Swedpat

kj2 said:


> TK70 comes with a lanyard, spare o-ring and a shoulder strap.
> 
> (see above pic  )


 
No pocket clip???


----------



## kj2

Swedpat said:


> No pocket clip???


 funny guy...


----------



## Shikar

I WANT a TK70........NOW!!!!!! Its going to make my S12 look like a minimag.

Regards.


----------



## Swedpat

kj2 said:


> funny guy...


 
Yes, I couldn't resist...


----------



## BWX

GunnarGG said:


> I have thought about buying one of those "bigger" lights, I especially like the TK35, but find it hard to motivate for myself.
> Usually it's enough with my LD01 or SC30w and in case I need more 2xAA or 2x123 lights is sufficient for me.
> But if I can mount a TK35 on the bike, that might be a reason enough for me to buy one... :devil:
> How does that work with the Fenix bikemount? I thought the TK35 was to big.
> Have you modded the mount in any way?


I could put the TK70 on my bike no problem- the TK45 works perfect with this setup. With the TK45 on the bars and either the LD20 R4 or Quark 2AA S2 mounted to my helmet, I light up the night like it was daytime. I think the TK45 has the best biking light beam. It's perfect. It isn't as heavy as you might think.. not when considering how much water you carry, etc.. I don't even notice a difference when riding.


----------



## Lost

Fenix Outfitter's presale is up for Fenix TK70 Mid July release.


----------



## liquidwater

i just saw on the http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/viewnproduct.asp?id=105 it states that the fenix tk70 has 130500cd o_0


----------



## rookiedaddy

rookiedaddy said:


> ...


hmm... I wonder if Fenix will offer a D-cell charging system for their new found love of D-cell flashlights (TK50, TK60, TK70).


----------



## BryDaddy

just curious what everyone who plans on getting the tk70 is going to do for batteries? im still new to batteries..........i use eneloops in my tk45.......what do you all suppose will work best in this bad boy?


----------



## richpalm

kj2 said:


> And now it's waiting for everyone, to see of the TK70 has the same green tint problems as the TK21-TK41 have.



Yeah... if I got one for that $$$ and it had a lousy tint, I'd _really_ be pissed, big time!


----------



## Samy

BryDaddy said:


> just curious what everyone who plans on getting the tk70 is going to do for batteries? im still new to batteries..........i use eneloops in my tk45.......what do you all suppose will work best in this bad boy?




Eneloop AA to D converters? Eneloop AA to D converter

cheers


----------



## liquidwater

BryDaddy said:


> just curious what everyone who plans on getting the tk70 is going to do for batteries? im still new to batteries..........i use eneloops in my tk45.......what do you all suppose will work best in this bad boy?


 
imedion lsd 9500mah look good


----------



## BryDaddy

Samy said:


> Eneloop AA to D converters? Eneloop AA to D converter
> 
> cheers


 

i dont understand those it seems like there is only 1 aa that goes in that?? am i wrong? if it is only 1 aa that goes in that convertor then theres not enough power to power that light?



liquidwater said:


> imedion lsd 9500mah look good



jesus.....from what i see those are like $35.00 for 2????????????


----------



## rookiedaddy

BryDaddy said:


> i dont understand those it seems like there is only 1 aa that goes in that?? am i wrong? if it is only 1 aa that goes in that convertor then theres not enough power to power that light?


there are converters that take 2 x AA in parallel and convert it into a D-cell. 
Eneloop AA should have no problem powering that light. But you will have less runtime.


----------



## Richub

Given the price of decent rechargeable D-cells and a decent charger and the price of the TK70 itself, I'm thinking of letting the TK70 drop from my wishlist... 

Beyond my budget. :shakehead Pity.


----------



## TyJo

rookiedaddy said:


> there are converters that take 2 x AA in parallel and convert it into a D-cell.
> Eneloop AA should have no problem powering that light. But you will have less runtime.


The eneloop AA to D cell adapters use 1 AA cell... Its like using a motor cycle gas tank to fuel an SUV... it will work perfectly fine for a short while.


Richub said:


> Given the price of decent rechargeable D-cells and a decent charger and the price of the TK70 itself, I'm thinking of letting the TK70 drop from my wishlist...
> 
> Beyond my budget. :shakehead Pity.


I agree, its awesome but I'm not interested right now. If there is an 18650 option and a warm tint then it jumps to the top of the list.


----------



## kj2

I'm going to use Tenergy D cells (10.000mAh), got a nice deal with the local dealer. 4 for €25,-


----------



## kj2

Richub said:


> Given the price of decent rechargeable D-cells and a decent charger and the price of the TK70 itself, I'm thinking of letting the TK70 drop from my wishlist...
> 
> Beyond my budget. :shakehead Pity.


 For me, I already have de D-cells. But the price for the TK70- think it will cost here around €200-210. Damn, that's a lot of money for something that gives light.
Of course quality cost money, but this are prices that are to high for a normal guy like me.


----------



## RCantor

2 Ds range from $15 - $28, 9,000 - 10,000 mAH, LSD

http://www.thomasdistributing.com/D-Low-Discharge-Batteries_c_930.html


----------



## kj2

Comparable with a auto lamp. Fenix said that too about the TK40 (630lumens)






I assume that the TK70 is brighter


----------



## firelord777

Wow, 923 posts and counting.

Have the TK41 BTW, and I can tell you, when I see drivers in the street, you know... driving, I shine my TK41 (at trees, not at them), and I think that they think that thier headlights got 3 times brighter and 10 X the throwing power, until the see me. And sometimes, when they get to a red light, they sometimes look back at me or roll down their windows and think, like, "what the heck was that? UFO maybe?"(if they didn't see me)


----------



## g.p.

If someone shone a TK41 at me while I was driving, I know what I'd be thinking...but I'd get in trouble for posting that kind of language here!!!


----------



## firelord777

I am not dumb. I do not shine it at them. I know it is very dangerous shining it at them, especially at night, where over-due HID overhead lights don't give much light. I shine it at like distant trees and houses, sometimes, when there is dust in the air, at the sky. I am positive many can see it, like, from 3 miles away. I feel like a Jedi LOL.


----------



## g.p.

I know, you wrote "not at them"...I was just saying if someone did...cause it's crazy bright! 

I've had mine in the passengers seat when someone has cut me off at night. It's crossed my mind, but would probably lead to an accident, or a ticket!


----------



## BWX

They should have made it use 16aa!! 2x 8xaa carrier like the TK45/40/41.. Imagine the voltage.. could eneloops handle it?


----------



## kj2

BWX said:


> They should have made it use 16aa!! 2x 8xaa carrier like the TK45/40/41.. Imagine the voltage.. could eneloops handle it?


 16AA ?!?! sure, how long would that take you to charge them all. 8AA chargers are available, but 16AA...

I'm happy with choice from Fenix to use D cells. Ok, when you have to buy rechargeable D cell, yes it is expensive, but quality 18650 also cost a lot. And 16AA that's no option IMO. Probably 16AA weight more than 4 D cells.


----------



## CyberCT

kj2 said:


> 16AA ?!?! sure, how long would that take you to charge them all. 8AA chargers are available, but 16AA...
> 
> I'm happy with choice from Fenix to use D cells. Ok, when you have to buy rechargeable D cell, yes it is expensive, but quality 18650 also cost a lot. And 16AA that's no option IMO. Probably 16AA weight more than 4 D cells.



I beg to differ. They would probably weigh around the same and if Fenix did indeed make an option for 16 AAs I would be game for this light. I won't be investing over $120 for D cell batteries and a charger for just this light. I have lots of eneloops though and two 8-bay Maha chargers. 18650s would have been a better option.


----------



## kj2

CyberCT said:


> I beg to differ. They would probably weigh around the same and if Fenix did indeed make an option for 16 AAs I would be game for this light. I won't be investing over $120 for D cell batteries and a charger for just this light. I have lots of eneloops though and two 8-bay Maha chargers. 18650s would have been a better option.


 In that case Fenix could have made a bettery-pack for the TK70. I was lucky, had a great deal on 4 D Tenergy cells - 4 Cells for 25 Euro (35.43 US dollars)
And the charger already come with my TK41 order. 16AA is/was possible, but to charge all those batteries would have taking me 16 hours.
That Duracell charger that I have takes 8AA at the same time. Than have to charge for 8-14(16) hours, times two.
And with the same charger, putting in 4 D cells, wait for 12-16 hours, and done. Ready to make daylight again 

16AA (16*2500mAh=40.000) gives the same power as my 4 D Tenergy (4*10.000mAh=40.000)


----------



## BWX

I already have well over 30 eneloop aa cells. How long does it take to charge a D NiMH? You can charge eneloop aa at 500ma, or even 1000ma if you want. I usually do it 500ma, it doesn't take that long. Yeah it would be a little crazy, bu I'n never even seen a D NiMH in any store that wasn't just an aa in a D wrapper.


----------



## kj2

BWX said:


> I already have well over 30 eneloop aa cells. How long does it take to charge a D NiMH? You can charge eneloop aa at 500ma, or even 1000ma if you want. I usually do it 500ma, it doesn't take that long. Yeah it would be a little crazy, bu I'n never even seen a D NiMH in any store that wasn't just an aa in a D wrapper.


 Well a Tenergy 10000mAh can't be a AA. To much mAh for a AA.
Duracell D cells are only 2000-2200mAh, that I have seen in stores here, maybe that are "fake" D cells.


----------



## Munters

kj2 said:


> Duracell D cells are only 2000-2200mAh, that I have seen in stores here, maybe that are "fake" D cells.


 
These Duracell D cells are absolutely wrapped AA cells. In fact any D cell with a capacity in the AA range (2000-3000 mAh) is a wrapped AA cell.
A true D cell is 8000 mAh at least. The D cell range is 8000-10000 mAh nowadays.


----------



## kj2

Munters said:


> These Duracell D cells are absolutely wrapped AA cells. In fact any D cell with a capacity in the AA range (2000-3000 mAh) is a wrapped AA cell.
> A true D cell is 8000 mAh at least. The D cell range is 8000-10000 mAh nowadays.


 Lucky that I got myself a cheap deal on 4 Tenergy 10.000mAh D cells


----------



## HKJ

Munters said:


> In fact any D cell with a capacity in the AA range (2000-3000 mAh) is a wrapped AA cell.



I might also be a sub-c cell.


----------



## Cataract

kj2 said:


> Comparable with a auto lamp. Fenix said that too about the TK40 (630lumens)
> 
> 
> I assume that the TK70 is brighter



The TK45 R4 (review version) was as bright as my headlights : 1 flashlight VS 2 headlights (and I got the brightest you can get before going for HID) I think Fenix is understating, otherwise people would probably have a hard time believing it. I think they really should say "comparable to a stadium lightpost". Can't wait to get my hands on one!!!


----------



## firelord777

Cataract said:


> The TK45 R4 (review version) was as bright as my headlights : 1 flashlight VS 2 headlights (and I got the brightest you can get before going for HID) I think Fenix is understating, otherwise people would probably have a hard time believing it. I think they really should say "comparable to a stadium lightpost". Can't wait to get my hands on one!!!


 
Have you seen a stadium light post?

They are usually more than 100 watt HID's.

Maybe comparable or superior in throw, but not brightness. But for these lights to come close to these things is really something. Handheld, instead of hundreds or thousands of pounds for each post.


----------



## Cataract

Perhaps not as strong as the whole post (I was definitely kidding on that one ), but most likely comparable to ONE of the bulbs... my TK40 already equals my 50 watt HID - although it's a cheaper HID, the TK70 is more that twice the power of the TK40.  
There will still be a big reflector size difference, though... Hmmmm a TK70 with stadium lightpost sized reflectors


----------



## subwoofer

I've just posted a review of the TK21 here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?317515-Fenix-TK21-U2-%E2%80%93-A-review-in-four-parts

I also one the TK41 which is a perfect companion for the TK45. The throw is excellent and this is a very powerful torch.


----------



## firelord777

subwoofer said:


> I've just posted a review of the TK21 here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?317515-Fenix-TK21-U2-%E2%80%93-A-review-in-four-parts
> 
> I also one the TK41 which is a perfect companion for the TK45. The throw is excellent and this is a very powerful torch.


 
The TK41 is an awesome light. Even in urban areas it is a beast. You'll love it. I use CVS rechargables NIMH, $20 for 16 of them. Last a long time. Throw wise, well, you probably know that.

Strange, I have been looking at the TK21 as well, never found a review though, thanks alot man.

So, how do you like your TK21?


----------



## subwoofer

firelord777 said:


> The TK41 is an awesome light. Even in urban areas it is a beast. You'll love it. I use CVS rechargables NIMH, $20 for 16 of them. Last a long time. Throw wise, well, you probably know that.
> 
> Strange, I have been looking at the TK21 as well, never found a review though, thanks alot man.
> 
> So, how do you like your TK21?



In the review I tried to not give a personal opinion so readers could form their own opinion from the evidence.

However......things I like:
the tint
the quality of fit and finish
the beam pattern
forward clicky
side button to change mode

things I don't like:
Not as bright as my cheap Ultrafire XML nor does it seem to last on maximum as long (maybe the Ultrafire gradually gets dimmer whereas the TK21 should remain constant but not sure)
Fussy with batteries (some of my protected 18650s are too long and some won't keep turbo going despite working perfectly in the Ultrafire). I don't really like using primary CR123s.

Look at these other test graphs I did. The TK41 is awesome. The two types of graph show measured output across the beam and the second one uses a multiplying factor for each value to account for the increasing large area the light is falling onto (so should give a better indication of total light output)

Hopefully you can make out the five different lines OK, but what it does show is how good the Ultrafire is for throw and output per £, how awesome the TK41 is and how the TK21 should throw about the same as a TK45, but having a narrower beam will appear to throw more as there will be less spill to distract from the thrown light.

In summary, I'm really pleased with the TK21, loving the beam, UI and quality.


----------



## samgab

Ooh, I can't wait to see an in depth shootout between the Olight SR90 Intimidator (2200 lumens) and the Fenix TK70 (2200 lumens). Though they're both rated at the same lumens output, they're such different lights in terms of design philosophy. 1 emitter vs 3 emitters. SST-90 vs XM-L. Rechargeable lithium battery pack vs replaceable NiMH (or alkaline I guess, in a pinch) D cells. $450 vs $230. No doubt different throw, spill, and beam patterns... It'll be an interesting comparison.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> Ooh, I can't wait to see an in depth shootout between the Olight SR90 Intimidator (2200 lumens) and the Fenix TK70 (2200 lumens). Though they're both rated at the same lumens output, they're such different lights in terms of design philosphy. 1 emitter vs 3 emitters. SST-90 vs XM-L. Rechargeable lithium battery pack vs replaceable NiMH (or alkaline I guess, in a pinch) D cells. $450 vs $230. No doubt different throw, spill, and beam patterns... It'll be an interesting comparison.



I plan on doing SR90, SR91, SR92, TK70 and Blaster-NG and probably a few other less powerful lights. But it will be, at least, a few weeks before I will be able to do it.


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> I plan on doing SR90, SR91, SR92, TK70 and Blaster-NG and probably a few other less powerful lights. But it will be, at least, a few weeks before I will be able to do it.


 
Wow, that'll be amazing. I'm waiting with bated breath...


----------



## Cataract

HKJ said:


> I plan on doing SR90, SR91, SR92, TK70 and Blaster-NG and probably a few other less powerful lights. But it will be, at least, a few weeks before I will be able to do it.


----------



## chanjyj

HKJ said:


> I plan on doing SR90, SR91, SR92, TK70 and Blaster-NG and probably a few other less powerful lights. But it will be, at least, a few weeks before I will be able to do it.


 
I'll be looking forward to this.. thanks HKJ!


----------



## RCantor

I'm glad I got a TK41. It really is throw+spill. There's not enough light at your feet to walk a trail when you point it straight ahead.


----------



## firelord777

RCantor said:


> I'm glad I got a TK41. It really is throw+spill. There's not enough light at your feet to walk a trail when you point it straight ahead.



That's strange

The flood on mine is so bright I have to turn it down to actually walk.

But if you mean *at your feet*, well, I can't argure with that. Its not that wide of a spill but yes, I assume it must be bright enough?

@ subwoofer: Thank you for you response, I do understand the reason to keep opinions out of reviews, in an effort to prevent a biased review. Thanks again!


----------



## Samy

The spill on the TK41 is very wide and bright, but because the hot spot is so extremely bright it makes the spill look dim, even though it's not. I compared the TK41's spill against some of my floodier XP-G lights and the TK41 blows them away for spill width and brightness but when looking at the spill with no other lights to compare it against it looks average


----------



## CyberCT

Samy said:


> The spill on the TK41 is very wide and bright, but because the hot spot is so extremely bright it makes the spill look dim, even though it's not. I compared the TK41's spill against some of my floodier XP-G lights and the TK41 blows them away for spill width and brightness but when looking at the spill with no other lights to compare it against it looks average



However, compared to the TK35, you will find the TK35's floody beam better.


----------



## chipdouglas

Not sure if you guys have seen this regarding pricing on the TK70 - at least if you didn't know, now you do : http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk70.html


----------



## sagara

i just got my Fenix TK41 , it's fantastic Flash Light... Very Very Good Thrower!!!! worth for the money!!!


----------



## recDNA

Greenage?


----------



## sagara

yeah i know what you mean. low and medium you can c when u aim it to a white background bit greenish colour. but on high and turbo u can't c dat.
anyway it's blending with the environment well u can't see the tint when you use it outdoors. 


:


----------



## Swedpat

I am very tempted to get TK41 and for the first time get an 8AA cell flashlight(except from the one I made 2,5 years ago by attaching four Fenix E20 together). Alternatively I will get TK60, but in that case I prefer to use it with 3 cells. Anyone who knows if TK60 puts out 800lm even with 3 cells, and if it only shortens the runtime?


----------



## Paddy

Just ordered some batteries and picking up a TK70 from my local dealer when he has them in stock, can't wait!


----------



## richpalm

Paddy said:


> Just ordered some batteries and picking up a TK70 from my local dealer when he has them in stock, can't wait!



Wow-I can't imagine a local dealer where I could go play... here in the sticks it's Internet or nothing.

Rich


----------



## Cataract

richpalm said:


> Wow-I can't imagine a local dealer where I could go play... here in the sticks it's Internet or nothing.
> 
> Rich



Good thing I don't have one!!!!! I'm spending enough as it is! Then again, maybe if I paid him lunch every so often, I could get better prices....


----------



## firelord777

Paddy said:


> Just ordered some batteries and picking up a TK70 from my local dealer when he has them in stock, can't wait!


 
Lucky guy.


----------



## liquidwater

im getting the tk70 from a local vancouver dealer myself. test some out before i buy one lol.


----------



## vincebdx

http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/ind...514020&topic=2863.msg30490;topicseen#msg30490


----------



## kj2

If I read it good. Fenix PD32 with XM-L?

http://translate.google.com/transla...514020&topic=2863.msg30490;topicseen#msg30490


----------



## kj2

Also here; http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=3442&language=en last post, they talk about PD32


----------



## firelord777

kj2 said:


> Also here; http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=3442&language=en last post, they talk about PD32


 
Yeah, also a TA22 AND TA40. Really hope its more than just a rumor. Love the ta series.


----------



## Cataract

I should stop reading this thread


----------



## kj2

July 15, Fenixtactical will ship the TK-70 (pre-orders).
Question for those who already ordered this light. Please,please give us all asap a review of this light.
Let us know; Has is a green tint? Is it too heavy? Is the head to big in your opinion? or whatever you want to say about this light, let's us know.


----------



## Golfer2000

can you remove the "tactical grip ring" on the tk21


----------



## Munters

You can remove the tactical grip ring from a tk21. There will be visible screw threads however.


----------



## gopajti

TK35 vs TK70




















more pics
http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?PHPSESSID=e4130f5685fd271e2b84ad078ec8bc64&topic=2877.0


----------



## regulation

gopajti said:


> TK35 vs TK70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics
> http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?PHPSESSID=e4130f5685fd271e2b84ad078ec8bc64&topic=2877.0



i just want to say it is really a picture-heavy thread.

anyway i've got the picts i want. cheers~


----------



## chipdouglas

Just a quick observation about the TK60 and TK41. After looking at : http://www.youtube.com/user/goingprepared#p/u/0/U_WMqLUi4jU and this one : http://www.youtube.com/user/goingprepared#p/search/1/VyaOYj89UkM I noticed the TK60 though havng the same specs as the TK41 isn't quite as bright. I asked Marshall at GoingGear asking whether this was a trick of the camera, but it's not. I just thought you guys would like to see this.


----------



## BWX

chipdouglas said:


> Just a quick observation about the TK60 and TK41. After looking at : http://www.youtube.com/user/goingprepared#p/u/0/U_WMqLUi4jU and this one : http://www.youtube.com/user/goingprepared#p/search/1/VyaOYj89UkM I noticed the TK60 though havng the same specs as the TK41 isn't quite as bright. I asked Marshall at GoingGear asking whether this was a trick of the camera, but it's not. I just thought you guys would like to see this.


 Makes sense... not as many volts to work with? 
I noticed that too after watching that big comparison shot series.


----------



## ergotelis

A simple question, so TK70 can run on 2 D size lion batteries?Yes or No?Can someone answer me on this simple question?Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## samgab

ergotelis said:


> A simple question, so TK70 can run on 2 D size lion batteries?Yes or No?Can someone answer me on this simple question?Thanks!!!!!!


 
No. It runs on 4 D cells, either NiMH or Alkaline. There were some pix floating around from Thailand with a prototype with a TK70 head and a body that had 2 Li-ion cells, but that was not a production TK70.


----------



## Paddy

http://www.buyabattery.co.uk/gp-rec...-batteries-2pack-hr20-gp900dhcuc2-p-1481.html
These are the batteries i have ready, shame the best charger for them takes 5-21 hours to recharge (i'm assuming from empty)
May have to buy 8 to make sure there's always some ready to go!


----------



## samgab

Paddy said:


> http://www.buyabattery.co.uk/gp-rec...-batteries-2pack-hr20-gp900dhcuc2-p-1481.html
> These are the batteries i have ready, shame the best charger for them takes 5-21 hours to recharge (i'm assuming from empty)
> May have to buy 8 to make sure there's always some ready to go!


 
The Maha MH-C808M charger will recharge 9000mAh cells in about 4.5-5 hours (from empty) whether you are charging 1 right up to 8 cells at a time. 2A charge rate per channel, 8 channels. So 9Ah batteries / 2A = 4.5 hours, less inefficiencies = about 5 hours. Well worth the purchase price, IMHO.

Edit: The only way I am aware of to charge faster than that unit is by using a hobby charger.


----------



## monkeyboy

ergotelis said:


> A simple question, so TK70 can run on 2 D size lion batteries?Yes or No?Can someone answer me on this simple question?Thanks!!!!!!


 
Yes you can (unless changes have been made in the production model) but you need the battery tube from the TK50.


----------



## samgab

I've been thinking about this torch head. It's a very high current drain device. Fenix tested using 4 x 9Ah D cells. Because they're in series, that makes the equivalent of one 4.8-6.0 volt battery with 9Ah, which was drained on turbo in 1.833 Hours (1 hour & 50 mins). So that's very high current draw, an average draw of about 4.9A over the full battery cycle! Wow!


----------



## ergotelis

monkeyboy said:


> Yes you can (unless changes have been made in the production model) but you need the battery tube from the TK50.


 
Thanks, but, do you know, the tube from tk50 is the only compatible?Not from tk41 tk45 etc?Thanks!


----------



## kj2

ergotelis said:


> Thanks, but, do you know, the tube from tk50 is the only compatible?Not from tk41 tk45 etc?Thanks!


 Only tk50. tube of tk41/45 is different because tk41/45 uses battery carrier.


----------



## jirik_cz

ergotelis said:


> A simple question, so TK70 can run on 2 D size lion batteries?Yes or No?Can someone answer me on this simple question?Thanks!!!!!!


 
We tested the prototype with TK50 body and 2D li-ion batteries and it worked without problems. You can find the beamshots here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...70-TK41-vs-Olight-SR90-M3X-vs-24W-and-35W-HID!


----------



## ergotelis

Thank you all guys, remember all these posts, but did not know if the battery tube was stock or from a tk50.
Next question, who sells a tk50?  (already placed a wtb thread lol)


----------



## kj2

Price for the TK70 will be around €200,- for the Netherlands.


----------



## kj2

This will be the box of the TK70.


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> This will be the box of the TK70.


 
Wow, did Fenix send you that picture? or did you do some intensive googling?

The picture proves that it will be easy to screw on a TK50 battery tube for LiFePo cells, if one wanted to go that way. Assuming they don't change the thread pitch.

Edit, never mind, I saw your other post about Fenix emailing it to you. That's good of them isn't it?


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Wow, did Fenix send you that picture? or did you do some intensive googling?
> 
> The picture proves that it will be easy to screw on a TK50 battery tube for LiFePo cells, if one wanted to go that way. Assuming they don't change the thread pitch.


 I asked Fenix (a) and had this pic send back in about 1 hour  fast response of Fenix.


----------



## Paddy

Anyone knows if it comes with a shoulder strap?
I think it says somewhere it does but i haven't actually seen it yet.


----------



## samgab

Paddy said:


> Anyone knows if it comes with a shoulder strap?
> I think it says somewhere it does but i haven't actually seen it yet.


 
Yes, it comes with a shoulder strap. Same as the TK60's as far as I can tell, but mine hasn't arrived yet, so not confirmed yet.


----------



## Paddy

That's a good thing to know, atleast i can safely use it while riding my bike at night while i figure out how to mount my TK-45 and a TK-70 onto my handlebar!
Not much of a wait left until the TK-70 is here now, in the next 5 days i'd imagine can't wait to get my hands on one/see other peoples feedback when they get theirs.


----------



## kj2

Here is another pic of the box it comes in.


----------



## bighest

BWX said:


> Makes sense... not as many volts to work with?
> I noticed that too after watching that big comparison shot series.


 
AHHHH man i just bought the TK 60 because I wanted the extra runtime! Is the tk41 alot brighter?


----------



## kj2

Fenix Tactical says now; that the TK70 ships on Aug. 3. 
First it was July 15.
-Does anyone know more about the delay?


----------



## firelord777

kj2 said:


> Here is another pic of the box it comes in.


 
That's one big box for a light.


----------



## recDNA

samgab said:


> Wow, did Fenix send you that picture? or did you do some intensive googling?
> 
> The picture proves that it will be easy to screw on a TK50 battery tube for LiFePo cells, if one wanted to go that way. Assuming they don't change the thread pitch.
> 
> Edit, never mind, I saw your other post about Fenix emailing it to you. That's good of them isn't it?


 
I won't buy a tk70 because of the huge tube but if it were sold at the same price with the smaller tube and if I could find the right sized lifepo cells I would definitely buy one. The 4 D tube is just too long. :-(


----------



## kj2

It's a big light


----------



## DHart

recDNA said:


> I won't buy a tk70 because of the huge tube... The 4 D tube is just too long. :-(


 
This is exactly how I feel... no desire for such a huge, long tube. I won't be buying one. BUT, redesign it into a shorter, more compact form factor and I might be interested.


----------



## kj2

DHart said:


> This is exactly how I feel... no desire for such a huge, long tube. I won't be buying one. BUT, redesign it into a shorter, more compact form factor and I might be interested.


 Maybe if someone will mod it, you can use 6-9 18650.


----------



## recDNA

Too dangerous but 2 x LiFePO sounds safe to me.


----------



## Swedpat

firelord777 said:


> That's one big box for a light.





kj2 said:


> It's a big light



Yes, it's a big light with a big box. I think as well the light and the box are keepers!


----------



## BWX

bighest said:


> AHHHH man i just bought the TK 60 because I wanted the extra runtime! Is the tk41 alot brighter?


 
Check out "goingprepared" channel on youtube. He did a huge comparison series of vids a few weeks ago. You can compare the output easily.


----------



## Pandorum

recDNA said:


> I won't buy a tk70 because of the huge tube but if it were sold at the same price with the smaller tube and if I could find the right sized lifepo cells I would definitely buy one. The 4 D tube is just too long. :-(


 
That's how I felt when I first saw the TK70. Ridiculous i thought! 

But then if you stop and think about it, it is only 2.71 inches longer than the Olight SR90, uses batteries that are not proprietary, and has _more _light level settings, very likely outperforms it, and is cheaper!
It does look longer than it is but only because the D size battery tube is smaller than the Olight in diameter.


----------



## houtex

I'l get one right now and just use it as is. You just KNOW someone around here will figure out a way to use other battery/tubes options.


----------



## rlorion

I got mine yesterday and it is huge...but it's awesome. Can't wait to take it out into a field or woods and try it out.


----------



## recDNA

2.7 inches is quite a lot.


----------



## recDNA

rlorion said:


> I got mine yesterday and it is huge...but it's awesome. Can't wait to take it out into a field or woods and try it out.


 
Tint?


----------



## Pandorum

rlorion said:


> I got mine yesterday and it is huge...but it's awesome. Can't wait to take it out into a field or woods and try it out.



Can you tell what it comes with? In the box picture a couple of posts up it looks like there are 2 endcaps. Is that correct?


----------



## rlorion

So, the tint on mine is a nice white just like my TK35. It comes with a lanyard and a strap. Just one tail cap...there are 2 tubes that connect together for a big *** tube. I really don't have a need for this light...I jet couldn't pass this up. The one thing I tried first was Alkaline batteries and it won't work on turbo at all....make sure you have some good NI-MH batteries.


----------



## TyJo

kj2 said:


> Maybe if someone will mod it, you can use 6-9 18650.


It can't handle that from my understanding. 18650s have a higher voltage, only 1-2 cells would be needed to meet the voltage requirements, but they would have less runtime then 4 D NiMH.


----------



## CyberCT

TyJo said:


> It can't handle that from my understanding. 18650s have a higher voltage, only 1-2 cells would be needed to meet the voltage requirements, but they would have less runtime then 4 D NiMH.


 
That's why if some configuration of three 18650s in parallel x two would be six 18650s, but only 7.4v with much better runtime vs just using two 18650s. Isn't that how the SR90 and SR91 battery packs are laid out? I know that they have six 18650s in them.


----------



## Fatso

rlorion said:


> So, the tint on mine is a nice white just like my TK35. It comes with a lanyard and a strap. Just one tail cap...there are 2 tubes that connect together for a big *** tube. I really don't have a need for this light...I jet couldn't pass this up. The one thing I tried first was Alkaline batteries and it won't work on turbo at all....make sure you have some good NI-MH batteries.


 
So Alkalines don't push turbo in the TK60 Or TK70? that's one of the main reasons I wanted one. Now I am reconsidering..???


----------



## leon2245

Please fenix just make _one_ of your "big" lights without the blinking modes. It seems like y0u release one of these things every other month, what's the harm in slipping ONE in like that? Don't want to compete with other makes' similar models? Because some of us would prefer Fenix quality!

:rock:


----------



## HKJ

leon2245 said:


> Please fenix just make _one_ of your "big" lights without the blinking modes. It seems like y0u release one of these things every other month, what's the harm in slipping ONE in like that? Don't want to compete with other makes' similar models? Because some of us would prefer Fenix quality!
> 
> :rock:



All the current big lights from Fenix works without flashing modes in the main sequence. You can turn on/off and select any brightness without ever seeing a flashing mode. If you do select a flashing mode, the light will not remember it, but will always turn on in a steady mode.


----------



## leon2245

Yeah I understand, you never _have_ to see it if you don't want to (& if you do it was due to your own user error!)~ you could claim as much with any model that doesn't cycle through every mode. I'd just like to see one if not strobeless model then maybe TK-xx & TK-xx-_S_ versions like s.f. did with their m3lt, so you have a choice. i jUst can't afford a big s.f. now. Much less thinking what their udr will cost, competing with this 2kl level output. Probably 10x as much!


----------



## rlorion

Fatso said:


> So Alkalines don't push turbo in the TK60 Or TK70? that's one of the main reasons I wanted one. Now I am reconsidering..???


 
Sorry, it won't push turbo on the TK70.


----------



## kj2

rlorion said:


> Sorry, it won't push turbo on the TK70.


 Can/Would you post some pics of your TK70?


----------



## Pandorum

So what happens when you try Turbo with alkalines? Does it just stay in high mode?


----------



## Richub

Knowing Fenix's regulation, my guess is that it propably won't go higher than medium or high. Like running on almost depleted batteries.


----------



## jirik_cz

Fatso said:


> So Alkalines don't push turbo in the TK60 Or TK70?



I think that TK60 turbo mode should work with 4x fresh alkalines (at least for a while...). But it will definitely not work with TK70. Alkalines can not handle so high power draw.


----------



## bighest

rlorion said:


> I got mine yesterday and it is huge...but it's awesome. Can't wait to take it out into a field or woods and try it out.



PLease post pics of beam shots!!!


----------



## bighest

BWX said:


> Check out "goingprepared" channel on youtube. He did a huge comparison series of vids a few weeks ago. You can compare the output easily.


 
JUst watched it!! it quite a bit brighter!!


----------



## kj2

For those that are lucky and already having a TK70. Post pics - videos ASAP, please.


----------



## Chicago X

Does anyone know if the TK60 and TK70 tubes are the same?


----------



## kj2

Chicago X said:


> Does anyone know if the TK60 and TK70 tubes are the same?


 Well, the outside looks different. But don't know if that makes the tube different from each other.


----------



## mike32826

Mailman delivered my TK 70 today. Cant wait for tonite!!!! Charging batteries now.


----------



## mike32826

In case anyone is wondering, the TK 70 comes in 4 pieces in a cardboard box with plastic carry handle. I was expecting a big , long box upon delivery so it fooled me at first. Fenix outfitters sent it with 4 d cell alkalines but Im charging a set of tenergy's as I type this....


----------



## kj2

mike32826 said:


> Mailman delivered my TK 70 today. Cant wait for tonite!!!! Charging batteries now.


 Please, take some pics


----------



## samgab

mike32826 said:


> Mailman delivered my TK 70 today. Cant wait for tonite!!!! Charging batteries now.


 
+ 1 for pix please? Youtube unboxing? Youtube is strangely bare of TK70 vids...


----------



## mt62092

Just got home tk70. waiting for me. batteries are charging so I quick put alkaline in just to see. all three leds work all the time. it looks insanely bright don't want to run it very long on alkaline. flashlight is in 4 pieces tailcap ,head ,tube, and extender. it says in the directions you can run on 3 batteries but run times will be shorter.


----------



## bighest

mt62092 said:


> Just got home tk70. waiting for me. batteries are charging so I quick put alkaline in just to see. all three leds work all the time. it looks insanely bright don't want to run it very long on alkaline. flashlight is in 4 pieces tailcap ,head ,tube, and extender. it says in the directions you can run on 3 batteries but run times will be shorter.


 
One of you lucky guys have got to do some beam shots and comparison for us please


----------



## palimpsest

bighest said:


> One of you lucky guys have got to do some beam shots and comparison for us please


 
Fenix TK35 , Skyray 3 x T6 , Olight SR92 and Fenix TK70...here (after one more click):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-shipped...&p=3694444&viewfull=1#post3694444


----------



## mt62092

I am sorry guys I tried everything to post pictures I put some on flickr tagged fenix tk 70 could not get links to show on post and I could not directly upload pictures. will try again tomorrow


----------



## mike32826

unfortunately I am a newbie and cannot post pics yet per the rules here...Hopefully soon.. So I just came back home from testing my new TK70 and what I noticed most was the fill. Much brighter fill than my sr90. Another thing I noticed was the border of the fill is "scalloped". Im guessing it has to do with the shape of the 3 inner reflectors. Its storming here in central Florida so a full on test will have to wait UGHH!!!


----------



## mike32826




----------



## mike32826




----------



## mike32826




----------



## mike32826

I have 3 pics on Flickr... just search "people" for agoodguynamedmike and you can see the photos from today when I got the TK70 delivered. Sorry but new to all this and cant seem to get photos to post on here.....


----------



## samgab

Thanks mike, for trying at least  They aren't working as attachments, but at least I could find your flickr feed this way. 
If I may, with your permission, these are the pix mike was trying to put up:


----------



## samgab

Those are excellent thanks mike. Very informative, about how it is packaged etc. Cool stuff!


----------



## kj2

Thanks for unboxing pics 

Can't wait to get one myself


----------



## kj2

Question for those with a TK21 (u2);
I noticed that inside the (battery)tube of my tk21 there is a ring(the gap that makes the ring is I think less than a 1mm deep). 
Normally the tube is smooth on the inside, but mine tk21 isn't. This also means that my Tenergy 18650 doesn't go smoothly in the light. The ring inside the tube is located about the where the text at the outside of the tube says; "fenix TK21".
-Does every TK21 have this? Or is mine a production fail?

It's a kind of groove that they have grind in to.


----------



## mike32826

I havent mastered the art of posting pics on here yet but if you are interested I have 4 pics on Flickr of my new TK 70 I got yesterday. -search agoodguynamedmike in Flickr-. I tried to do a comparison against my sr90 but the weather here in central florida was stormy with lightning. I did manage to drive to an empty field, jump out in the rain - for 30 seconds- and shine the TK70 around real quick. I did notice the TK70 has brighter fill than my SR90... Hope to get better weather next weekend and do a proper comparison. Another thing I noticed is that although the TK70 looks big, it feels smaller in the hand in real life use. Due to the diameter of the grip, it feels smaller than it is. Also, I love the controls on it. Just like my TK41.


----------



## jtice

Would love to hear or see more on your comparison to the SR90.
The beamshots I have seen actually look like the TK70 will out throw the SR90.
Ive had my eye out for a 2000+ Lumen LED Light, thinking of selling the X990 HID and just going LED.


----------



## kj2

mike32826 said:


> I havent mastered the art of posting pics on here yet but if you are interested I have 4 pics on Flickr of my new TK 70 I got yesterday. -search agoodguynamedmike in Flickr-. I tried to do a comparison against my sr90 but the weather here in central florida was stormy with lightning. I did manage to drive to an empty field, jump out in the rain - for 30 seconds- and shine the TK70 around real quick. I did notice the TK70 has brighter fill than my SR90... Hope to get better weather next weekend and do a proper comparison. Another thing I noticed is that although the TK70 looks big, it feels smaller in the hand in real life use. Due to the diameter of the grip, it feels smaller than it is. Also, I love the controls on it. Just like my TK41.


 I treid to find you on Flickr, But can't.

edit; whoops; found you


----------



## Paddy

Hopefully picking up a TK-70 in 12 hours or so.
Will post outdoor pics when it's dark enough, got my batteries ready and charged.


----------



## mike32826

Tonite I put my new TK70 up against my SR90. What you notice right away is the SR90's tight "throwing" beam whereas the TK70 has a less pronounced "hot spot or throwing beam". The TK70 has a nicer fill. The TK70's beam and fill blend together so nicely. I found this makes it harder to say which is the better thrower but I came to the conclusion, as did a friend who came with me, that the SR90 is a better thrower BUT.... not by much. We struggled to say which is better. To me it was not clear cut. For me it came down to this, both lights could light the target (a patch of weeds about 150-200 yards away, along a riverbank) but with the SR90 it seemed I could make out details of the weeds better. The TK70 feels better in the hand and its fill is better than the SR90. The SR90 has a much nicer shoulder strap. The SR90's beam is just plain cool looking. The TK70 doesnt need a shoulder strap and can use store bought D cells in a pinch. I like the TK70's user interface better and some will appreciate the 4 levels vs high and low on SR90. Its going to take a couple more tests in different locations to sort out which I like better because right now, i'm not sure.... Sorry if this doesnt help some of you but I find it to be that difficult of a call. They are both great lights.... I look forward to seeing what others think when they do some testing on these two.....


----------



## nodoubt

mike32826 said:


> Tonite I put my new TK70 up against my SR90. What you notice right away is the SR90's tight "throwing" beam whereas the TK70 has a less pronounced "hot spot or throwing beam". The TK70 has a nicer fill. The TK70's beam and fill blend together so nicely. I found this makes it harder to say which is the better thrower but I came to the conclusion, as did a friend who came with me, that the SR90 is a better thrower BUT.... not by much. We struggled to say which is better. To me it was not clear cut. For me it came down to this, both lights could light the target (a patch of weeds about 150-200 yards away, along a riverbank) but with the SR90 it seemed I could make out details of the weeds better. The TK70 feels better in the hand and its fill is better than the SR90. The SR90 has a much nicer shoulder strap. The SR90's beam is just plain cool looking. The TK70 doesnt need a shoulder strap and can use store bought D cells in a pinch. I like the TK70's user interface better and some will appreciate the 4 levels vs high and low on SR90. Its going to take a couple more tests in different locations to sort out which I like better because right now, i'm not sure.... Sorry if this doesnt help some of you but I find it to be that difficult of a call. They are both great lights.... I look forward to seeing what others think when they do some testing on these two.....



2 diff animals.........
the 90 has to throw better with a single led i guess........
that tk70 sure does put out a wall of light though......
id say way better in all but the most demanding distance tasks......


----------



## bill_n_opus

mike32826 said:


> Tonite I put my new TK70 up against my SR90. What you notice right away is the SR90's tight "throwing" beam whereas the TK70 has a less pronounced "hot spot or throwing beam". The TK70 has a nicer fill. The TK70's beam and fill blend together so nicely. I found this makes it harder to say which is the better thrower but I came to the conclusion, as did a friend who came with me, that the SR90 is a better thrower BUT.... not by much. We struggled to say which is better. To me it was not clear cut. For me it came down to this, both lights could light the target (a patch of weeds about 150-200 yards away, along a riverbank) but with the SR90 it seemed I could make out details of the weeds better. The TK70 feels better in the hand and its fill is better than the SR90. The SR90 has a much nicer shoulder strap. The SR90's beam is just plain cool looking. The TK70 doesnt need a shoulder strap and can use store bought D cells in a pinch. I like the TK70's user interface better and some will appreciate the 4 levels vs high and low on SR90. Its going to take a couple more tests in different locations to sort out which I like better because right now, i'm not sure.... Sorry if this doesnt help some of you but I find it to be that difficult of a call. They are both great lights.... I look forward to seeing what others think when they do some testing on these two.....


 
They are both "nice" lights ... but difficult call? 

Not for me. 

TK70 ~ 230
SR90 ~ 450 

Personal preferences aside (which can make a huge difference) i'm going with the TK70. At those prices I can get 2 TK70s for one SR90. *sold!*


----------



## brandfish

TK70 ~ 230
SR90 ~ 450 


sr90 i saw a retailer on ebay selling for 380 shipped. check recent history on best offers. That includes one batt pack and charger total 380 shipped for set up
tk 70 i bought for 205 shipped (lightjunction), plus set of batteries-45 shipped (batteryjunction), plus Maha MH-C808M-85 (amazon). my total 335 shipped for set up

true i could have spent a bit less on tk70 setup. Dang things add up quick, not to mention i bought an additional set of batteries not in my above total.


----------



## bill_n_opus

brandfish said:


> TK70 ~ 230
> SR90 ~ 450
> 
> 
> sr90 i saw a retailer on ebay selling for 380 shipped. check recent history on best offers. That includes one batt pack and charger total 380 shipped for set up
> tk 70 i bought for 205 shipped (lightjunction), plus set of batteries-25 shipped (batteryjunction), plus Maha MH-C808M-85 (amazon). my total 315 shipped for set up
> 
> true i could have spent a bit less on tk70 setup. Dang things add up quick, not to mention i bought an additional set of batteries not in my above total.



Which batteries did you buy? I'm looking at the LSD options because i've grown to hate self-discharge on "regular" NiMh. Also looking at the Maha at Amazon as well.


----------



## brandfish

bill_n_opus said:


> Which batteries did you buy? I'm looking at the LSD options because i've grown to hate self-discharge on "regular" NiMh. Also looking at the Maha at Amazon as well.



4- ACCUEVOLUTION-D-10000-NIMH AccuEvolution D Cell 10000 NiMH Rechargeable Battery. Battery junction just sent me an email stating they are backordered till mid week. no big deal. Anybody know of a better battery choice then these?


----------



## kj2

brandfish said:


> 4- ACCUEVOLUTION-D-10000-NIMH AccuEvolution D Cell 10000 NiMH Rechargeable Battery. Battery junction just sent me an email stating they are backordered till mid week. no big deal. Anybody know of a better battery choice then these?


 I've bought four Tenergy D cells (10.00mAh)


----------



## RedDiamond

samgab said:


> + 1 for pix please? Youtube unboxing? Youtube is strangely bare of TK70 vids...


 
Here is an TK70 unboxing vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NIrklTpZc

Here is another video with outdoor beamshots:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9m49TjTkO4

This one's best part is the first 15 seconds size comparison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Cq9weeTtU

This thing is a Monster! :twothumbs


----------



## gopajti

Fenix TK21, TK35, TK60, TK70


----------



## nodoubt

gopajti said:


> Fenix TK21, TK35, TK60, TK70




nice...tx for that.......looks like its gonna catch that concrete on fire.......lol........


----------



## Paddy

RedDiamond said:


> Here is an TK70 unboxing vid:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NIrklTpZc
> 
> Here is another video with outdoor beamshots:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9m49TjTkO4
> 
> This one's best part is the first 15 seconds size comparison:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Cq9weeTtU
> 
> This thing is a Monster! :twothumbs


 
Thanks for comparing these two!
I Have a TK45 and it's nice to see how much brighter the TK70 is than it.


----------



## kj2

Just found this Russian YouTube vid. Check out that tailcap- that's different than the standard Fenix TK70 tailcap. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Cq9weeTtU


----------



## richpalm

kj2 said:


> Just found this Russian YouTube vid. Check out that tailcap- that's different than the standard Fenix TK70 tailcap.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Cq9weeTtU



I like the battery loading sequence-like loading a shotgun... it's a monster-head is almost dinner plate sized.

You guys... it's ALL YOUR FAULT!! Had to go order one! When you hear about an ax murder in Pa., that's just me getting executed!

Rich


----------



## Pandorum

kj2 said:


> Just found this Russian YouTube vid. Check out that tailcap- that's different than the standard Fenix TK70 tailcap.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Cq9weeTtU


 
Good catch. Also I noticed the threads are not anodized. I can tell you that mine does not rattle like his either. I wonder if he has a prototype model.
Anyone speak Russian? I wonder why he was tapping on the glass.


----------



## calipsoii

Ok, you guys need to stop right now with the pictures. The TK70 is ridiculous - I'll never use it. If I even left the house with something that big, one of my neighbours would call the police. But man, those beamshots...


----------



## bc5000

This light is huge, but I love everything about it. I like the switch, the floody throw. You can use it as a two handed bat if needed. You have instant massive amounts of light unlike an HID that needs to warm up first. Great for the farm.


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> Good catch. Also I noticed the threads are not anodized. I can tell you that mine does not rattle like his either. I wonder if he has a prototype model.
> Anyone speak Russian? I wonder why he was tapping on the glass.


 
I don't speak any Russian, but I heard him say something like "plastika" while he was doing it. I thought he was trying to say that was plastic while the other light he tapped was glass... But we know the TK70 has a "Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating"...
So I have no idea what he was saying, but he seemed to be comparing the glass to the TK60 he tapped afterwards.

As for the battery rattle, I'm glad your's doesn't rattle like that. I roll up a sheet of A4 paper around the batteries in my Mag 4D to prevent them rattling. I can trim it to any length to make the batteries fit perfectly.


----------



## firelord777

Wow, some flashlight that TK70 LOL.


----------



## Paddy

Got my TK70 last night, i have a TK45 and the TK 70 just blows it away!
I've tested the throw a bit and it can reach up to 300m, i ran out of objects to catch the light so i'm pretty sure it can go further.
The TK45 seems to have a bit more spill up close but further away the TK70's spill is great.
In the 300m i got it to throw it lit up everything between me and the 300m object really well.
Pleased with the light, will try to get some pics tonight, phone camera didn't cut it hopefully borrowing my friends expensive SLR camera tonight.
(one thing that confused me is both ends of the shoulder strap attach at the bottom of the light which means the light hangs down really low, but i'm sure i'll get used to it)


----------



## samgab

Paddy said:


> Got my TK70 last night, i have a TK45 and the TK 70 just blows it away!
> I've tested the throw a bit and it can reach up to 300m, i ran out of objects to catch the light so i'm pretty sure it can go further.
> The TK45 seems to have a bit more spill up close but further away the TK70's spill is great.
> In the 300m i got it to throw it lit up everything between me and the 300m object really well.
> Pleased with the light, will try to get some pics tonight, phone camera didn't cut it hopefully borrowing my friends expensive SLR camera tonight.
> (one thing that confused me is both ends of the shoulder strap attach at the bottom of the light which means the light hangs down really low, but i'm sure i'll get used to it)


 
Cool, look forward to seeing some pix.
No, I think you're supposed to loop the lanyard around the heat sink and connect the shoulder strap between the lanyard and the hook on the tailcap.
Like this, on the TK60:






Incidentally, I really think they could have done a better job with the strap. Something thicker, with "Fenix" stitched into it perhaps. Something to give it a bit of a quality feeling, not like it was an afterthought.


----------



## Paddy

Ah yeah this feels a bit better, the lanyard is really long though kinda looks a bit stupid but i guess i'll only be using it in the dark


----------



## StandardBattery

calipsoii said:


> Ok, you guys need to stop right now with the pictures. The TK70 is ridiculous - I'll never use it. If I even left the house with something that big, one of my neighbours would call the police. But man, those beamshots...


 
*+1 *

* *


----------



## rajawolf

I just ordered a TK70. Was lucky that a local shop in Australia is stocking them. The price shocked me as it was only $229 AUD, normally we pay like 3x what it would cost in the US. BUT then I spent another $220 for a maha 808m charger and Imedion 9500mah LSD batteries.

Need to find a good hiding spot for the items,or the wife is going to kill me.


----------



## g.p.

After seeing the plunger/TK70 comparison photo, I would just put it beside the toilet.


----------



## Swedpat

g.p. said:


> After seeing the plunger/TK70 comparison photo, I would just put it beside the toilet.



And the wife would try to use it and complains over it's a bad working plunger! :laughing:


----------



## ergotelis

Just got my TK70, measured the OTF and it is about 2250, pretty nice!
But damn this is huge!!!!


----------



## nodoubt

ergotelis said:


> Just got my TK70, measured the OTF and it is about 2250, pretty nice!
> But damn this is huge!!!!


 at 1 meter ?


----------



## samgab

nodoubt said:


> at 1 meter ?


 
...after 30-120 seconds? 3 minutes? And how? Distance doesn't matter with lumens, because it's total light output, which doesn't change by distance, and has to be measured using an integrating sphere. Distance matters with lux because it's about intensity rather than total output.


----------



## Paddy

I got my TK70 a few days ago and have been in the hospital/ill since.
It's lying here teasing me because i've only had one use of it so far.
will hopefully be able to get those distance shots in the next couple days if i can.


----------



## rajawolf

Paddy said:


> I got my TK70 a few days ago and have been in the hospital/ill since.



Hope the TK70 did not give you a *hernia*. 

Hope you get well soon mate. :wave:


----------



## brandfish

be careful with that thing, if you click it on in the Hospital at night everybodies gonna think they are seing the light at the end of the tunnel. Good luck and get better brother!!


----------



## ergotelis

it is 2250 OTF @30sec. This is what i got. For your instance, Ray 3x xm-l goes up to 1580 OTF @30 sec too!


----------



## Pandorum

I dont have the tk41 but my tk45 battery holder, which is the same, just different wiring, seems fine to me as long as its not made of cheap plastic that will disintegrate in a few years. Only time will tell. 
Do you really expect to change the batteries 25,000 times?
Besides, I don't see any strain in taking the batteries in and out of my holder. Why should it break?

As for the tk70, there are no battery holders.


----------



## samgab

Sorry, are you saying the battery holder on your TK41 has _broken_, or are you trying to get a replacement just_ in case_ it breaks? You said you have 2 lights in your junk box with broken battery holders. Are those broken lights TK41s? The Fenix battery holders I've come across have been of a good quality strong plastic, and I've never had any fear of them breaking.


----------



## Petawatts

samgab said:


> Sorry, are you saying the battery holder on your TK41 has _broken_, or are you trying to get a replacement just_ in case_ it breaks? You said you have 2 lights in your junk box with broken battery holders. Are those broken lights TK41s? The Fenix battery holders I've come across have been of a good quality strong plastic, and I've never had any fear of them breaking.


Question: Do you think in ANY way that the battery holder in your TK41 will withstand (or is even close to being design and constructed) to withstand 25,000 battery changes? 

I purchased the TK41 with the intent of using it MANY years, and when I saw how the battery holder was constructed, and loading and unloading it multiple times, I realized there is no way this thing will ever withstand 25,000 load/unload cycles (actually, 50,000 unloads + loads when combined)

I requested how to get extra battery holders for 2 reasons:
1) Longevity of a usable light...
2) For faster reload of batteries when a set of batteries goes dead, and for what I primarily purchased this for, bear, etc. deterrence and a GOOD primary light to last for YEARS, I think speed loading of batteries and reliable battery holders is an absolute must as far as design and reliability goes...

I was in a bit of disbelief given the reputation of Fenix at the response I've gotten so far... And yes, the battery holder is probably 95% plastic, and I doubt, and it doe snot appear as it is high grade, last 10-yr., plastic before degrading...


----------



## Petawatts

Pandorum said:


> Why will loading and unloading the battery holder break it unless you are using excessive force?
> You need something more than just a flashlight if you are confronting a bear!


Do you think the plastic battery holder in the TK41 will withstand 25,000 loads/unloads?

Also, I have MUCH more equipment for the bears which I guarantee would put it down near instantly, but I don't want to hurt them, I just want to annoy them enough that they stay elsewhere, and "adjusting" their night vision when they come into my camp is a very good first-line deterrent in my opinion... And I don't think they like not being able to see very well at all...


----------



## Pandorum

Yes its possible. Where is the wear and tear? If its the high quality plastic Fenix claims, the only stress is from the force of the battery springs being compressed when changing batteries, which its designed to bear.

No one is going to need that many cycles.
Also the LEDs will go dim before you reach that much reloads.


----------



## samgab

I'm not interested in getting into a back and forth argument about it.
In my opinion your fears are unfounded. You're worrying and speculating about what _might _happen but with no basis.
You have no reason to conclude that the Fenix battery holder won't last that long. Just because other brand's products have failed, doesn't mean this will.
You're going on about the 25,000 loads/unloads... Don't worry, you won't live that long. Just use it, and if it breaks -which I don't think it will unless a deliberate attempt is made to break it, as it's held securely inside the torch most of the time - then return it under warranty and have it fixed or replaced. It's just a flashlight.

On the other hand, if you don't like it, sell it, and maybe buy a TK70 which is much brighter and has no battery holder for you to worry about.
Just be aware that Fenix has a very extensive testing process, with shock treatment, and dropping and thousands of button activations, and salt spray, and all kinds of abuse. 
If they don't pass it all they don't get through. They do this to random items off the assembly line.
I've never heard of anyone having a TK41 or TK45 or TK35 battery holder breaking.

As for your question about whether I think my battery holder will last (TK35, also plastic). Yes, I do. I have no reason to think otherwise. The track record of Fenix products I own has been superb.


----------



## Petawatts

firelord777 said:


> LED lifespans are measured like this: The amount of time it takes for the LED to decrease to 70% of its original output. 50,000 hours is a few years non-stop, so don't worry buddy, the LED still has it.


I did not question the LED, it's not even made by Fenix, I just brought up the issue of obtaining extra or replacement battery holders and my experience with Fenix Customer Service...

And *WOW*, what a seemingly critical reaction it received in here...


----------



## richpalm

_I_ would like to see Fenix parts easily available... I chewed up a bezel on the TK45 when I torched it off to swap emitters. I'd love to get a new one. Same with other parts.

Rich


----------



## Petawatts

richpalm said:


> _I_ would like to see Fenix parts easily available... I chewed up a bezel on the TK45 when I torched it off to swap emitters. I'd love to get a new one. Same with other parts. Rich


Called another company this past week, and NO, I have no interest in ANY lighting companies in ANY way, and inquired about a new tube because nearly unused, VERY fresh, 9-month old Energizer Alkalines had leaked and destroyed my former primary "big" light.
Their response regarding this light I've had 7-8 yrs, send it back, and we'll send you a brand new one free... That easy, and the way it should be with high end equipment people pay a premium for.


----------



## jtice

LOLOL i cant believe people are making a fuss about a battery holder that they are worried wont last 25 THOUSAND battery changes.
Thats equal to changing the batteries, EVERY DAY, for 68.5 YEARS !!!!
Seriously people? I dare one of you to tell me you will be using that same light even after 15 years.
Truth is, pretty much all the lights we have and buy have leds and parts that will outlast our interest in them before we move on to something better.


----------



## StandardBattery

I don't have one so I don't know what the quality of the holder is but...

1. Extra battery carriers should be available, for easier loading, and to have on hand if required for any reason such as failure. Sometimes they may get broken not from proper use but from user error. Anytime something is removable it can get lost, eaten by the dog, or just float away. 

2. It is not uncommon though when a product is new that there are no spare parts available, so it is very unfar to condem Fenix at this point. We'll see what's available in a few months. I recommend talking to a good Fenix dealer to get extra carriers, not Fenix directly.

3. Stocking up only works so well when the item is plastic. If the plastic has aging issues then the spare ones will become brittle as well. Hopefully the plastic is quite durable, even if it does not appear that way at this time.

Looks like a great light, I'm still on the fence because I really don't need it.


----------



## firelord777

Petawatts said:


> I did not question the LED, it's not even made by Fenix, I just brought up the issue of obtaining extra or replacement battery holders and my experience with Fenix Customer Service...
> 
> And *WOW*, what a seemingly critical reaction it received in here...


 
hehe, sorry man.

Regarding the battery holder,

My Fenix tk41's holder looks fine.

Last night, my brother was sitting down on the floor reading a book. The TK41 was at the top of the book shelf (1.5 meters!). As I reached for my 18650 charger, the TK41 was knocked over and went spiraling down. The 5 pound light hit my brother on his head. The part that hit him was the tailcap. All of a sudden, we see blood pouring out of his head. We were so scared, it wasn't even funny. We run to get towels and ice, but blood was literally pouring out!

Short story short, we went to the hospital at 2:30 a.m. and doctors put in 2 staples in his head. His wound seems fine now, no pain or anything, but man, imagine if it was a TK70.

Needless to say, I took all my lights off of there! 

Sorry for off topic, so, on the way to the hospital, my tk41 wouldn't turn on. In the hospital, i reinserted the batteries and found a small amount of electrolytes in one of the positive ends of the battery carrier. Wiped it off and the light lit up. Doctor saw the light, all 800 lumens of it, and said, wow, is that the light? No joking.

So now you guys know, better be careful where you leave these things, if you have pets, children or anything guys,

Just stay safe,

Best wishes, firelord777


----------



## fnsooner

I know where you can get an extra TK41 battery holder. It comes with a nice tube to keep it in so that it doesn't get broken. It's around $120.00 though.:wave:


Seriously though, I remember when the TK40 first came out. People were trying to get extra battery holders and I think they ran into the same thing. Not available.


----------



## samgab

fnsooner said:


> I know where you can get an extra TK41 battery holder. It comes with a nice tube to keep it in so that it doesn't get broken. It's around $120.00 though.:wave:


 
Noice.  Does it come with a spare emitter, lens, tailcap, and plastic case too? lol. A full set of spares for only $120! Great value.


----------



## Petawatts

g.p. said:


> I too use mine out in the woods, but I haven't encountered a bear this summer since getting my TK41. I've been wondering if the strobe or the turbo mode would work better? It's good to hear that turbo works, but if you get the chance to safely test the strobe, can you please post the results in this thread?
> I would love to have a spare holder ready and loaded up to go as well, but since I'm using Eneloops I just charge them regularly (since they apparently don't get memory from charging before they are completely dead).


I have 3 sets of Eneloops for mine, 1 set is the newer model that does the 1500 recharges and has a longer shelf life.

And yes, the strobe does work good on them in my opinion, and what I experienced.

After I ran one off last Sunday night, he went about 1/2 mile away, to the edge of the DEEP woods, and was blinking very atypically, I believe trying to gets his eyes back, and I was shining on him with turbo and he was looking, but when I turned on strobe, after a VERY short while, he wouldn't even look at it. Turned off strobe, and those eyes popped back up again. LOL... Deer seem to react similar also.


----------



## Norm

Lions Tigers and Bears Oh My!
All posts relating to bears have been deleted along with the associated bickering posts. Back on topic. - Norm


----------



## Petawatts

Norm said:


> Lions Tigers and Bears Oh My!
> All posts relating to bears have been deleted along with the associated bickering posts. Back on topic. - Norm


Hope I wasn't construed as bickering there m0d 

And thanks for cleaning this what used to be a thread up. :twothumbs

I brought up the matter of procuring and availability of extra battery holders, and mentioned my experience with Fenix Customer Service, and also mentioned a practical and actual use and application I was using this fine flashlight for, and I got seemingly attacked from all directions. <PUZZLED>

While most here are VERY helpful, I ran into some real abrasion in this thread, over simply trying to obtain what should be a very cheap and easily available battery holder for a very expensive flashlight by the standard of a huge majority of people... 

Some/Many would think a person nuts for spending $125 on a flashlight...

But then they really don't realize it can be far more than just a flashlight, it can be a weapon and device used for protection and tactical advantage (which I feel I've demonstrated in real testing, and in a very dangerous situation also), which, the Fenix line has proven to me to be very good for this, and I hope my practical use has given good use and application idea to others (and others have even indicated they think it a good application as well), but Fenix seems to be falling quite short IMO regarding parts availability... I'm trying to nudge this Customer Service issue along *FOR THE BETTERMENT OF ALL*, which, I could've just quietly did what I have to do, tell them whom I work for, and the possibility of what could well be their largest account if they could get it, but I chose a different route.

I did not buy the TK41 to be used as a toy or novelty, or so I could run around proclaiming to everyone that my <insert name of long round object which proves how much of a man a person is here> is bigger than yours...

ALSO, another thing I've realized about the TK41, is that Fenix could possibly very cheaply make an adapter that will allow the TK41 to run off of 2 x D-cell batteries in series.

To anyone who owns a TK41, or any other similar lights that use the 8xAA holders, put 2 x D-cells in it and see how well they fit, I believe that all that'd be needed is a simple adapter to run them in series instead of parallel... And I think being able to claim a light can run off AA's or D-cells would be a HUGE selling point. *ANYONE ELSE AGREE OR DISAGREE?*


----------



## DM51

Petawatts said:


> Hope I wasn't construed as bickering there m0d


​You WERE. In fact, you were the worst offender.




Petawatts said:


> thanks for cleaning this what used to be a thread up.


Most of the cleaning up involved removing your off-topic posts.​ 



Petawatts said:


> I brought up the matter of procuring and availability of extra battery holders, and also mentioned a practical and actual use, and I got seemingly attacked from all directions. I ran into some real abrasion in this thread <PUZZLED>


Why puzzled? You hijacked the thread with your spurious and unconvincing ideas. Other members were irritated by your interventions. That shouldn’t be too much of a surprise.




Petawatts said:


> it can be a weapon and device used for protection and tactical advantage ...


Off topic; not for discussion.




Petawatts said:


> I feel I've demonstrated in real testing ... in a very dangerous situation ... I hope my practical use has given good application idea to others ...


Your “demonstration” doesn’t seem to have convinced anyone; most think what you propose is a thoroughly bad idea. In any case, your theories do not belong here.




Petawatts said:


> *ANYONE ELSE AGREE OR DISAGREE? *


This is not your thread, and it is not a poll. 

Your continued participation in this thread is not recommended.


----------



## Petawatts

DM51 said:


> Your continued participation in this thread is not recommended.


 please delete my account if you will, I'm looking for how to delete it, but haven't found it just yet.

*[further comments deleted - Rule 8 violation]*


----------



## DM51

Petawatts said:


> please delete my account if you will, I'm looking for how to delete it, but haven't found it just yet.


We do not delete accounts.

We do, however, suspend them for Rule violations - as you have just discovered.


----------



## firelord777

DM51 said:


> We do not delete accounts.
> 
> We do, however, suspend them for Rule violations - as you have just discovered.



Do you usually suspend them temporarily or pemanantly?

Just curious.

Back on topic: Does anyone know how many amps is the XM-L in the Fenix TK41 being driven?


----------



## Paddy

I have some pics uploading right now, i don't think i have the right settings on my cam so they don't look great.
I noticed i have a squeeling noise coming from just below the buttons when it's on turbo. i've given all the batteries and the connector thing a wipe over and it's still doing it. Any idea if this is bad? Or is it just the high current running through.


----------



## firelord777

Paddy said:


> I have some pics uploading right now, i don't think i have the right settings on my cam so they don't look great.
> I noticed i have a squeeling noise coming from just below the buttons when it's on turbo. i've given all the batteries and the connector thing a wipe over and it's still doing it. Any idea if this is bad? Or is it just the high current running through.


 
My Fenix TK20 does that too. Its probably nothing.


----------



## CyberCT

firelord777 said:


> My Fenix TK20 does that too. Its probably nothing.



Two of my four LD20s do that also. I don't understand why though, and would love an explaination.


----------



## chanjyj

CyberCT said:


> Two of my four LD20s do that also. I don't understand why though, and would love an explaination.


 
PWM


----------



## samgab

chanjyj said:


> PWM


 
No, LD20s don't use PWM, they are constant current regulated, so that's not it...


----------



## Kilted

Not to beat a dead horse but for Fenix reliability have a look at the TK40 torture test: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...K40-Torture-Test.&highlight=tk40+torture+test

He lost the flashlight before it died.

=D~~Kilted


----------



## samgab

Kilted said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but for Fenix reliability have a look at the TK40 torture test: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...K40-Torture-Test.&highlight=tk40+torture+test
> 
> He lost the flashlight before it died.
> 
> =D~~Kilted


 
Fantastic link thanks for that, I hadn't stumbled across that one and found it very interesting reading. Well I guess that puts paid to concerns about damaging the TK41 battery holder by carefully taking it out to exchange cells and putting it back in again... I know, I know,  right?


----------



## 2100

Yeah...I have seen that TK40 torture test thread before.....but forgot about it. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CyberCT

samgab said:


> No, LD20s don't use PWM, they are constant current regulated, so that's not it...



I was under the impression that the LD20r4 did use PWM but the LD20r5 did not. Am I wrong about this? Sorry, off topic for a sec.


----------



## kj2

Got mine today too happy with it, only in the reflector there are very very much pits.
I say about 4-5 per led-reflector. I think it won't affect the beam, but Fenix has to do something about the finish of there reflectors.


----------



## samgab

CyberCT said:


> I was under the impression that the LD20r4 did use PWM but the LD20r5 did not. Am I wrong about this? Sorry, off topic for a sec.


 
Just to confirm: I've got the LD20 R4, and it definitely has no PWM.


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Got mine today too happy with it, only in the reflector there are very very much pits.
> I say about 4-5 per led-reflector. I think it won't affect the beam, but Fenix has to do something about the finish of there reflectors.


 
Can you provide a picture showing the pits?


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Can you provide a picture showing the pits?


Will try to get a pic from it tomorrow. 
I'm just back from the forest, shot some beam-shots there, will upload them tomorrow.


----------



## kj2

Here are some photos that I shot last night in the forest. It wasn't completely dark outside.


----------



## kj2

@samgab

Here are the pits I talked about:


----------



## samgab

Impressive forest shots! As for the pits...Mine seems to have some of the same sort of thing. It's not something I'm worrying about, just a part of the manufacturing process I expect. Are you very concerned about them?


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Impressive forest shots! As for the pits...Mine seems to have some of the same sort of thing. It's not something I'm worrying about, just a part of the manufacturing process I expect. Are you very concerned about them?


 Well, I don't think it will affect the beam. But Fenix has to improve the quality.

( Also with my TK70, the clicky of the On/Off button is different than the clicky of the mode switch. With the mode-switch I can hear a "click", but when I push the On/Off button, I hear almost noting.)


----------



## RCantor

How far away are the hotspots in those photos?


----------



## kj2

RCantor said:


> How far away are the hotspots in those photos?


 First photo; about 30meters. Second photo: about 100meters.

It really wasn't dark enough IMO. Upcoming Friday I'll take my TK70 for another trip to the forest around mid-night.
Going to test it on a straight road, with 600meters further away, a road sign.
Will let know, how the TK70 does it on that road. 

But it is ridiculously bright


----------



## firelord777

Wow! These things are impressive aren't they? At least we know a burgler taking a full blast from your light will render his vision unusable haha.


----------



## samgab

firelord777 said:


> Wow! These things are impressive aren't they? At least we know a burgler taking a full blast from your light will render his vision unusable haha.


 
Yeah, and this thing on the alternating frequency strobe at full 2200 lumens is like being assaulted. It would seriously trigger fits in those with epilepsy I think...


----------



## richpalm

firelord777 said:


> Wow! These things are impressive aren't they? At least we know a burgler taking a full blast from your light will render his vision unusable haha.



Not here. His _life_ would be unusable.


----------



## regulation

kj2 said:


> It really wasn't dark enough IMO. Upcoming Friday I'll take my TK70 for another trip to the forest around mid-night.
> Going to test it on a straight road, with 600meters further away, a road sign.
> Will let know, how the TK70 does it on that road.
> 
> But it is ridiculously bright



waiting for your pictures from next trip, kj2.

i really like seeing these pictures while using the flashlight in the wild.


----------



## kj2

regulation said:


> waiting for your pictures from next trip, kj2.
> 
> i really like seeing these pictures while using the flashlight in the wild.


 Sorry to say, but on my next trip my camera-man won't go with me. So I can only type about how it was
and how it looked.


----------



## Paddy

I have pics of the TK [email protected] about 750-800m but the camera doesn't do it justice.
Any tips on getting the beam to be able to show up?
I have a Digital SLR type camera (panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38) and i can't seem to get the light to show that good.
Another feature i found that the TK70 has that the 45 doesn't is that when turbo mode runs out it drops to the setting below instead of staying on turbo but just showing high like the 45 does.
Also anyone else having the squeeling issue when on turbo mode?
it's bugging me as to what could be causing it.


----------



## samgab

Paddy: Set the camera to manual mode, use a high-ish ISO, and overexpose the shot, that is use a wide aperture and a long exposure time. That should show the beam up well. You might have to try a few shutter speeds to get it right. a tripod would help.

The time when it (TK70) drops from Turbo to High is when the batteries are roughly at about the right voltage to recharge, so I find that really useful.

My first dud unit squealed when it did work. My new one doesn't usually. It squealed a bit when I was trying to run 3 x alkalines, and I think at one point when the power in the NiMHs was running low.
I took it apart and carefully cleaned every contact point: the silver non anodised part, and I don't know if that was what helped, but there seems to be no squealing on any level now (most of the time).
Edit: I just turned it on high now, and there was a slight hiss for a second which faded away to nothing.
I think the noise is something to do with the high current levels... Just for a test, try fulling charging your batteries, and cleaning all the contact points, then reassemble, and turn it on Turbo, and let us know if it hisses/squeals straight away when turned on then, or if it goes away and comes back when the battery charge starts to reduce. And maybe put up a short youtube video just showing the noise, the volume and tone if possible?


----------



## jtice

Just got mine 
I think my D nimhs need topped off, they would only run it on turbo for about 5 minutes intervals before kicking down a level.
Yes, Mine squeals on turbo also, I think its fairly common for this much current draw, others have said theirs squeals also.
I LOVE the 4 output levels, really makes this light so much more usable, the 20 lumen low is awesome, run for 7 days like that, cant beat that.
Nice to have a light that can do that, or startle/blind someone a few hundred yards away too.
Hope to have beamshots over the weekend.
Yes the light is long, but it is balanced pretty well, and being smaller diameter than the Olights its easier to hold.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> First photo; about 30meters. Second photo: about 100meters.
> 
> It really wasn't dark enough IMO. Upcoming Friday I'll take my TK70 for another trip to the forest around mid-night.
> Going to test it on a straight road, with 600meters further away, a road sign.
> Will let know, how the TK70 does it on that road.
> 
> But it is ridiculously bright



Just got back from the forest  and, DAMN!  I love my TK70 even more.
On the straight road, about 600meters long, everything looked like it was daytime 
The road-sign at the end, I could see clearly.


----------



## xed888

Paddy, any updates about the squealing issue? I read a similar post on a German forum about it as well and was wondering if this was wide-spread ( the squealing, that is )


----------



## 2100

Just a question that I have not seen being asked before. What's the PWM freq of the TK70. If there is no hard data (eg using the camera to take pictures of the PWM frequency via the dots), an estimation would be useful too.


----------



## xed888

is there PWM on it at all? I didn't realise that. assume it would be current controlled. BTW, have you got yours yet, 2100?


----------



## HKJ

I would estimate no pwm, it is a current controlled light.


----------



## xed888

HKJ said:


> I would estimate no pwm, it is a current controlled light.


 
ah HKJ! any updates on your torches?


----------



## HKJ

xed888 said:


> ah HKJ! any updates on your torches?



Still at the custom office :sigh:


----------



## xed888

sorry to hear. Hate waiting too


----------



## jtice

I noticed on mine that it squealed when I first tested it, but my nimh cells were not fully charged, it would only hold turbo for about 5 minutes.
After topping off the cells it holds turbo just find and the squealing went away.


----------



## Satanta

Preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1uCdpXluFw

$30 pre-order Amazon.

Too rich for my blood but there ya go.


----------



## gopajti

SR92 vs TK70 vs LLX21 beamshots
http://www.taschenlampen-test.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=108


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> SR92 vs TK70 vs LLX21 beamshots
> http://www.taschenlampen-test.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=108


 I say; TK70 wins


----------



## HKJ

kj2 said:


> I say; TK70 wins


 
Depends on what you look for SR92 has warmer and wider beam. TK70 has more throw.


----------



## kj2

HKJ said:


> Depends on what you look for SR92 has warmer and wider beam. TK70 has more throw.


 I like throw


----------



## xed888

I do like the SR92's spill though.


----------



## samgab

As the batteries wear out, the squealing starts to happen on Turbo only. With freshly charged cells there is no sound. The squeal is more of a hiss. It's something to do with the high current I believe. And it seems to emanate from just underneath the switch area. There's no PWM.


----------



## StandardBattery

gopajti said:


> SR92 vs TK70 vs LLX21 beamshots
> http://www.taschenlampen-test.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=108


 
Wow the X21 is pretty cool it does a great job. They have that beam focused really well, it's got some ugly tint though.

Overall I like the TK70, but it really is a monster.


----------



## iron potato

man this torch is huge ! 2k Lumens ! 

but I think I rather stay for awhile, wait for newer better LED for my collection :naughty:


----------



## bighest

StandardBattery said:


> Wow the X21 is pretty cool it does a great job. They have that beam focused really well, it's got some ugly tint though.
> 
> Overall I like the TK70, but it really is a monster.


 
check out this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H9AuhJVfYw

i always wondered how the x21 did against the TK70 over long range.


----------



## bighest

double post


----------



## monkeyboy

Got mine today woohoo!

Observations:
It throttles down from turbo to high when the batteries start to get low. I'm using some old titanium 12000mAh (4D) which are not in the best condition and there's still quite a bit of capacity left when it starts throttling. I far as I can tell, the throttling has nothing to do with heat but only to do with the state of the batteries. I'm sure that with new cells in good condition, you would get most of the charge out of the cells before it starts throttling.

I've also tried a custom 4s2p sanyo XX battery pack in a tk50 tube. Obviously this has more voltage drop because it starts throttling even sooner.

I've ordered some Ultrafire LiFePo4 32600 for use in the TK50 tube.


----------



## scaramanga

got my TK21 U2 today, just wondering if this thing will take RCR 123? your inputs are highly appreciated guys. Thanks


----------



## subwoofer

scaramanga said:


> got my TK21 U2 today, just wondering if this thing will take RCR 123? your inputs are highly appreciated guys. Thanks


 
Fenix say NO.

Even if it was OK, you won't be able to fit two protected RCR123 cells, as the TK21 battery tube is pretty short and won't even take some protected 18650s, however as it has built in protection, you can happily use unprotected 18650s.


----------



## bbb74

Got my TK41 today, from Amazon.com as I had a voucher to use up. Buttons work fine. A bit green in 10 lumens low mode, but tint is perfectly fine in medium and above. In high and turbo its very white.

Boy can this thing throw!!! Brings a big smile to my face. Even in low mode it throws amazingly well (not particularly brightly) but the hotspot is so tight it still manages to throw that a fair way...


----------



## scaramanga

subwoofer said:


> Fenix say NO.
> 
> Even if it was OK, you won't be able to fit two protected RCR123 cells, as the TK21 battery tube is pretty short and won't even take some protected 18650s, however as it has built in protection, you can happily use unprotected 18650s.


 
Okay thanks, man.


----------



## jtice

Took some additional beamshots today.
You can find all my other beamshots here. http://jtice.smugmug.com/LightingEquipment/Beamshots


----------



## kj2

Thanks for the pics


----------



## bromley

Just wondered... has anyone who is unhappy with the tint of their TK21/TK41/TK70 swapped the emitter out for a neutral/warm XM-L? Provided you can get into the head it could be a worthwhile mod...


----------



## CyberCT

Just an update to my TK41 runtimes. I have 8 Maha Imedion 2400 MAH batteries and 32 Sanyo Eneloops. I also have the Maha MC-9000 charger, which shows the MAH rating of each battery after a "break-in" test. I did this same test with my Imedions and Eneloops. All of which have been cycled over 10 times since purchase before the break-in. I chose the best eneloops of the bunch, the top performing eight that had over 2,000 MAH read from that charger. And the only eight Imedions, which 6 out of 8 came out over 2,300 MAH but under 2,400 MAH. I ran the TK41 on turbo mode, under luke warm water, more toward the cool side, to keep the light cool under turbo. In air, the TK41 gets very hot if left on turbo. With my water test, the TK41 head wasn't hot at all, just luke warm like the water temp. Once the light dropped down to high from turbo, I recorded the time:

Eneloops: 1:31 = 91 minutes
Imedions: 1:43 = 103 minutes

The eight Eneloops averaged 2,015.6 MAH each and the eight Imedions averaged 2,305.4 MAH each.

So for battery capacity, the Eneloops were 87.4% the capacity of the Imedions. The inverse: the Imedions were 114.4% the capacity of the Eneloops.
For runtimes, the Eneloops were 88.3% the runtime of the Imedions. The inverse: the Imedions were 113.2% the runtime of the Eneloops.

Either way, I have no idea where Fenix got their runtimes for the TK41. Any ideas?


----------



## subwoofer

CyberCT said:


> The eight Eneloops averaged 2,015.6 MAH each and the eight Imedions averaged 2,305.4 MAH each.
> 
> Either way, I have no idea where Fenix got their runtimes for the TK41. Any ideas?


 
Fenix state they used 2500mah batteries and tested in a lab (and that results will vary). If they have real 2500mAh+ batteries and if they don't put in in cooling water like you did (which might reduce running temperatures, increase efficiencies and actually increase output so reducing runtime - maybe...).


----------



## bbb74

CyberCT said:


> Either way, I have no idea where Fenix got their runtimes for the TK41. Any ideas?


 

Thankyou for this test, I had really wanted to know this!! Good idea to use water cooling.

In answer to your question, Fenix use the ansi standard for testing, which unfortunately rates runtime until the torch hits *10%* of its original output. Wheras your test stopped the clock when it fell out of regulation in turbo and dropped to high. Its great that some manufacturers are using the ansi standard because it means generally their results can be directly compared (no ridiculous claims). Its a shame ansi use 10% though instead of 50% which would be more reasonable for regulated lights. But that's what fenix is stuck with if it wants to use ansi. You just have to know you need to chop some of the runtime off. I'd rather they use ansi than not, because you know what you're getting and can compare between manufacturers.


----------



## finn

Broke in the tk21 today with some 3.5" 18x00 magnums. The 3.5s have pointless, asinine recoil, and there was absolutely no sign of problems from the light or the cr123s. It's a durable little light.


----------



## subwoofer

bbb74 said:


> Thankyou for this test, I had really wanted to know this!! Good idea to use water cooling.
> 
> In answer to your question, Fenix use the ansi standard for testing, which unfortunately rates runtime until the torch hits *10%* of its original output. Wheras your test stopped the clock when it fell out of regulation in turbo and dropped to high. Its great that some manufacturers are using the ansi standard because it means generally their results can be directly compared (no ridiculous claims). Its a shame ansi use 10% though instead of 50% which would be more reasonable for regulated lights. But that's what fenix is stuck with if it wants to use ansi. You just have to know you need to chop some of the runtime off. I'd rather they use ansi than not, because you know what you're getting and can compare between manufacturers.



bbb74, thanks for pointing that out. It makes complete sense now.

As 10% is the cut off point, manufacturers could design their gradual ramp down as the battery power reduces such that the ansi runtime looks better than it is. IF regulated lights step down earlier to a level still above 10%, then it could be a deceptive figure.

Perhaps the ansi standard should include one for regulated lights and this being the point at which it drops to a lower output.

When Fenix state an ansi runtime of 2 hrs on the turbo output (800lm) I would prefer them to state how long turbo can be maintained, then you really know how long you will get that 800lm for.


----------



## subwoofer

duplicate post


----------



## Riku

Hi Guys!

I'm a little dissapointed. When I finally got my tk70 it would only stay on turbo for a good ten seconds and go down to low within a minute. I tried two different sets of fully charged LSD Nimhs and it was the same every time. Perhaps a faulty driver? Anyway, I sent it back and will hopefully recieve a replacement soon. Anyome else having similar troubbles? Problems aside it seems to be a killer flashligt!

Riku


----------



## hwc

subwoofer said:


> As 10% is the cut off point, manufacturers could design their gradual ramp down as the battery power reduces such that the ansi runtime looks better than it is. IF regulated lights step down earlier to a level still above 10%, then it could be a deceptive figure.


 
What you are talking about is really a design philosophy more than a testing issue, isn't it? There's no free lunch. There's only "x" amount of juice in a set of batteries. On a regulated light, you use that juice to provide more constant output to about 50% brightness and then the rapidly rising current draw finishes off the charge and the light drops almost immediately to 10% or just shuts off. On an unregulated light, you are allowing the light output to fall, but exetending run time (at least at some low level of light). I can think of perfectly valid applications for both design philosophies.


----------



## strettcher

Riku said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm a little dissapointed. When I finally got my tk70 it would only stay on turbo for a good ten seconds and go down to low within a minute. I tried two different sets of fully charged LSD Nimhs and it was the same every time. Perhaps a faulty driver? Anyway, I sent it back and will hopefully recieve a replacement soon. Anyome else having similar troubbles? Problems aside it seems to be a killer flashligt!
> 
> Riku


 
10 second turbo mode is horrible. you just changed my mind.


----------



## 2100

strettcher said:


> 10 second turbo mode is horrible. you just changed my mind.


 
There are many who don't have that trouble. Just ask the shop to test first before sending out and it should be all ok.

Read that some TK21 also have this "issue".


----------



## Richub

The TK21 only has this issue with lesser quality 18650's. On CR123a's, my TK31 works perfectly.

And remember: The TK70 requires high quality Ni-Mh rechargable D cells, get them with at least 8000 Mah. 
Using alkalines will get you these pityful runtimes. They aren't made for high current draw devices.


----------



## Riku

strettcher said:


> 10 second turbo mode is horrible. you just changed my mind.



Well, I just called the dealer and they are exchanging my tk70 for a new one. He said they have sold lots of tk70s and only one more from the same batch as mine have had the problem. No need for you to change your mind. It's a great light for sure.

Riku


----------



## 2100

Richub said:


> The TK21 only has this issue with lesser quality 18650's. On CR123a's, my TK31 works perfectly..


 
Yeah, sorry for not explaining more in detail...lest people misunderstand. It's like some of those regulated budgetlights (esp triple XM-Ls, high drain) with low-voltage cut-off. Use some lousy cells and you can have enough sag that triggers the LV cut-off and you have no light. Then people blame the light. I posted more details in the TK70 main thread, someone seems to be spamming youtube vids with Fenix in it and inadvertently trying to damage Fenix's reputation.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> ...inadvertently trying to damage Fenix's reputation.


 
"inadvertently trying to damage"... Isn't that a contradiction in terms? 
Do you mean they are deliberately trying to damage Fenix's reputation, or are they inadvertently damaging it?
I'm not being a Grammar nazi, just trying to understand what you're saying there.


----------



## 2100

samgab said:


> "inadvertently trying to damage"... Isn't that a contradiction in terms?
> Do you mean they are deliberately trying to damage Fenix's reputation, or are they inadvertently damaging it?
> I'm not being a Grammar nazi, just trying to understand what you're saying there.



Haha...i get what you mean. I guess I should say inadvertently/unintentionally damaging the reputation of the TK70 or something. Especially with the strong choice of words and overreaction from the guy.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> Haha...i get what you mean. I guess I should say inadvertently/unintentionally damaging the reputation of the TK70 or something. Especially with the strong choice of words and overreaction from the guy.


 
Yeah, of course, those of us who own the TK70 know it's all FUD. Any good set of NiMH D cells and it goes for over an hour on Turbo. One or two people got faulty items... it happens, but it's being rectified under warranty.


----------



## Hevison

Hi I'm new to CPF, and this is my first post, i just got a tk21 u2 and i too am only getting about 40mins on brand new panasonic 18650 3100ma. Im waiting on an a sanyo 18650, 2600ma 18650, the guy selling them to me is a chemical scientist and reckons the lower current will maintain a higher voltage for longer,,, well see...


----------



## vujk

I got my tk41 in. Pretty sweet light. Tint is white. buttons work well. Is it normal on these to have a ring around the outside of the hotspot? It looks like >Bright Hotspot>Dimmer Hotspot>Brighter ring outer edges of hotspot>Flood.


----------



## Raybo

Riku said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm a little dissapointed. When I finally got my tk70 it would only stay on turbo for a good ten seconds and go down to low within a minute. I tried two different sets of fully charged LSD Nimhs and it was the same every time. Perhaps a faulty driver? Anyway, I sent it back and will hopefully recieve a replacement soon. Anyome else having similar troubbles? Problems aside it seems to be a killer flashligt!
> 
> Riku



No problems here.
My copy of the TK70 works more than fine using Tenergy 8000mAH LSD's that I charged when I first recieved the light. I have had the same set of cells in the light since day one and it has not dropped a mode after using the light off/on for lots of run time.

Might have to do with the cells or charger?


----------



## Raybo

samgab said:


> Yeah, of course, those of us who own the TK70 know it's all FUD. Any good set of NiMH D cells and it goes for over an hour on Turbo. One or two people got faulty items... it happens, but it's being rectified under warranty.



I agree.


----------



## Riku

Raybo said:


> No problems here.
> My copy of the TK70 works more than fine using Tenergy 8000mAH LSD's that I charged when I first recieved the light. I have had the same set of cells in the light since day one and it has not dropped a mode after using the light off/on for lots of run time.
> 
> Might have to do with the cells or charger?



The cells are fine. The dealer confirmed that the problem was in the torch. Sadly the replacement I got died after about 15 minutes of use. I'm now on my third tk70 and I've been using it for more than a week and this one seems to work as expected so I'm happy now. The throw is very impressive!

Riku


----------



## csmyth3025

This is my first post to this group, so please bear with me.

My question is in regard to the Fenix TK-41. Specifically, has anyone purchased this model and how does it perform?

I have a particular work-related use for a flashlight with a long and bright "throw". I'm a night shift sewage plant operator and I use my flashilght for routine inspections. These inspections occur frequently throughout my shift. The use of my flashlight is normally limited to 30-90 seconds of illumination at a time when checking inaccessible valves, pipe vaults and tank interiors. These inspections require good spot illumination to a distance of 10-20 ft.

I've been looking at the 3W 2-D Maglite. One of the reasons I'm restricting my search to 2-D flashlights is that this size fits snugly in the ruler pocket of the Carhart bib overalls that I wear at work. This makes the flashlight easily accessible and, at the same time, it keeps my pockets clear for various small hand tools and other items I normally carry.

I realize that I could purchase a 3W 2-D Maglite for $25-$30. What I need to know is whether the Fenix TK-41 will provide a brighter spot at 10-20 ft than a focused Maglite. I don't mind spending an extra $100 for a superior flashlight. This is a work tool for me and, as such, I've found that performance and quality trumps price.

BTW I already use a voltage regulated 8-AA battery rack for my 2-D flashlight. This after-market up-grade maintains a consistant light out-put until my batteries are nearly exhausted - at which time the flashlight will start blinking. This AA rack is similar to the type used in the TK-41.

Chris


----------



## T-roc87

Hey Chris,
I would almost be concerned at 10-20 feet away the fenix tk 41 would be to bright on turbo but you can always use a lower level. It would also blow the mag out of the water for brightness, throw and spill. Heres a great link to see the beam of the tk 41http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=170&scene=1&mode=0 . The orginal Fenix tk40 was put through a torture test and survived. It was lost in a mud puddle before it could be broken to the point it no longer worked. So the tk41 for the price is a great light and fenix quality overall has been pretty good. I have owned two fenix flashlights and enjoy both of them


----------



## vujk

I tried to capture the ring on my tk41. This is shot about 5 feet away on a blue wall. I can see the ring at about 15 feet. It is somewhat annoying shining it on the ground in front of you. using it for distance throw it doesn't bother me. Is this ring normal due to the smooth reflector? Or do I need to try to get a replacement? 





[/IMG]


----------



## csmyth3025

T-roc87 said:


> Hey Chris,
> I would almost be concerned at 10-20 feet away the fenix tk 41 would be to bright on turbo but you can always use a lower level. It would also blow the mag out of the water for brightness, throw and spill. Heres a great link to see the beam of the tk 41http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=170&scene=1&mode=0 . The orginal Fenix tk40 was put through a torture test and survived. It was lost in a mud puddle before it could be broken to the point it no longer worked. So the tk41 for the price is a great light and fenix quality overall has been pretty good. I have owned two fenix flashlights and enjoy both of them


Thanks for that link. I didn't know such useful sites existed on the net. The ability to compare the 3W 2-D LED Maglite with the Fenix TK-41 using "real world" lighting situations is invaluable to me.

The images of the lighting levels and characteristics of different flashlights is much more informative than the lumen and "throw" numbers usually offered. Especially useful is the inclusion of both "vault" and "corridor" lighting images, since I find myself in both types of surroundings depending on where I am in the plant. These types of work areas, whether they be piping tunnels or enclosed tankage areas, are usually minimally lit to save energy.

I suspect that I wouldn't the turbo setting on the Fenix TK-41 in any forseeable circumstance. The low setting (10 lm) would be sufficient for close-in work like reading nameplate data, the medium setting (108 lm) should be good for medium work such as checking for leaks and valve settings, and the high setting (335 lm) seems well suited for longer views such as checking the surface of tanks for floating scum, etc. Being able to cycle through these settings with a clickable switch on the side is a great benefit to me since I use my flashlight with an underhand carry rather than overhand.

Chris


----------



## csmyth3025

As a follow-up on my original inquiry, I'm happy to say that I ordered my Fenix TK-41 right after my last post and received it about two weeks ago. I'm very impressed with the quality of its construction and its performance.

As I mentioned earlier, most of my inspections are at close proximity in dimly lit areas. I had been using a (self) modified Duracell heavy duty industrial flashlight with a 1-watt LED element. This flashlight was adequate for this type of close inspection. As it turns out, the Fenix TK-41 low setting produces almost the same beam (slightly better, actually) as the Duracell. My problem was that I needed a brighter beam for the more infrequent longer distance spot illumination that my work sometimes requires. I was looking for a flashlight that could provide this type of occasional brighter illumination without needlessly burning up batteries for a constantly bright beam which I didn't need for most routine inspections.

The TK-41 serves my needs perfectly. The medium and high settings provide plenty of illumination when I need it, but I can use it most of the time on low setting for close-in inspections. I highly recommend it for operating personnel who perform equipment inspections in an industrial setting.

I should mention that because of the difference in construction between the TK-41 and the Duracell flashlight, I've wrapped the barrel of the TK-41 with 4 layers of carpet tape (overwrapped with electrical tape) to increase its diameter so it fits snugly in the ruler pocket of my Carharts. This prevents the flashlight from sliding out of the ruler pocket while I'm climbing (over piping or up ladders), squatting down to operate valves close to the floor, etc.

The input that the members here have provided has been invaluable in helping me choose just the right flashlight for my needs.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Chidwack

csmyth3025 said:


> As a follow-up on my original inquiry, I'm happy to say that I ordered my Fenix TK-41 right after my last post and received it about two weeks ago. I'm very impressed with the quality of its construction and its performance.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, most of my inspections are at close proximity in dimly lit areas. I had been using a (self) modified Duracell heavy duty industrial flashlight with a 1-watt LED element. This flashlight was adequate for this type of close inspection. As it turns out, the Fenix TK-41 low setting produces almost the same beam (slightly better, actually) as the Duracell. My problem was that I needed a brighter beam for the more infrequent longer distance spot illumination that my work sometimes requires. I was looking for a flashlight that could provide this type of occasional brighter illumination without needlessly burning up batteries for a constantly bright beam which I didn't need for most routine inspections.
> 
> The TK-41 serves my needs perfectly. The medium and high settings provide plenty of illumination when I need it, but I can use it most of the time on low setting for close-in inspections. I highly recommend it for operating personnel who perform equipment inspections in an industrial setting.
> 
> I should mention that because of the difference in construction between the TK-41 and the Duracell flashlight, I've wrapped the barrel of the TK-41 with 4 layers of carpet tape (overwrapped with electrical tape) to increase its diameter so it fits snugly in the ruler pocket of my Carharts. This prevents the flashlight from sliding out of the ruler pocket while I'm climbing (over piping or up ladders), squatting down to operate valves close to the floor, etc.
> 
> The input that the members here have provided has been invaluable in helping me choose just the right flashlight for my needs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris




I'm glad you are enjoying your TK41. I become more and more impressed with mine with each passing day. It's a great light that fills multiple needs.


----------



## HIDC

Do you guys with the TK70 find imperfections on the reflector? Give the price of the light, I'd expect it to be flawless, yet on both TK70 I have, the reflector has one or two bumps. The TK60, 50 and 41 are completely flawless in comparison.


----------



## kj2

HIDC said:


> Do you guys with the TK70 find imperfections on the reflector? Give the price of the light, I'd expect it to be flawless, yet on both TK70 I have, the reflector has one or two bumps. The TK60, 50 and 41 are completely flawless in comparison.


I have the same on mine TK70. And on mine TK41, nothing to find.


----------



## Sceme

I sent my Fenix TK70 to the Fenix service due to the problem that it drops from turbo to high in few seconds and then to medium. I'm using 10000mAh NiMh Ansmann rechargeable batteries. They tested it and send it back and said there's nothing wrong with the light itself. The problem, or more like a feature is the brand new batteries. NiMh batteries don't reach their full capasity in the few first charges. They told me to fully recharge the batteries and then run them empty couple times. That should fix the problem.


----------



## shipwreck

Sceme said:


> I sent my Fenix TK70 to the Fenix service due to the problem that it drops from turbo to high in few seconds and then to medium. I'm using 10000mAh NiMh Ansmann rechargeable batteries. They tested it and send it back and said there's nothing wrong with the light itself. The problem, or more like a feature is the brand new batteries. NiMh batteries don't reach their full capasity in the few first charges. They told me to fully recharge the batteries and then run them empty couple times. That should fix the problem.



I posted it on another TK70 thread. BUt I ran mine dry a few times and recharged them. I went from 35 min with the new batteries (I was told that they were about 80% charged) to 55 min and eventually to 78 minutes... This was with 20 min Turbo sessions,with 20 min in between to cool off.

Maybe there is something to that...

I've just accepted 78 min after someone else told me 85 min was their max. Maybe it will get better, but I've quit draining and recharging. I can only do it on weekends, as this is the only time I can stick around long enough to keep an eye off the charger and pull the batteries off when done.

Also, since these types of batteries discharge on their own just sitting there - the only way to really do a test is soon after they come off the charger...


----------



## shipwreck

subwoofer said:


> bbb74, thanks for pointing that out. It makes complete sense now.
> 
> As 10% is the cut off point, manufacturers could design their gradual ramp down as the battery power reduces such that the ansi runtime looks better than it is. IF regulated lights step down earlier to a level still above 10%, then it could be a deceptive figure.
> 
> Perhaps the ansi standard should include one for regulated lights and this being the point at which it drops to a lower output.
> 
> When Fenix state an ansi runtime of 2 hrs on the turbo output (800lm) I would prefer them to state how long turbo can be maintained, then you really know how long you will get that 800lm for.



Ok, this makes sense now. 1 hr and 50 min may be the entire time on IF started at turbo. Now I do not feel so bad that I can only get 78min on turbo.


----------



## CyberCT

Fenix also states a runtime on "turbo" of 2 hours 10 minutes for the TK41. From using Eneloops to Imedions (2000 mah to 2300 mah) I find this impossible. Feix says they use 2500 mah batteries for thier runtime tests. For eneloops, turbo mode lasts 1 hour 31 minutes. For Imedions, turbo mode lasts 1 hours 43 minutes. Of course, when I say "turbo lasts" it is how long turbo mode is on until the flashlight steps down to "high" mode. So 200 more mah, using this analysis, will NOT yield 2 hours 10 minutes. IT should yield something like 1 hour 50 minutes.

So that 10% cutoff would make sense with the TK70 also, which is supposed to be the ANSI standard. Dumb if you ask me. Turbo mode runtime is supposed to be the runtime of turbo until it steps down to high in my book.


----------



## Chidwack

CyberCT said:


> Fenix also states a runtime on "turbo" of 2 hours 10 minutes for the TK41. From using Eneloops to Imedions (2000 mah to 2300 mah) I find this impossible. Feix says they use 2500 mah batteries for thier runtime tests. For eneloops, turbo mode lasts 1 hour 31 minutes. For Imedions, turbo mode lasts 1 hours 43 minutes. Of course, when I say "turbo lasts" it is how long turbo mode is on until the flashlight steps down to "high" mode. So 200 more mah, using this analysis, will NOT yield 2 hours 10 minutes. IT should yield something like 1 hour 50 minutes.
> 
> So that 10% cutoff would make sense with the TK70 also, which is supposed to be the ANSI standard. Dumb if you ask me. Turbo mode runtime is supposed to be the runtime of turbo until it steps down to high in my book.



This is very similar to what I have found from my TK41. With eneloops I get about 1.5 hours. The best burn time I have been able to get is about 1 hour and 50 minutes when using Powerex 2700 batteries. Not a big problem because I have lots of AA NiMh batteries. Not getting the burn time that is advertised is about the only complaint I have with the TK41. I really love this light.


----------



## shipwreck

CyberCT said:


> mode runtime is supposed to be the runtime of turbo until it steps down to high in my book.



I agree, and that's what I thought it was when I bought it. Oh well...


----------



## Maynor

Richub said:


> The TK21 only has this issue with lesser quality 18650's. On CR123a's, my TK31 works perfectly.
> 
> And remember: The TK70 requires high quality Ni-Mh rechargable D cells, get them with at least 8000 Mah.
> Using alkalines will get you these pityful runtimes. They aren't made for high current draw devices.



Rich,

Do you use source from a local store for 800 mAh Ni-Mh d cells or online. I can't find anything locally for mine and was wondering what a good online source was. 

Locally, I'm finding D cell Ni-Mh for about $5 a battery (HF) but not for an 8000 mAh model.

Thanks


----------



## shipwreck

You can get a 4 pack of Tenergy nimh d batteries for like $28.99


----------



## Maynor

Thanks shipwreck. Ding a search for them now.


----------



## shipwreck

I'd have posted the link, but we aren't allowed to...


----------



## Maynor

LOL. No problem. Figured as much. The point in the right direction helped.


----------



## Maynor

LOL. No problem. Figured as much. The point in the right direction helped.


----------



## Maynor

Duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## DM51

shipwreck said:


> I'd have posted the link, but we aren't allowed to...


Links are permitted as long as they are in response to a genuine enquiry, rather than gratuitously posted for advertising purposes. 
EBay links are discouraged, as they quickly expire and become invalid and useless. 
Links to generic far eastern dealer sites are not permitted.
Dealer discussions belong in CPFMP.


----------



## DaveTen

T-roc87 said:


> Hey Chris,I would almost be concerned at 10-20 feet away the fenix tk 41 would be to bright on turbo but you can always use a lower level. It would also blow the mag out of the water for brightness, throw and spill. Heres a great link to see the beam of the tk 41http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=170&scene=1&mode=0 . The orginal Fenix tk40 was put through a torture test and survived. It was lost in a mud puddle before it could be broken to the point it no longer worked. So the tk41 for the price is a great light and fenix quality overall has been pretty good. I have owned two fenix flashlights and enjoy both of them


Thanks for the link. I also use this site when chose my light.


----------



## Maynor

HIDC said:


> Do you guys with the TK70 find imperfections on the reflector? Give the price of the light, I'd expect it to be flawless, yet on both TK70 I have, the reflector has one or two bumps. The TK60, 50 and 41 are completely flawless in comparison.



No imperfections in my case. Seems almost flawless.


----------



## REVMACHINE

So perhaps this isnt the best place to post this but I have a TK35 I loved. I even bought 2 new ones to give as Xmas gifts.
The battery carrier is super broken on mine now and My attempts to fix it has been unsuccessful.
Anyone know how or where I can get a replacement battery carrier portion for TK35?
Thanks


----------



## kj2

REVMACHINE said:


> So perhaps this isnt the best place to post this but I have a TK35 I loved. I even bought 2 new ones to give as Xmas gifts.
> The battery carrier is super broken on mine now and My attempts to fix it has been unsuccessful.
> Anyone know how or where I can get a replacement battery carrier portion for TK35?
> Thanks


 I say; email Fenix. Or go to your (local) dealer.


----------



## shipwreck

yes, check with a dealer - the one you got the light from first to start with...


----------



## CyberCT

Something interesting I came accross, the TK70 on high mode (930 lumens) puts out more light than the TK41 on turbo (800 lumens), and uses less current (TK70: 1,930 mah; TK41: 2,234 mah) while doing so. Look at the graphs posted by HKJ here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-TK70-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-TK41-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots

I guess that because even though the XML can be driven twice as hard as the XPG, the higher it is being driven past the 50% mark, the less efficient it becomes. So the TK70 driving 3 XMLs at 643.3 mah (1,930 mah from the driver / 3 LEDs) is more efficient than the TK41 driving 1 XML at 2,234 mah, while providing more light. And the TK70 can be run on 3 batteries and the head does not get hot at all running on high mode while the head of the TK41 does get hot running on turbo. And the TK70 will last twice as long as the TK41 on high mode too.


----------



## HKJ

CyberCT said:


> Something interesting I came accross, the TK70 on high mode (930 lumens) puts out more light than the TK41 on turbo (800 lumens), and uses less current (TK70: 1,930 mah; TK41: 2,234 mah) while doing so.



There is two factors:
1) Efficiency of led is higher at low current, you can find a curve in the data sheet.
2) The TK70 is never and probably uses a higher bin led.

There is also a third factor, but I do not believe it affects my measurements:
Temperature: a led has less output at higher temperature.


----------



## CyberCT

HKJ, using 3 vs 4 batteries in the TK70 should not affect the current driven to the LED by the driver, correct? The only thing affected is the load on the batteries.

Both the TK70 and TK41 both use the XML-T6 binned LEDs though. Unless you mean the T6 LEDs picked by Fenix for the TK70 are at the top range of the T6 class, right below the U2 class.


----------



## HKJ

CyberCT said:


> HKJ, using 3 vs 4 batteries in the TK70 should not affect the current driven to the LED by the driver, correct? The only thing affected is the load on the batteries.



Yes, as long as the battery voltage is high enough to sustain the selected brightness.


----------



## CyberCT

HKJ said:


> Yes, as long as the battery voltage is high enough to sustain the selected brightness.



The TK60 which is essentially the TK41 but with either 3 or 4 D batteries, will run on turbo mode for almost 3 hours on 3 D batteries. And that drives the LED harder than the TK70 on high, so it shouldn't be a problem. Seeing how the beam pattern of the TK70 is like the TK35's beam (floodier than TK41) on steroids, the TK70 is going to make an awesome snorkeling light. Can't wait until the weather gets warmer to take it into the river. The high mode alone will slightly beat the TK40/35 with double the runtime. Turbo mode of the TK70 will be too bright for swimming close to crevaces and such underwater so high mode will do well there.


----------



## kj2

A week ago, I bought the AOD-L diffuser for my TK41. Very happy with it, but wanted to know if Fenix also would come with a orange one. got this a answer;
" Sorry to tell you that we don't have orange diffuser now. But we have red diffuser.... " - So no orange, but a red one is coming??


----------



## csmyth3025

Hi all,

Last October I sought out your advice concerning the suitability of the Fenix TK-41 for use in my job as a (night shift) sewage plant operator. First, thanks for your excellent responses. I'm happy to report that this flashlight seems to have been designed for exactly my type of usage. Most of the time I use the low setting for reading guages, checking for seal water leaks, etc (fairly close-up work in dimly lit areas). What surprised me was the number of times I've used the high and turbo settings to inspect equipment and process conditions at a distance - something I was never able to do before. Fenix has saved me from needlessly climbing a *lot *of steps and ladders.

I use my flashlight frequently for short periods (30 seconds to a minute, usually) throughout my shift. Occasionally I may use it for 2-3 minutes (sometimes in high or tubo). I've been doing this for the last five months and I'm still using the same AA batteries that came in the box!

I'm a very satisfied Fenix customer.

Chris


----------



## Samy

csmyth3025 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last October I sought out your advice concerning the suitability of the Fenix TK-41 for use in my job as a (night shift) sewage plant operator. First, thanks for your excellent responses. I'm happy to report that this flashlight seems to have been designed for exactly my type of usage. Most of the time I use the low setting for reading guages, checking for seal water leaks, etc (fairly close-up work in dimly lit areas). What surprised me was the number of times I've used the high and turbo settings to inspect equipment and process conditions at a distance - something I was never able to do before. Fenix has saved me from needlessly climbing a *lot *of steps and ladders.
> 
> I use my flashlight frequently for short periods (30 seconds to a minute, usually) throughout my shift. Occasionally I may use it for 2-3 minutes (sometimes in high or tubo). I've been doing this for the last five months and I'm still using the same AA batteries that came in the box!
> 
> I'm a very satisfied Fenix customer.
> 
> Chris



Great to hear! I use my TK 41 every night too, it's a really excellent light!

Cheers


----------



## kj2

Question; Does somebody know, if the XTAR protected 18650 (3100mAh) will fit in the TK21?


----------



## kj2

Fenix on their Facebook; "Fenix is designing one accessory making TK70 compatible with Extended Runtime Kit. Stay tuned!" - Wonder what it is


----------

